# He Is



## spnadmin

Have we not ever wished to be known completely? Remembered and understood? Have we ever now and again felt ourselves strangers and alone even among our dear one? We are understood and remembered completely by Him. 

ਜਨ ਸੰਗਿ ਰਾਤੇ ਦਿਨਸੁ ਰਾਤੇ ਇਕ ਨਿਮਖ ਮਨਹੁ ਨ ਵੀਸਰੈ
                   jan sang rathae dhinas rathae eik nimakh manahu n veesarai 

 _                   He is imbued with His servants, day and night; He does not forget them from His Mind, even for an instant._​


----------



## Archived_Member_19

why do we always use "he"


----------



## Sinister

amarsanghera said:


> why do we always use "he"


 

because "she" was busy cooking dinner when all this took place :}{}{}:


----------



## Sikh80

Sinister said:


> because "she" was busy cooking dinner when all this took place :}{}{}:


 

U R simply Gr8:ice:


----------



## Pyramid

amarsanghera said:


> why do we always use "he"


 

Does God care what we call____? 

Tuhada Das
Yograj


"ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਪੂਰਨ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਗੋਵਿੰਦੁ ਸਿਾਣੈ ਸੋਈ ।" 
paarabrahamu pooran brahamu guru govindu siaanai soee|
The fact that the transcendental Brahm is the prefect Brahm and the Guru is God, is only identified by a gurmukh, the Guru-orientated one.


----------



## Archived_Member1

amarsanghera said:


> why do we always use "he"



because "it" doesn't sound alive, and being lowly humans,  we like to anthropomorphise God?

because gurbani often refers to God as the "husband lord" and the human soul as the "bride"?

because punjabi doesn't seem to have male/female pronouns (correct me if i'm wrong), and when we translate to english, we automatically use the familiar judeo/christian "HE" to refer to God?

could be any one of a number of reasons.


----------



## Pyramid

Jasleen Ji,

We do say in Punjabi:

Waheguru Karda Hai, we never say Waheguru Kardi Hai.

We are same human animals, doesn't matter what language we speak :2:.

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Archived_Member_19

jasleen

what an observation!!!

<<because punjabi doesn't seem to have male/female pronouns (correct me if i'm wrong), and when we translate to english, we automatically use the familiar judeo/christian "HE" to refer to God?>>

i never thought that there were no pronouns like He/She in punjabi..

atleast i am not able to recall any..

help!!!


----------



## spnadmin

He decides. He wishes. He commands. He is dependable and reliable. He makes Himself sweet. 


ਜੇਵਡੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਤੇਵਡੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
jaevadd bhaavai thaevadd hoe ||

 He is as Great as He wishes to be.

Japji Sahib


ਬਾਲਕੁ ਬਿਰਧਿ ਨ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਤਿਸੁ ਦਰਵਾਰੁ ॥ 
baalak biradhh n jaaneeai nihachal this dharavaar ||

He is not known as young or old; His Court is Steady and Stable.


Sri Raag


                   ਅੰਮ ਅਬੇ ਥਾਵਹੁ ਮਿਠੜਾ ॥
                   anm abae thhaavahu mitharraa ||

                  He is sweeter than my mother or father.

 Sri Raag​


----------



## Archived_Member1

Pyramid said:


> Jasleen Ji,
> 
> We do say in Punjabi:
> 
> Waheguru Karda Hai, we never say Waheguru Kardi Hai.
> 
> We are same human animals, doesn't matter what language we speak :2:.



please define "karda" and "kardi".  are they pronouns?  i don't believe they're analogous to the english "he" and "she".   or maybe i'm confused.  i'm new to punjabi grammar. 

as i understand it, gender is implied in the verb or noun, but not explicitly stated in the sense of "he" or "she" pronouns.

not to be pedantic, but i had always been told that Gurbani doesn't say "he" anywhere...   i'm trying to understand how that works.


----------



## Archived_Member_19

spot on jasleen


this is just the reason i asked the qn in the first place


----------



## spnadmin

So many times in Gurbani we find that the Creator Lord is everything-- and more. He is the parent who is mother and father. He has many eyes but he has no eyes. He has 1000 feet but he has no feet. He is everything and he has no form. 

ਕਤ ਕੀ ਮਾਈ ਬਾਪੁ ਕਤ ਕੇਰਾ ਕਿਦੂ ਥਾਵਹੁ ਹਮ ਆਏ ॥ 

kath kee maaee baap kath kaeraa kidhoo thhaavahu ham aaeae ||

Who is our* mother*, and who is our *father?* Where did we come from?

Ang 156


                   ਸਭ ਕੋ ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਕ ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਸੁਖ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਰੇ ॥
                    sabh ko maath pithaa prathipaalak jeea praan sukh saagar rae ||

 *                  He *is *Mother* _and _*Father*, the Cherisher of all; *He is *the Breath of life of all beings, the Ocean of peace.

Ang 209


   ਜਿਸ ਤੇ ਹੋਆ ਸੋਈ ਕਰਿ ਮਾਨਿਆ ਨਾਨਕ ਗਿਰਹੀ ਉਦਾਸੀ ਸੋ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥੪॥੮॥
                                  jis thae hoaa soee kar maaniaa naanak girehee oudhaasee so paravaan ||4||8||

                                                  We *com*e from *Him;* surrendering to Him, O Nanak, one is approved as a householder, and a renunciate. ||4||8|| 

  Ang 1329


​


----------



## Archived_Member1

aad0002 said:


> ਸਭ ਕੋ ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲਕ ਜੀਅ ਪ੍ਰਾਨ ਸੁਖ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਰੇ ॥
> sabh ko maath pithaa prathipaalak jeea praan sukh saagar rae ||
> 
> *                  He *is *Mother* _and _*Father*, the Cherisher of all; *He is *the Breath of life of all beings, the Ocean of peace.
> 
> Ang 209
> 
> 
> ​




if he is mother AND father, then he must be he AND she. 

personally, i think God is far beyond such human constraints as gender.   we just say "he" because we can't wrap our lowly minds around the complete concept of God.


----------



## spnadmin

a minor detail...when we die and move on.. it won't be important..


                   ਸਤਿ ਸੁਹਾਣੁ ਸਦਾ ਮਨਿ ਚਾਉ ॥
                   sath suhaan sadhaa man chaao ||
                  He is Beautiful, True and Eternally Joyful.

 Guru Nanaak Dev
Ang 16
:star:

​


----------



## Archived_Member1

aad0002 said:


> a minor detail...when we die and move one.. it won't be important..
> 
> 
> ਸਤਿ ਸੁਹਾਣੁ ਸਦਾ ਮਨਿ ਚਾਉ ॥
> sath suhaan sadhaa man chaao ||
> He is Beautiful, True and Eternally Joyful.
> 
> Guru Nanaak Dev
> Ang 16
> :star:
> 
> ​



sure, go ahead, get all deep and meaningful on us.


----------



## spnadmin

*:hmm:Who is deep and meaningful?*​ 
ਉਦਧਿ ਗੁਰੁ ਗਹਿਰ ਗੰਭੀਰ ਬੇਅੰਤੁ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮ ਨਗ ਹੀਰ ਮਣਿ ਮਿਲਤ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਈਐ ॥ 
oudhadhh gur gehir ganbheer baeanth har naam nag heer man milath liv laaeeai ||
The Guru is an Ocean, deep and profound, infinite and unfathomable. Lovingly attuned to the Lord's Name, you shall be blessed with jewels, diamonds and emeralds.

Ang 1401

*He is *​

  ਜਨਮੁ ਪਦਾਰਥੁ ਗਹਿਰ ਗੰਭੀਰੈ ॥
                                    janam padhaarathh gehir ganbheerai ||
He is the Deep and Profound Treasure of Life.

Ang  101​


----------



## Sardara123

He has willed it all and has written the play by which we act out his Hukam. He plays every part and directs every scene. He has cast the players and directs the show. 

Awpy purKu Awpy hI nwrI ]
Awpy pwsw Awpy swrI ]
Awpy ipV bwDI jgu KylY Awpy kImiq pweI hy ]5]



You Yourself are the male, and You Yourself are the female.
You Yourself are the chess-board, and You Yourself are the chessman.
You Yourself staged the drama in the arena of the world, and You Yourself evaluate the players. ||5||


----------



## spnadmin

He is a Transcendent God as well as an Immanent God. When he is transcendent ...He is the intensifier of Glory and breaker of the unbreakable; He is the establisher of kings, but Himself He is neither male nor female. He has no form.
*
ਰੂਪ ਕੋ ਨਿਵਾਸ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਬੁੱਧਿ ਕੋ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਸਿੱਧਤਾ ਕੋ ਬਾਸ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਬੁੱਧਿ ਹੂੰ ਕੋ ਘਰੁ ਹੈਂ ॥ *
*Roop ko nivaas hain ki buddh(i) ko prakaas hain ki siddhataa ko baas hain ki buddh(i) hoon ko ghar hain||*
*He is the Abode of Beauty and enlightener of intellect; He is the home of salvation and the dwelling of intelligence.*

*ਦੇਵਨ ਕੋ ਦੇਵ ਹੈਂ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਅਭੇਵ ਹੈਂ ਅਦੇਵਨ ਕੋ ਦੇਵ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਸੁੱਧਤਾ ਕੋ ਸਰੁ ਹੈਂ ॥ *
*Devan ko dev hain niranjan abhev hain adevan ko dev hain ki suddhataa ko sar(u) hain||*
*He is the god of gods and the Indiscriminate Transcendent Lord; He is the Deity of the demons and the tank of Purity.*

*ਜਾਨ ਕੋ ਬਚੱਯਾ ਹੈਂ ਇਮਾਨ ਕੋ ਦਿਵੱਯਾ ਹੈਂ ਜਮ ਜਾਲ ਕੋ ਕਟੱਯਾ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਕਾਮਨਾ ਕੋ ਕਰੁ ਹੈਂ ॥ *
*Jaan ko bachayyaa hain imaan ko divayyaa hain jam jaal ko katayyaa hain ki kaamanaa ko kar(u) hain||*
*He is the Saviour of life and giver of faith; He is the chopper of the god of Death and the fulfiller of desires.*

*ਤੇਜ ਕੋ ਪ੍ਰਚੰਡ ਹੈਂ ਅਖੰਡਣ ਕੋ ਖੰਡ ਹੈਂ ਮਹੀਪਨ ਕੋ ਮੰਡ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਹੈਂ ਨ ਨਰੁ ਹੈਂ ॥੯॥੨੬੧॥ *
*Tej ko prachan? hain akhan?an ko khan? hain mahoopan ko man? hain ki istroo hain na nar(u) hain||9||261||*
*He is the intensifier of Glory and breaker of the unbreakable; He is the establisher of kings, but Himself He is neither male nor female.

* *Gobind Singh*
* Ang 121*​


----------



## spnadmin

When we say that Our God is Immanent, we mean that he pervades his creation. He is always nearby....too close to be far. Hence this simple explanation in Gurbani. *


ਦੂਰਿ ਨ ਨੇਰੈ ਸਭ ਕੈ ਸੰਗਾ ॥*
*                   dhoor n naerai sabh kai sangaa ||

* _                  He is not far away; He is near at hand, with all.

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 236

:star:
 _​


----------



## AmbarDhara

Wherever we go we see Him, and He grants us His perfect Grace. 

Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
SGGS JI

ANG 149
SATGURU PRASAAD​


ਦਸ ਦਿਸ ਖੋਜਤ ਮੈ ਫਿਰਿਓ ਜਤ ਦੇਖਉ ਤਤ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
dhas dhis khojath mai firiou jath dhaekho thath soe ||
I have wandered, searching in the ten directions - wherever I look, there I see Him.

ਮਨੁ ਬਸਿ ਆਵੈ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਜੇ ਪੂਰਨ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਹੋਇ ॥੧੦॥ 
man bas avai naanaka jae pooran kirapa hoe ||10||
The mind comes to be controlled, O Nanak, if He grants His Perfect Grace. ||10||

Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​


----------



## spnadmin

He is forever True. He will never depart. He created the world. He watches over all of his creation in his Greatness. Therefore we should remain subject to his will.

ਸੋਈ ਸੋਈ ਸਦਾ ਸਚੁ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਾਚੀ ਨਾਈ ॥ 
soee soee sadhaa sach saahib saachaa saachee naaee ||
That True Lord is True, Forever True, and True is His Name.

 ਹੈ ਭੀ ਹੋਸੀ ਜਾਇ ਨ ਜਾਸੀ ਰਚਨਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਰਚਾਈ ॥ 
hai bhee hosee jaae n jaasee rachanaa jin rachaaee ||
He is, and shall always be. He shall not depart, even when this Universe which He has created departs.

 ਰੰਗੀ ਰੰਗੀ ਭਾਤੀ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਜਿਨਸੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਜਿਨਿ ਉਪਾਈ ॥ 
rangee rangee bhaathee kar kar jinasee maaeiaa jin oupaaee ||
He created the world, with its various colors, species of beings, and the variety of Maya.

 ਕਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਵੇਖੈ ਕੀਤਾ ਆਪਣਾ ਜਿਵ ਤਿਸ ਦੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ॥ 
kar kar vaekhai keethaa aapanaa jiv this dhee vaddiaaee ||
Having created the creation, He watches over it Himself, by His Greatness.

 ਜੋ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋਈ ਕਰਸੀ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਨ ਕਰਣਾ ਜਾਈ ॥ 
jo this bhaavai soee karasee hukam n karanaa jaaee ||
He does whatever He pleases. No order can be issued to Him.

 ਸੋ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹੁ ਸਾਹਾ ਪਾਤਿਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਰਹਣੁ ਰਜਾਈ ॥੨੭॥ 
so paathisaahu saahaa paathisaahib naanak rehan rajaaee ||27||
He is the King, the King of kings, the Supreme Lord and Master of kings. Nanak remains subject to His Will. ||27||

 :star:
 Guru Nanak Dev ji
 Jap(u)ji Sabit
 Ang 13​


----------



## spnadmin

He Himself is absolute and unrelated; He Himself is also involved and related. He is revealed in the Company of the Holy. 
*
ਅੰਧਕਾਰ ਦੀਪਕ ਪਰਗਾਸੇ ॥ 
* andhhakaar dheepak paragaasae ||
In the pitch darkness, a lamp shines forth.* 

ਨਾਨਕ ਭਰਮ ਮੋਹ ਦੁਖ ਤਹ ਤੇ ਨਾਸੇ ॥੬॥ 
* naanak bharam moh dhukh theh thae naasae ||6||
O Nanak, doubt, emotional attachment and pain are erased. ||6||


* ਤਪਤਿ ਮਾਹਿ ਠਾਢਿ ਵਰਤਾਈ ॥ 
* thapath maahi thaadt varathaaee ||
In the burning heat, a soothing coolness prevails.* 

ਅਨਦੁ ਭਇਆ ਦੁਖ ਨਾਠੇ ਭਾਈ ॥ 
a*nadh bhaeiaa dhukh naathae bhaaee ||
Happiness ensues and pain departs, O Siblings of Destiny.*


ਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਕੇ ਮਿਟੇ ਅੰਦੇਸੇ ॥ 
* janam maran kae mittae andhaesae ||
The fear of birth and death is dispelled,*


 ਸਾਧੂ ਕੇ ਪੂਰਨ ਉਪਦੇਸੇ ॥ 
* saadhhoo kae pooran oupadhaesae ||
by the perfect Teachings of the Holy Saint.* 

ਭਉ ਚੂਕਾ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਹੋਇ ਬਸੇ ॥ 
* bho chookaa nirabho hoe basae ||
Fear is lifted, and one abides in fearlessness.*

ਸਗਲ ਬਿਆਧਿ ਮਨ ਤੇ ਖੈ ਨਸੇ ॥ 
* sagal biaadhh man thae khai nasae ||
All evils are dispelled from the mind.


* ਜਿਸ ਕਾ ਸਾ ਤਿਨਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰੀ ॥ 
* jis kaa saa thin kirapaa dhhaaree ||
He takes us into His favor as His own.* 

ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਜਪਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਮੁਰਾਰੀ ॥ 
* saadhhasang jap naam muraaree ||
In the Company of the Holy, chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord.

*ਥਿਤਿ ਪਾਈ ਚੂਕੇ ਭ੍ਰਮ ਗਵਨ ॥ *
thhith paaee chookae bhram gavan ||
Stability is attained; doubt and wandering cease,*


 ਸੁਨਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਜਸੁ ਸ੍ਰਵਨ ॥੭॥ 
* sun naanak har har jas sravan ||7||
O Nanak, listening with one's ears to the Praises of the Lord, Har, Har. ||7||*


 ਨਿਰਗੁਨੁ ਆਪਿ ਸਰਗੁਨੁ ਭੀ ਓਹੀ ॥ 
* niragun aap saragun bhee ouhee ||
He Himself is absolute and unrelated; He Himself is also involved and related.*


 ਕਲਾ ਧਾਰਿ ਜਿਨਿ ਸਗਲੀ ਮੋਹੀ ॥ 
* kalaa dhhaar jin sagalee mohee ||
Manifesting His power, He fascinates the entire world.*


 ਅਪਨੇ ਚਰਿਤ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਆਪਿ ਬਨਾਏ ॥ 
* apanae charith prabh aap banaaeae ||
God Himself sets His play in motion.* 

ਅਪੁਨੀ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਆਪੇ ਪਾਏ ॥ 
* apunee keemath aapae paaeae ||
Only He Himself can estimate His worth.

* ਹਰਿ ਬਿਨੁ ਦੂਜਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
* har bin dhoojaa naahee koe ||
There is none, other than the Lord.*

 ਸਰਬ ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ ਏਕੋ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
* sarab niranthar eaeko soe ||
Permeating all, He is the One.

* ਓਤਿ ਪੋਤਿ ਰਵਿਆ ਰੂਪ ਰੰਗ ॥ 
* outh poth raviaa roop rang ||
Through and through, He pervades in form and color.* 

ਭਏ ਪ੍ਰਗਾਸ ਸਾਧ ਕੈ ਸੰਗ ॥ *
bheae pragaas saadhh kai sang ||
He is revealed in the Company of the Holy

Guru Arjan Dev ji
Sukhmani Sahib​


----------



## spnadmin

He is like a tree whose branches extend outward.  He is like a Farmer who preserves his own crop. He is like the sun whose rays emanate outward. He is the source of our bliss.*

ਆਪੇ ਪੇਡੁ ਬਿਸਥਾਰੀ ਸਾਖ ॥ 
aapae paedd bisathhaaree saakh ||
He Himself is the tree, and the branches extending out.

 ਅਪਨੀ ਖੇਤੀ ਆਪੇ ਰਾਖ ॥੧॥ 
apanee khaethee aapae raakh ||1||
He Himself preserves His own crop. ||1||

 ਜਤ ਕਤ ਪੇਖਉ ਏਕੈ ਓਹੀ ॥ 
jath kath paekho eaekai ouhee ||
Wherever I look, I see that One Lord alone.


 ਘਟ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਸੋਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
ghatt ghatt anthar aapae soee ||1|| rehaao ||
Deep within each and every heart, He Himself is contained. ||1||Pause||

  ਆਪੇ ਸੂਰੁ ਕਿਰਣਿ ਬਿਸਥਾਰੁ ॥ 
aapae soor kiran bisathhaar ||
He Himself is the sun, and the rays emanating from it.

 ਸੋਈ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਸੋਈ ਆਕਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ 
soee gupath soee aakaar ||2||
He is concealed, and He is revealed. ||2||

 ਸਰਗੁਣ ਨਿਰਗੁਣ ਥਾਪੈ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
saragun niragun thhaapai naao ||
He is said to be of the highest attributes, and without attributes.

 ਦੁਹ ਮਿਲਿ ਏਕੈ ਕੀਨੋ ਠਾਉ ॥੩॥ 
dhuh mil eaekai keeno thaao ||3||
Both converge onto His single point. ||3||

 ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਿ ਭ੍ਰਮੁ ਭਉ ਖੋਇਆ ॥ 
kahu naanak gur bhram bho khoeiaa ||
Says Nanak, the Guru has dispelled my doubt and fear.

 ਅਨਦ ਰੂਪੁ ਸਭੁ ਨੈਨ ਅਲੋਇਆ ॥੪॥੧੭॥੬੮॥ 
anadh roop sabh nain aloeiaa ||4||17||68||
With my eyes, I perceive the Lord, the embodiment of bliss, to be everywhere. ||4||17||68||* 

Guru Arjan DevAng 387​


----------



## spnadmin

*He is like a Gardener who makes the world bloom, makes the Universe bloom, makes everything fresh and green. Yet only he was never born and will never die.**

ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ਘਰੁ ੪ ॥ 
 sireeraag mehalaa 1 ghar 4 ||
Siree Raag, First Mehl, Fourth House:


ਸੋਈ ਮਉਲਾ ਜਿਨਿ ਜਗੁ ਮਉਲਿਆ ਹਰਿਆ ਕੀਆ ਸੰਸਾਰੋ ॥ 
 soee moulaa jin jag mouliaa hariaa keeaa sansaaro ||
He is the Master who has made the world bloom; He makes the Universe blossom forth, fresh and green.


 ਆਬ ਖਾਕੁ ਜਿਨਿ ਬੰਧਿ ਰਹਾਈ ਧੰਨੁ ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੋ ॥੧॥ 
 aab khaak jin bandhh rehaaee dhhann sirajanehaaro ||1||
He holds the water and the land in bondage. Hail to the Creator Lord! ||1||


 ਮਰਣਾ ਮੁਲਾ ਮਰਣਾ ॥ 
 maranaa mulaa maranaa ||
Death, O Mullah-death will come,


 ਭੀ ਕਰਤਾਰਹੁ ਡਰਣਾ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 bhee karathaarahu ddaranaa ||1|| rehaao ||
so live in the Fear of God the Creator. ||1||Pause||

 ਤਾ ਤੂ ਮੁਲਾ ਤਾ ਤੂ ਕਾਜੀ ਜਾਣਹਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਖੁਦਾਈ ॥ 
 thaa thoo mulaa thaa thoo kaajee jaanehi naam khudhaaee ||
You are a Mullah, and you are a Qazi, only when you know the Naam, the Name of God.


 ਜੇ ਬਹੁਤੇਰਾ ਪੜਿਆ ਹੋਵਹਿ ਕੋ ਰਹੈ ਨ ਭਰੀਐ ਪਾਈ ॥੨॥ 
 jae bahuthaeraa parriaa hovehi ko rehai n bhareeai paaee ||2||
You may be very educated, but no one can remain when the measure of life is full. ||2||


 ਸੋਈ ਕਾਜੀ ਜਿਨਿ ਆਪੁ ਤਜਿਆ ਇਕੁ ਨਾਮੁ ਕੀਆ ਆਧਾਰੋ ॥ 
 soee kaajee jin aap thajiaa eik naam keeaa aadhhaaro ||
He alone is a Qazi, who renounces selfishness and conceit, and makes the One Name his Support.

 ਭੀ ਹੋਸੀ ਜਾਇ ਨ ਜਾਸੀ ਸਚਾ ਸਿਰਜਣਹਾਰੋ ॥੩॥ 
 hai bhee hosee jaae n jaasee sachaa sirajanehaaro ||3||
The True Creator Lord is, and shall always be. He was not born; He shall not die. ||3||


ਪੰਜ ਵਖਤ ਨਿਵਾਜ ਗੁਜਾਰਹਿ ਪੜਹਿ ਕਤੇਬ ਕੁਰਾਣਾ ॥ 
 panj vakhath nivaaj gujaarehi parrehi kathaeb kuraanaa ||
You may chant your prayers five times each day; you may read the Bible and the Koran.


** ਨਾਨਕੁ ਆਖੈ ਗੋਰ ਸਦੇਈ ਰਹਿਓ ਪੀਣਾ ਖਾਣਾ ॥੪॥੨੮॥ 
naanak aakhai gor sadhaeee rehiou peenaa khaanaa ||4||28||
Says Nanak, the grave is calling you, and now your food and drink are finished. ||4||28|*     |

*SriRaag
Guru Naanak Dev ji
Sang 24
*​


----------



## Sardara123

He is the teacher, the parent, who makes us wise.H

pauVI ]
Awpy cwtswl Awip hY pwDw Awpy cwtVy pVx kau Awxy ]
Awpy ipqw mwqw hY Awpy Awpy bwlk kry isAwxy ]
iek QY piV buJY sBu Awpy iek QY Awpy kry ieAwxy ]
ieknw AMdir mhil bulwey jw Awip qyrY min scy Bwxy ]
ijnw Awpy gurmuiK dy vifAweI sy jn scI drgih jwxy ]11]


Pauree:
He Himself is the school, He Himself is the teacher, and He Himself brings the students to be taught.
He Himself is the father, He Himself is the mother, and He Himself makes the children wise.
In one place, He teaches them to read and understand everything, while in another place, He Himself makes them ignorant.
Some, You summon to the Mansion of Your Presence within, when they are pleasing to Your Mind, O True Lord.
That Gurmukh, whom You have blessed with greatness - that humble being is known in Your True Court. ||11||


----------



## spnadmin

Wherever I go, there I see him. He is the trade and the trader, He is the water and the waves, He manifests in many forms. Read more._

ਏਕ ਰੂਪ ਸਗਲੋ ਪਾਸਾਰਾ ॥ 
eaek roop sagalo paasaaraa ||
The entire Universe is the form of the One Lord.


 ਆਪੇ ਬਨਜੁ ਆਪਿ ਬਿਉਹਾਰਾ ॥੧॥ 
 aapae banaj aap biouhaaraa ||1||
He Himself is the trade, and He Himself is the trader. ||1||


 ਐਸੋ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਬਿਰਲੋ ਈ ਪਾਏ ॥ 
 aiso giaan biralo ee paaeae ||
How rare is that one who is blessed with such spiritual wisdom.


ਜਤ ਜਤ ਜਾਈਐ ਤਤ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਾਏ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥  
 jath jath jaaeeai thath dhrisattaaeae ||1|| rehaao ||
Wherever I go, there I see Him. ||1||Pause||


 ਅਨਿਕ ਰੰਗ ਨਿਰਗੁਨ ਇਕ ਰੰਗਾ ॥ 
 anik rang niragun eik rangaa ||
He manifests many forms, while still unmanifest and absolute, and yet He has One Form.


 ਆਪੇ ਜਲੁ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਤਰੰਗਾ ॥੨॥ 
 aapae jal aap hee tharangaa ||2||
He Himself is the water, and He Himself is the waves. ||2||


ਆਪ ਹੀ ਮੰਦਰੁ ਆਪਹਿ ਸੇਵਾ ॥ 
 aap hee mandhar aapehi saevaa ||
He Himself is the temple, and He Himself is selfless service.


 ਆਪ ਹੀ ਪੂਜਾਰੀ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਦੇਵਾ ॥੩॥ 
 aap hee poojaaree aap hee dhaevaa ||3||
He Himself is the worshipper, and He Himself is the idol. ||3||


 ਆਪਹਿ ਜੋਗ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜੁਗਤਾ ॥ 
 aapehi jog aap hee jugathaa ||
He Himself is the Yoga; He Himself is the Way.


 ਨਾਨਕ ਕੇ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸਦ ਹੀ ਮੁਕਤਾ ॥੪॥੧॥੬॥ 
 naanak kae prabh sadh hee mukathaa ||4||1||6||
Nanak's God is forever liberated. ||4||1||6||
_ 
Guru Arjan Dev Maharaj
Ang 803​


----------



## spnadmin

He is the King of Kings, and His light pervades the three worlds.

ਮੁਕਤੋ ਰਾਤਉ ਰੰਗਿ ਰਵਾਂਤਉ ॥ 
 mukatho raatho rang ravaantho ||
One who is imbued with the Love of the Lord and dwells continually upon Him is liberated.
 
*ਰਾਜਨ ਰਾਜਿ ਸਦਾ ਬਿਗਸਾਂਤਉ ॥ 
 raajan raaj sadhaa bigasaantho ||
* *He is the king of kings, and blossoms forth continually.*
 
 ਜਿਸੁ ਤੂੰ ਰਾਖਹਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਧਾਰਿ ॥ 
 jis thoon raakhehi kirapaa dhhaar ||
That one whom You preserve, by bestowing Your Mercy, O Lord,
 
 ਬੂਡਤ ਪਾਹਨ ਤਾਰਹਿ ਤਾਰਿ ॥੩॥ 
 booddath paahan thaarehi thaar ||3||
even the sinking stone - You float that one across. ||3||
 
 ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ ਮਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਤ੍ਰਿਭਵਣ ਮਹਿ ਜਾਣਿਆ ॥ 
 thribhavan mehi joth thribhavan mehi jaaniaa ||
Your Light is pervading the three worlds; I know that You are permeating the three worlds.
 
 ਉਲਟ ਭਈ ਘਰੁ ਘਰ ਮਹਿ ਆਣਿਆ ॥ 
 oulatt bhee ghar ghar mehi aaniaa ||
When my mind turned away from Maya, I came to dwell in my own home.
 

 ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਭਗਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਇ ॥ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਿਨ ਕੈ ਲਾਗੈ ਪਾਇ ॥੪॥੧੨॥ 
 ahinis bhagath karae liv laae || naanak thin kai laagai paae ||4||12||
Nanak falls at the feet of that person who immerses himself in the Lord's Love, and performs devotional worship night and day. ||4||12||

Guru Naanak Dev ji
Ang 352
​


----------



## spnadmin

He is kind and compassionate. He is impartial. He is obtained. 

ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੪ ॥ 
 salok ma 4 ||
Shalok Fourth Mehl:


 ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਦਇਆਲੁ ਹੈ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਸਮਤੁ ਸਭੁ ਕੋਇ ॥ 
 sathigur purakh dhaeiaal hai jis no samath sabh koe ||
The True Guru, the Primal Being, is kind and compassionate; all are alike to Him.


  ਏਕ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਕਰਿ ਦੇਖਦਾ ਮਨ ਭਾਵਨੀ ਤੇ ਸਿਧਿ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
 eaek dhrisatt kar dhaekhadhaa man bhaavanee thae sidhh hoe ||​ He looks upon all impartially; with pure faith in the mind, He is obtained.


 ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਵਿਚਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਹੈ ਹਰਿ ਉਤਮੁ ਹਰਿ ਪਦੁ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
 sathigur vich anmrith hai har outham har padh soe ||
The Ambrosial Nectar is within the True Guru;  He is exalted and sublime, of Godly status.

  ਨਾਨਕ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਤੇ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਈਐ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪਾਵੈ ਕੋਇ ॥੧॥ 
 naanak kirapaa thae har dhhiaaeeai guramukh paavai koe ||1||
O Nanak, by His Grace, one meditates on the Lord; the Gurmukhs obtain Him. ||1||


Guru Ram Das
Ang 300​


----------



## spnadmin

He blossoms forth, Carefree and  Untroubled. The Great Giver gives us his gifts. *


ਨਾਨਕ ਵਿਗਸੈ ਵੇਪਰਵਾਹੁ ॥੩॥ 
naanak vigasai vaeparavaahu ||3||
 O Nanak, He blossoms forth, Carefree and Untroubled. ||3||


 ਸਾਚਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਸਾਚੁ ਨਾਇ ਭਾਖਿਆ ਭਾਉ ਅਪਾਰੁ ॥ 
saachaa saahib saach naae bhaakhiaa bhaao apaar ||
 True is the Master, True is His Name-speak it with infinite love.


 ਆਖਹਿ ਮੰਗਹਿ ਦੇਹਿ ਦੇਹਿ ਦਾਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਦਾਤਾਰੁ ॥ 
aakhehi mangehi dhaehi dhaehi dhaath karae dhaathaar ||
 People beg and pray, ""Give to us, give to us"", and the Great Giver gives His Gifts.

*Guru Naanak Dev
Ang 2 ​


----------



## spnadmin

The essence, the immaculate Lord, the Light of all - I am He and He is me - there is no difference between us.​ *
ਜੋ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਸੋ ਬਾਹਰਿ ਦੇਖਹੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਦੂਜਾ ਕੋਈ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
 jo anthar so baahar dhaekhahu avar n dhoojaa koee jeeo ||
He is within - see Him outside as well; there is no one, other than Him.


 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਏਕ ਦ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਕਰਿ ਦੇਖਹੁ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਮੋਈ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
 guramukh eaek dhrisatt kar dhaekhahu ghatt ghatt joth samoee jeeo ||2||
As Gurmukh, look upon all with the single eye of equality; in each and every heart, the Divine Light is contained. ||2||


 ਚਲਤੌ ਠਾਕਿ ਰਖਹੁ ਘਰਿ ਅਪਨੈ ਗੁਰ ਮਿਲਿਐ ਇਹ ਮਤਿ ਹੋਈ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
 chalatha thaak rakhahu ghar apanai gur miliai eih math hoee jeeo ||
Restrain your fickle mind, and keep it steady within its own home; meeting the Guru, this understanding is obtained.

 ਦੇਖਿ ਅਦ੍ਰਿਸਟੁ ਰਹਉ ਬਿਸਮਾਦੀ ਦੁਖੁ ਬਿਸਰੈ ਸੁਖੁ ਹੋਈ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
 dhaekh adhrisatt reho bisamaadhee dhukh bisarai sukh hoee jeeo ||3||
Seeing the unseen Lord, you shall be amazed and delighted; forgetting your pain, you shall be at peace. ||3||


 ਪੀਵਹੁ ਅਪਿਉ ਪਰਮ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਨਿਜ ਘਰਿ ਵਾਸਾ ਹੋਈ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
 peevahu apio param sukh paaeeai nij ghar vaasaa hoee jeeo ||
Drinking in the ambrosial nectar, you shall attain the highest bliss, and dwell within the home of your own self.


 ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਭਵ ਭੰਜਨੁ ਗਾਈਐ ਪੁਨਰਪਿ ਜਨਮੁ ਨ ਹੋਈ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥ 
 janam maran bhav bhanjan gaaeeai punarap janam n hoee jeeo ||4||
So sing the Praises of the Lord, the Destroyer of the fear of birth and death, and you shall not be reincarnated again. ||4||


 ਤਤੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਜੋਤਿ ਸਬਾਈ ਸੋਹੰ ਭੇਦੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ਜੀਉ ॥ 
 thath niranjan joth sabaaee sohan bhaedh n koee jeeo ||
The essence, the immaculate Lord, the Light of all - I am He and He is me - there is no difference between us.

 ਅਪਰੰਪਰ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰੁ ਮਿਲਿਆ ਸੋਈ ਜੀਉ ॥੫॥੧੧॥ 
 aparanpar paarabreham paramaesar naanak gur miliaa soee jeeo ||5||11||
The Infinite Transcendent Lord, the Supreme Lord God - Nanak has met with Him, the Guru. ||5||11||

*Guru Naanak Dev
Ang 599​


----------



## Sardara123

The True Name has pierced the nucleus of my self deep within. Outside, I see the True Lord as well. 

mÚ 5 ]
AMdru ivDw sic nwie bwhir BI scu ifToim ]
nwnk rivAw hB Qwie vix iqRix iqRBvix roim ]2]

Fifth Mehl:
The True Name has pierced the nucleus of my self deep within. Outside, I see the True Lord as well.
O Nanak, He is pervading and permeating all places, the forests and the meadows, the three worlds, and every hair. ||2||


----------



## spnadmin

He is concealed, and He is revealed. He is said to be of the highest attributes, and to be without attributes.  And still we can find Him everywhere.​
ਆਸਾ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
 aasaa mehalaa 5 ||
Aasaa, Fifth Mehl:


  ਆਪੇ ਪੇਡੁ ਬਿਸਥਾਰੀ ਸਾਖ ॥ 
 aapae paedd bisathhaaree saakh ||
He Himself is the tree, and the branches extending out.

 ਅਪਨੀ ਖੇਤੀ ਆਪੇ ਰਾਖ ॥੧॥ 
 apanee khaethee aapae raakh ||1||
He Himself preserves His own crop. ||1||

 ਜਤ ਕਤ ਪੇਖਉ ਏਕੈ ਓਹੀ ॥ 
 jath kath paekho eaekai ouhee ||
Wherever I look, I see that One Lord alone.


  ਘਟ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਆਪੇ ਸੋਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 ghatt ghatt anthar aapae soee ||1|| rehaao ||
Deep within each and every heart, He Himself is contained. ||1||Pause||


 ਆਪੇ ਸੂਰੁ ਕਿਰਣਿ ਬਿਸਥਾਰੁ ॥ 
 aapae soor kiran bisathhaar ||
He Himself is the sun, and the rays emanating from it.


 ਸੋਈ ਗੁਪਤੁ ਸੋਈ ਆਕਾਰੁ ॥੨॥ 
 soee gupath soee aakaar ||2||
 He is concealed, and He is revealed. ||2||


 ਸਰਗੁਣ ਨਿਰਗੁਣ ਥਾਪੈ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
 saragun niragun thhaapai naao ||
 He is said to be of the highest attributes, and without attributes.


  ਦੁਹ ਮਿਲਿ ਏਕੈ ਕੀਨੋ ਠਾਉ ॥੩॥ 
 dhuh mil eaekai keeno thaao ||3||
Both converge onto His single point. ||3||


  ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਿ ਭ੍ਰਮੁ ਭਉ ਖੋਇਆ ॥ 
 kahu naanak gur bhram bho khoeiaa ||
Says Nanak, the Guru has dispelled my doubt and fear.


  ਅਨਦ ਰੂਪੁ ਸਭੁ ਨੈਨ ਅਲੋਇਆ ॥੪॥੧੭॥੬੮॥ 
 anadh roop sabh nain aloeiaa ||4||17||68||
With my eyes, I perceive the Lord, the embodiment of bliss, to be everywhere. ||4||17||68||

Guru Nanak Dev
Ang 387

​


----------



## spnadmin

Sangat ji

I am so sorry and apologize to you. We have been asked to begin every post in Gurmat Vichaar with some words in English. To comply with the rules I am writing a few words before each Shabad. But asking your forgiveness. Nothing I can say in English or in any other language deserves to be seen side by side with the words of our Gurus.


----------



## kaur-1

"I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice to the Guru; Lord of the World"

YouTube - I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice to the Guru; Lord of the World

(The beginning of the video sounds like the voice of Guruka Singh Khalsa of Sikhnet.)

Shabad :
This Shabad is by Guru Arjan Dev Ji in Raag Nat Naaraayan on Ang 980 of Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Maharaj:

ho vaar vaar jaao gur gopaal ||1|| rehaao ||
I am a sacrifice, a sacrifice to the Guru, the Lord of the World. ||1||Pause||

mohi niragun thum pooran dhaathae dheenaa naathh dhaeiaal ||1||
I am unworthy; You are the Perfect Giver. You are the Merciful Master of the meek. ||1||

oot(h)ath bait(h)ath sovath jaagath jeea praan dhhan maal ||2||
While standing and sitting, while sleeping and awake, You are my soul, my breath of life, my wealth and property. ||2||

dharasan piaas bahuth man maerai naanak dharas nihaal ||3||8||9||
Within my mind there is great thirst for Your Blessed Vision. Nanak is enraptured with Your Glance of Grace. ||3||8||9||


----------



## spnadmin

I am going to listen to this right away. Thank you bhenji.

Now that I have listened Yes it is Guruka Singh ji. Who explains everything so clearly. 

Feeling better already. 

*May I never forget HIM!*


----------



## spnadmin

How many time Sangat ji have we seen that were were blessed? A problem was solved or a worry was taken away? An answer provided? A crisis averted? And yet, we did not even ask for help! God's goodness and mercy came to us anyway. He is the prevader of hearts, the inner knower. He knows and creates when we ask for help and when we do not. All suffering ceases when He grants His gifts.​
ਸਲੋਕੁ ॥ 
salok ||
 Shalok:

 ਸਿਖਹੁ ਸਬਦੁ ਪਿਆਰਿਹੋ ਜਨਮ ਮਰਨ ਕੀ ਟੇਕ ॥ 
sikhahu sabadh piaariho janam maran kee ttaek ||
 Study the Word of the Shabad, O beloveds. It is your anchoring support in life and in death.

 ਮੁਖੁ ਊਜਲੁ ਸਦਾ ਸੁਖੀ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਏਕ ॥੧॥ 
mukh oojal sadhaa sukhee naanak simarath eaek ||1||
 Your face shall be radiant, and you will be at peace forever, O Nanak, meditating in remembrance on the One Lord. ||1||

 ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਰਾਤਾ ਰਾਮ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਭਗਤਿ ਬਣਿ ਆਈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥੧॥ 
man than raathaa raam piaarae har praem bhagath ban aaee santhahu ||1||
 My mind and body are imbued with my Beloved Lord; I have been blessed with loving devotion to the Lord, O Saints. ||1||

 ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਖੇਪ ਨਿਬਾਹੀ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥ 
sathigur khaep nibaahee santhahu ||
 The True Guru has approved my cargo, O Saints.

ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਲਾਹਾ ਦਾਸ ਕਉ ਦੀਆ ਸਗਲੀ ਤ੍ਰਿਸਨ ਉਲਾਹੀ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
har naam laahaa dhaas ko dheeaa sagalee thrisan oulaahee santhahu ||1|| rehaao ||
 He has blessed His slave with the profit of the Lord's Name; all my thirst is quenched, O Saints. ||1||Pause||

 ਖੋਜਤ ਖੋਜਤ ਲਾਲੁ ਇਕੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਹਰਿ ਕੀਮਤਿ ਕਹਣੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥੨॥ 
khojath khojath laal eik paaeiaa har keemath kehan n jaaee santhahu ||2||
 Searching and searching, I have found the One Lord, the jewel; I cannot express His value, O Saints. ||2||

 ਚਰਨ ਕਮਲ ਸਿਉ ਲਾਗੋ ਧਿਆਨਾ ਸਾਚੈ ਦਰਸਿ ਸਮਾਈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥੩॥ 
charan kamal sio laago dhhiaanaa saachai dharas samaaee santhahu ||3||
 I focus my meditation on His Lotus Feet; I am absorbed in the True Vision of His Darshan, O Saints. ||3||

 ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਤ ਗਾਵਤ ਭਏ ਨਿਹਾਲਾ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥੪॥ 
gun gaavath gaavath bheae nihaalaa har simarath thripath aghaaee santhahu ||4||
 Singing, singing His Glorious Praises, I am enraptured; meditating in remembrance on the Lord, I am satisfied and fulfilled, O Saints. ||4||

ਆਤਮ ਰਾਮੁ ਰਵਿਆ ਸਭ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਕਤ ਆਵੈ ਕਤ ਜਾਈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥੫॥ 
aatham raam raviaa sabh anthar kath aavai kath jaaee santhahu ||5||
 The Lord, the Supreme Soul, is permeating within all; what comes, and what goes, O Saints? ||5||

 ਆਦਿ ਜੁਗਾਦੀ ਹੈ ਭੀ ਹੋਸੀ ਸਭ ਜੀਆ ਕਾ ਸੁਖਦਾਈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥੬॥ 
aadh jugaadhee hai bhee hosee sabh jeeaa kaa sukhadhaaee santhahu ||6||
 At the very beginning of time, and throughout the ages,  He is, and He shall always be; He is the Giver of peace to all beings, O Saints. ||6||

 ਆਪਿ ਬੇਅੰਤੁ ਅੰਤੁ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਈਐ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਭ ਠਾਈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥੭॥ 
aap baeanth anth nehee paaeeai poor rehiaa sabh thaaee santhahu ||7||
 He Himself is endless; His end cannot be found. He is totally pervading and permeating everywhere, O Saints. ||7||

 ਮੀਤ ਸਾਜਨ ਮਾਲੁ ਜੋਬਨੁ ਸੁਤ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਬਾਪੁ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ॥੮॥੨॥੭॥ 
meeth saajan maal joban suth har naanak baap maeree maaee santhahu ||8||2||7||
 Nanak: the Lord is my friend, companion, wealth, youth, son, father and mother, O Saints. ||8||2||7||

Guru Arjan Dev 
Ang 916
​


----------



## spnadmin

He is our Savior, and the source of all virtues, giving of his intellect and diminishing anger within us. He cannot be destroyed. No force can withstand him. And he ignites life while damping out wickedness. He is eternal and endless,  He is, when we try to comprehend him, an ..."incantation... bewitching the enchantress... and perfect enlightener." And here is the most interesting verse - he is the subduer of excellence. :idea: What does this mean?

ਸਿੱਧ ਕੋ ਸਰੂਪ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਬੁਧਿ ਕੋ ਬਿਭੂਤਿ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਕ੍ਰੁਧ ਕੋ ਅਭੂਤ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਅੱਛੈ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਹੈਂ ॥ 
 Siddh ko saroop hain ki budh(i) ko bibhoot(i) hain ki krudh ko abhoo hain ki achchhai abinaasoo hain||
He is the salvation-incarnate, He is the wealth of intellect, He is the destroyer of anger, He is Unassailable and eternal.


ਕਾਮ ਕੋ ਕੁਨਿੰਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਖੂਬੀ ਕੋ ਦਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਗਨੀਮ ਕੋ ਗਰਿੰਦਾ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਤੇਜ ਕੋ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸੀ ਹੈਂ ॥ 
 Kaam ko kunindaa hain ki khooboo ko dahindaa hain ganoom ko garindaa hain ki tej ko prakaasoo hain||
He is the doer of errand and the giver of qualities. He is the perisher of enemies and igniter of fire.


ਕਾਲ ਹੂੰ ਕੋ ਕਾਲ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਸਤ੍ਰਨ ਕੋ ਸਾਲ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਨ ਕੋ ਪੋਖਤ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਬ੍ਰਿਧਤਾ ਕੋ ਬਾਸੀ ਹੈਂ ॥ 
 Kaal hoon ko kaal hain ki satran ko saal hain ki mitran ko pokhat hain ki bridhataa ko baasoo hain||
He is the death of death and smasher of enemies; He is the Protector of Friends and subduer of excellence.


ਜੋਗ ਹੂੰ ਕੋ ਜੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਤੇਜ ਹੂੰ ਕੋ ਤੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਮੋਹਨੀ ਕੋ ਮੰਤ੍ਰ ਹੈਂ ਕਿ ਪੂਰਨ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਸੀ ਹੈਂ ॥੮॥੨੬੦॥ 
 Jog hoon ko jantra hain ki tej hoon ko tantra hain ki mohanoo ko mantra hain ki pooran prakaasoo hain||8||260||
He is the mystical diagram of gaining control over Yoga, He is the mystical formula of overpowering glory; He is the incantation of bewitching the enchantress and perfect enlightener.

Guru Gobind Sing ji
In the Amrit Kirtan Gutka
Panna 121


----------



## spnadmin

He Delivers. We gather. He creates. We consume. We consume our lives with ambition and striving.  All that we acquire -  land, money, status, power, fame, intellect, creative gifts and talents -- all that will perish when we perish. One Gift does not perish. With His Grace we obtain it. He is the Giver of Wealth. And He is the Forgiver of sins.

*ਭਾਈ ਰੇ ਤਨੁ ਧਨੁ ਸਾਥਿ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥
bhaaee rae than dhhan saathh n hoe ||
O Siblings of Destiny, this body and wealth shall not go along with you.



 ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਨੁ ਨਿਰਮਲੋ ਗੁਰੁ ਦਾਤਿ ਕਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
raam naam dhhan niramalo gur dhaath karae prabh soe ||1|| rehaao ||
The Lord's Name is the pure wealth; through the Guru, God bestows this gift. ||1||Pause||



ਰਾਮ ਨਾਮੁ ਧਨੁ ਨਿਰਮਲੋ ਜੇ ਦੇਵੈ ਦੇਵਣਹਾਰੁ ॥
raam naam dhhan niramalo jae dhaevai dhaevanehaar ||
The Lord's Name is the pure wealth; it is given only by the Giver.



 ਆਗੈ ਪੂਛ ਨ ਹੋਵਈ ਜਿਸੁ ਬੇਲੀ ਗੁਰੁ ਕਰਤਾਰੁ ॥
aagai pooshh n hovee jis baelee gur karathaar ||
One who has the Guru, the Creator, as his Friend, shall not be questioned hereafter.



 ਆਪਿ ਛਡਾਏ ਛੁਟੀਐ ਆਪੇ ਬਖਸਣਹਾਰੁ ॥੨॥
aap shhaddaaeae shhutteeai aapae bakhasanehaar ||2||
He Himself delivers those who are delivered. He Himself is the Forgiver. ||2||
*​


----------



## Sardara123

The Creator, Lord God does everything. Nothing can happen without His Will.
He is everything to me.

In the following Shabad Guru Ji tells us:


English Translation of the following Shabad:

Sorat'h, Fifth Mehl:
You make me do what pleases You.
I have no cleverness at all.
I am just a child - I seek Your Protection.
God Himself preserves my honor. ||1||
The Lord is my King; He is my mother and father.
In Your Mercy, You cherish me; I do whatever You make me do. ||Pause||
The beings and creatures are Your creation.
O God, their reins are in Your hands.
Whatever You cause us to do, we do.
Nanak, Your slave, seeks Your Protection. ||2||7||71||
source: SikhiToTheMax


Punjabi Translation:

ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ! ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਮਾਂ ਹੈਂ, ਤੂੰ ਹੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਉ ਹੈਂ। ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਤੂੰ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਮੇਰੀ ਪਾਲਣਾ ਕਰ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈਂ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਮੈਂ ਉਹੀ ਕੁਝ ਕਰਦਾ ਹਾਂ, ਜੋ ਤੂੰ ਮੈਥੋਂ ਕਰਾਂਦਾ ਹੈਂ।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਪਾਤਿਸ਼ਾਹ! ਤੂੰ ਮੈਥੋਂ ਉਹੀ ਕੰਮ ਕਰਾਇਆ ਕਰ ਜੋ ਤੈਨੂੰ ਚੰਗਾ ਲੱਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮੈਨੂੰ ਕੋਈ ਅਕਲ ਦੀ ਗੱਲ ਕਰਨੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ। ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! ਅਸੀ (ਤੇਰੇ) ਬੱਚੇ ਤੇਰੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਆਏ ਹਾਂ।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! (ਸ਼ਰਨ ਪਏ ਜੀਵ ਦੀ) ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਇੱਜ਼ਤ (ਸਦਾ) ਰਖਾਈ ਹੈ।੧।
ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ! (ਅਸਾਂ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦੀ) ਡੋਰ ਤੇਰੇ ਹੱਥ ਵਿਚ ਹੈ, ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵ ਤੇਰੇ ਹੀ ਆਸਰੇ ਹਨ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! (ਆਖ-ਹੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ!) ਤੇਰੇ ਦਾਸ ਤੇਰੀ ਹੀ ਸ਼ਰਨ ਪਏ ਰਹਿੰਦੇ ਹਨ।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਅਸੀ ਜੀਵ ਉਹੀ ਕੁਝ ਕਰ ਸਕਦੇ ਹਾਂ ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਸਾਥੋਂ ਕਰਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।੭।੭੧।
Source:   http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0626.html



Shabad Gurbani:

*soriT mhlw 5 ]*
*soeI krwie jo quDu BwvY ]*
*moih isAwxp kCU n AwvY ]*
*hm bwirk qau srxweI ]*
*pRiB Awpy pYj rKweI ]1]*
*myrw mwq ipqw hir rwieAw ]*
*kir ikrpw pRiqpwlx lwgw kr^ØI qyrw krwieAw ] rhwau ]*
*jIA jMq qyry Dwry ]*
*pRB forI hwiQ qumwry ]*
*ij krwvY so krxw ]*
*nwnk dws qyrI srxw ]2]7]71]*


----------



## Archived_Member_19

ਆਸਾ ॥ 
आसा ॥ 
Āsā. 
Aasaa: 

ਕੋਰੀ ਕੋ ਕਾਹੂ ਮਰਮੁ ਨ ਜਾਨਾਂ ॥ 
कोरी को काहू मरमु न जानां ॥ 
Korī ko kāhū maram na jānāŉ. 
No one knows the secret of God, the Cosmic Weaver. 

ਸਭੁ ਜਗੁ ਆਨਿ ਤਨਾਇਓ ਤਾਨਾਂ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
सभु जगु आनि तनाइओ तानां ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Sabẖ jag ān ṯanā&shy;i&shy;o ṯānāŉ. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
He has stretched out the fabric of the whole world. ||1||Pause|| 

ਜਬ ਤੁਮ ਸੁਨਿ ਲੇ ਬੇਦ ਪੁਰਾਨਾਂ ॥ 
जब तुम सुनि ले बेद पुरानां ॥ 
Jab ṯum sun lė bėḏ purānāŉ. 
When you listen to the Vedas and the Puraanas, 

ਤਬ ਹਮ ਇਤਨਕੁ ਪਸਰਿਓ ਤਾਨਾਂ ॥੧॥ 
तब हम इतनकु पसरिओ तानां ॥१॥ 
Ŧab ham iṯnak pasri&shy;o ṯānāŉ. ||1|| 
you shall know that the whole world is only a small piece of His woven fabric. ||1|| 

ਧਰਨਿ ਅਕਾਸ ਕੀ ਕਰਗਹ ਬਨਾਈ ॥ 
धरनि अकास की करगह बनाई ॥ 
Ḏẖaran akās kī kargah banā&shy;ī. 
He has made the earth and sky His loom. 

ਚੰਦੁ ਸੂਰਜੁ ਦੁਇ ਸਾਥ ਚਲਾਈ ॥੨॥ 
चंदु सूरजु दुइ साथ चलाई ॥२॥ 
Cẖanḏ sūraj ḏu&shy;ė sāth cẖalā&shy;ī. ||2|| 
Upon it, He moves the two bobbins of the sun and the moon. ||2|| 

ਪਾਈ ਜੋਰਿ ਬਾਤ ਇਕ ਕੀਨੀ ਤਹ ਤਾਂਤੀ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਨਾਂ ॥ 
पाई जोरि बात इक कीनी तह तांती मनु मानां ॥ 
Pā&shy;ī jor bāṯ ik kīnī ṯah ṯāŉṯī man mānāŉ. 
Placing my feet together, I have accomplished one thing - my mind is pleased with that Weaver. 

ਜੋਲਾਹੇ ਘਰੁ ਅਪਨਾ ਚੀਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਾਂ ਘਟ ਹੀ ਰਾਮੁ ਪਛਾਨਾਂ ॥੩॥ 
जोलाहे घरु अपना चीन्हां घट ही रामु पछानां ॥३॥ 
Jolāhė gẖar apnā cẖīnĥāŉ gẖat hī rām pacẖẖānāŉ. ||3|| 
I have come to understand my own home, and recognize the Lord within my heart. ||3|| 

ਕਹਤੁ ਕਬੀਰੁ ਕਾਰਗਹ ਤੋਰੀ ॥ 
कहतु कबीरु कारगह तोरी ॥ 
Kahaṯ Kabīr kārgah ṯorī. 
Says Kabeer, when my body workshop breaks, 

ਸੂਤੈ ਸੂਤ ਮਿਲਾਏ ਕੋਰੀ ॥੪॥੩॥੩੬॥ 
सूतै सूत मिलाए कोरी ॥४॥३॥३६॥ 
Sūṯai sūṯ milā&shy;ė korī. ||4||3||36|| 
the Weaver shall blend my thread with His thread. ||4||3||36||


----------



## spnadmin

anarsanghera ji

This is ... I am speechless.. how beautiful...


----------



## spnadmin

*ਕਹੈ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਛਪੈ ਕਿਉ ਛਪਿਆ ਏਕੀ ਏਕੀ ਵੰਡਿ ਦੀਆ ॥੪॥੭॥ 
 kehai naanak shhapai kio shhapiaa eaekee eaekee vandd dheeaa ||4||7||
Says Nanak, by hiding, how can the Lord be hidden? He has given each their share, one by one. ||4||7||

*Guru Naanak
Ang 351


----------



## Archived_Member_19

ਧਨਾਸਰੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ਘਰੁ ੧ ਚਉਪਦੇ 
धनासरी महला ५ घरु १ चउपदे 
Ḏẖanāsrī mehlā 5 gẖar 1 cẖa&shy;upḏė 
Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl, First House, Chau-Padas: 

ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ੴ सतिगुर प्रसादि ॥ 
Ik&shy;oaŉkār saṯgur parsāḏ. 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru: 

ਭਵ ਖੰਡਨ ਦੁਖ ਭੰਜਨ ਸ੍ਵਾਮੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੇ ॥ 
भव खंडन दुख भंजन स्वामी भगति वछल निरंकारे ॥ 
Bẖav kẖandan ḏukẖ bẖanjan savāmī bẖagaṯ vacẖẖal nirankārė. 
O Destroyer of fear, Remover of suffering, Lord and Master, Lover of Your devotees, Formless Lord. 

ਕੋਟਿ ਪਰਾਧ ਮਿਟੇ ਖਿਨ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਜਾਂ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਮਾਰੇ ॥੧॥ 
कोटि पराध मिटे खिन भीतरि जां गुरमुखि नामु समारे ॥१॥ 
Kot parāḏẖ mitė kẖin bẖīṯar jāŉ gurmukẖ nām samārė. ||1|| 
Millions of sins are eradicated in an instant when, as Gurmukh, one contemplates the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||1|| 

ਮੇਰਾ ਮਨੁ ਲਾਗਾ ਹੈ ਰਾਮ ਪਿਆਰੇ ॥ 
मेरा मनु लागा है राम पिआरे ॥ 
Mėrā man lāgā hai rām pi&shy;ārė. 
My mind is attached to my Beloved Lord. 

ਦੀਨ ਦਇਆਲਿ ਕਰੀ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਵਸਿ ਕੀਨੇ ਪੰਚ ਦੂਤਾਰੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
दीन दइआलि करी प्रभि किरपा वसि कीने पंच दूतारे ॥१॥ रहाउ ॥ 
Ḏīn ḏa&shy;i&shy;āl karī parabẖ kirpā vas kīnė pancẖ ḏūṯārė. ||1|| rahā&shy;o. 
God, Merciful to the meek, granted His Grace, and placed the five enemies under my control. ||1||Pause|| 

ਤੇਰਾ ਥਾਨੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਾ ਰੂਪੁ ਸੁਹਾਵਾ ਤੇਰੇ ਭਗਤ ਸੋਹਹਿ ਦਰਬਾਰੇ ॥ 
तेरा थानु सुहावा रूपु सुहावा तेरे भगत सोहहि दरबारे ॥ 
Ŧėrā thān suhāvā rūp suhāvā ṯėrė bẖagaṯ soheh ḏarbārė. 
Your place is so beautiful; Your form is so beautiful; Your devotees look so beautiful in Your Court. 

ਸਰਬ ਜੀਆ ਕੇ ਦਾਤੇ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਲੇਹੁ ਉਬਾਰੇ ॥੨॥ 
सरब जीआ के दाते सुआमी करि किरपा लेहु उबारे ॥२॥ 
Sarab jī&shy;ā kė ḏāṯė su&shy;āmī kar kirpā lėho ubārė. ||2|| 
O Lord and Master, Giver of all beings, please, grant Your Grace, and save me. ||2|| 

ਤੇਰਾ ਵਰਨੁ ਨ ਜਾਪੈ ਰੂਪੁ ਨ ਲਖੀਐ ਤੇਰੀ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਉਨੁ ਬੀਚਾਰੇ ॥ 
तेरा वरनु न जापै रूपु न लखीऐ तेरी कुदरति कउनु बीचारे ॥ 
Ŧėrā varan na jāpai rūp na lakẖī&shy;ai ṯėrī kuḏraṯ ka&shy;un bīcẖārė. 
Your color is not known, and Your form is not seen; who can contemplate Your Almighty Creative Power? 

ਜਲਿ ਥਲਿ ਮਹੀਅਲਿ ਰਵਿਆ ਸ੍ਰਬ ਠਾਈ ਅਗਮ ਰੂਪ ਗਿਰਧਾਰੇ ॥੩॥ 
जलि थलि महीअलि रविआ स्रब ठाई अगम रूप गिरधारे ॥३॥ 
Jal thal mahī&shy;al ravi&shy;ā sarab ṯẖā&shy;ī agam rūp girḏẖārė. ||3|| 
You are contained in the water, the land and the sky, everywhere, O Lord of unfathomable form, Holder of the mountain. ||3|| 

ਕੀਰਤਿ ਕਰਹਿ ਸਗਲ ਜਨ ਤੇਰੀ ਤੂ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਮੁਰਾਰੇ ॥ 
कीरति करहि सगल जन तेरी तू अबिनासी पुरखु मुरारे ॥ 
Kīraṯ karahi sagal jan ṯėrī ṯū abẖināsī purakẖ murārė. 
All beings sing Your Praises; You are the imperishable Primal Being, the Destroyer of ego. 

ਜਿਉ ਭਾਵੈ ਤਿਉ ਰਾਖਹੁ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਸਰਨਿ ਦੁਆਰੇ ॥੪॥੧॥ 
जिउ भावै तिउ राखहु सुआमी जन नानक सरनि दुआरे ॥४॥१॥ 
Ji&shy;o bẖāvai ṯi&shy;o rākẖo su&shy;āmī jan Nānak saran ḏu&shy;ārė. ||4||1|| 
As it pleases You, please protect and preserve me; servant Nanak seeks Sanctuary at Your Door. ||4||1||


----------



## spnadmin

This shabad is difficult. I am not sure what to think. The Lord who created everything, then revealed himself. How? Blessing us with understanding, inspiring us with the word of His Shabad. Inspiring us to be pleased by the shabad. Erasing our sins, uniting us with Him.​*
CqIh jug gubwru sw Awpy gxq kInI ]
 shhatheeh jug gubaar saaaapae ganath keenee ||
For thirty-six ages, there was utter darkness. Then, the Lord revealed Himself.

 Awpy isRsit sB swjIAnu Awip miq dInI ]
 aapae srisatt sabh saajeean aap math dheenee ||
He Himself created the entire universe. He Himself blessed it with understanding.

isimRiq swsq swijAnu pwp puMn gxq gxInI ]
simrith saasath saajian paap pu(n)n ganath ganeenee 
He created the Simritees and the Shaastras; He calculates the accounts of virtue and vice.

 ijsu buJwey so buJsI scY sbid pqInI ]
     jis bujhaaeae so bujhasee sachai sabadh patheenee ||
He alone understands, whom the Lord inspires to understand and to be pleased with the True Word of the Shabad.

 sBu Awpy Awip vrqdw Awpy bKis imlweI ]7]
    sabh aapaeaap varathadhaaaapae bakhas milaaee ||7||
He Himself is all-pervading; He Himself forgives, and unites with Himself. ||7||* 


Ang 949​


----------



## spnadmin

amarsanghera,

I like this one so much.

You are contained in the water, the land and the sky, everywhere, O Lord of unfathomable form, *Holder of the mountain. *||3||


----------



## Archived_Member_19

<<girḏẖārė>>

aad ji

this is a name given to Vishnu and his avataars based on legends.

the shabd you quoted is a beautiful one. A pithy statement of the complete control of Lord and the Leela(creation)


----------



## spnadmin

He is the most Perfect of the Perfect. My Lord and Master is Perfect. He sits on a Perfect throne. He is the Boat, He is the Shrine, He is the Holy River. 

* ਸਿਰੀਰਾਗੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
 sireeraag mehalaa 1 ||
Siree Raag, First Mehl:


 ਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ ਗੁਣ ਵੀਥਰੈ ਅਉਗੁਣਵੰਤੀ ਝੂਰਿ ॥ 
 gunavanthee gun veethharai aougunavanthee jhoor ||
The virtuous wife exudes virtue; the unvirtuous suffer in misery.


ਜੇ ਲੋੜਹਿ ਵਰੁ ਕਾਮਣੀ ਨਹ ਮਿਲੀਐ ਪਿਰ ਕੂਰਿ ॥ 
 jae lorrehi var kaamanee neh mileeai pir koor ||
If you long for your Husband Lord, O soul-bride, you must know that He is not met by falsehood.


 ਨਾ ਬੇੜੀ ਨਾ ਤੁਲਹੜਾ ਨਾ ਪਾਈਐ ਪਿਰੁ ਦੂਰਿ ॥੧॥ 
 naa baerree naa thuleharraa naa paaeeai pir dhoor ||1||
No boat or raft can take you to Him. Your Husband Lord is far away. ||1||


 ਮੇਰੇ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਪੂਰੈ ਤਖਤਿ ਅਡੋਲੁ ॥ 
 maerae thaakur poorai thakhath addol ||
My Lord and Master is Perfect; His Throne is Eternal and Immovable.


 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਪੂਰਾ ਜੇ ਕਰੇ ਪਾਈਐ ਸਾਚੁ ਅਤੋਲੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 guramukh pooraa jae karae paaeeai saach athol ||1|| rehaao ||
One who attains perfection as Gurmukh, obtains the Immeasurable True Lord. ||1||Pause||


ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਹਰਿਮੰਦਰੁ ਸੋਹਣਾ ਤਿਸੁ ਮਹਿ ਮਾਣਕ ਲਾਲ ॥ਮੋਤੀ ਹੀਰਾ ਨਿਰਮਲਾ ਕੰਚਨ ਕੋਟ ਰੀਸਾਲ ॥ 
 prabh harimandhar sohanaa this mehi maanak laal || mothee heeraa niramalaa kanchan kott reesaal ||
The Palace of the Lord God is so beautiful. Within it, there are gems, rubies, pearls and flawless diamonds. A fortress of gold surrounds this Source of Nectar.


 ਬਿਨੁ ਪਉੜੀ ਗੜਿ ਕਿਉ ਚੜਉ ਗੁਰ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਨ ਨਿਹਾਲ ॥੨॥ 
 bin pourree garr kio charro gur har dhhiaan nihaal ||2||
How can I climb up to the Fortress without a ladder? By meditating on the Lord, through the Guru, I am blessed and exalted. ||2||


ਗੁਰੁ ਪਉੜੀ ਬੇੜੀ ਗੁਰੂ ਗੁਰੁ ਤੁਲਹਾ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
 gur pourree baerree guroo gur thulehaa har naao ||
The Guru is the Ladder, the Guru is the Boat, and the Guru is the Raft to take me to the Lord's Name.


ਗੁਰੁ ਸਰੁ ਸਾਗਰੁ ਬੋਹਿਥੋ ਗੁਰੁ ਤੀਰਥੁ ਦਰੀਆਉ ॥ 
gur sar saagar bohithho gur theerathh dhareeaao ||
The Guru is the Boat to carry me across the world-ocean; the Guru is the Sacred Shrine of Pilgrimage, the Guru is the Holy River.


  ਜੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਊਜਲੀ ਸਤ ਸਰਿ ਨਾਵਣ ਜਾਉ ॥੩॥ 
jae this bhaavai oojalee sath sar naavan jaao ||3||
If it pleases Him, I bathe in the Pool of Truth, and become radiant and pure. ||3||


 ਪੂਰੋ ਪੂਰੋ ਆਖੀਐ ਪੂਰੈ ਤਖਤਿ ਨਿਵਾਸ ॥ 
 pooro pooro aakheeai poorai thakhath nivaas ||
He is called the Most Perfect of the Perfect. He sits upon His Perfect Throne.


 ਪੂਰੈ ਥਾਨਿ ਸੁਹਾਵਣੈ ਪੂਰੈ ਆਸ ਨਿਰਾਸ ॥ 
 poorai thhaan suhaavanai poorai aas niraas ||
He looks so Beautiful in His Perfect Place. He fulfills the hopes of the hopeless.


 ਨਾਨਕ ਪੂਰਾ ਜੇ ਮਿਲੈ ਕਿਉ ਘਾਟੈ ਗੁਣ ਤਾਸ ॥੪॥੯॥ 
 naanak pooraa jae milai kio ghaattai gun thaas ||4||9||
O Nanak, if one obtains the Perfect Lord, how can his virtues decrease? ||4||9||

*Guru Naanak Dev
Ang 17​


----------



## Astroboy

*A Persian Saint tells us*: 
He is beyond comprehension, apprehension, conception, 
and even conjecture. He outstrips the faculties of sight, hearing, 
and understanding. All the glories that one can sing of him all his life 
cannot do any justice to him.

He is the King of Spirituality, and we, groveling like insects in the muck of the world, cannot know him and his greatness. 

_*Maulana Rumi says*_: 
If I were to sing praises of His countless blessings till Eternity, 
I can hardly say anything of them. Whatever we say of him, we perforce do so at an intellectual level, which has a very narrow and limited scope. 

All our efforts in this direction are bound to discredit him rather than to give him any credit. 

_*Guru Arjan Dev Ji says: *_
Thou art a King, and I address Thee as an "Elder-Man"; 
Far from doing any honor to Thee, I bring Thee discredit.


----------



## Sardara123

namjap said:


> _*Guru Arjan Dev Ji says: *_
> Thou art a King, and I address Thee as an "Elder-Man";
> Far from doing any honor to Thee, I bring Thee discredit.


 
Namjap Ji and All,

Can you please refer to the panna # in SGGS Ji, where Guru Arjan Dev Ji says so, PLEASE PLEASE, I couldn't find 'Gur Shabad'. 

That will be very nice of you.


----------



## Sardara123

Dhan Guru Arjan Dev Ji addresses Waheguru as king many times. He uses words like: Rai, Raiaa, Sultaan, raaja, patshah, Sahu, Meera and more.


In the following Gurbani Guru Ji says:

English Translation:
My Friend is the True Supreme King, the King over the heads of kings.
Sitting by His side, we are exalted and beautified; He is the Support of all. ||22||

Guru Shabad:
*sjxu scw pwiqswhu isir swhW dY swhu ]*
*ijsu pwis bihiTAw sohIAY sBnW dw vyswhu ]22]*


----------



## AmbarDhara

Sardara123 said:


> Namjap Ji and All,
> 
> Can you please refer to the panna # in SGGS Ji, where Guru Arjan Dev Ji says so, PLEASE PLEASE, I couldn't find 'Gur Shabad'.
> 
> That will be very nice of you.


 
Sardara123, 

This information Namjap Ji has posted is from a Radhasoami Website, he hasn't provided the source, but if you search for main words from the post on google, it will take you right there. I dont think you should rely on it. The possibility of that being 100% correct is very very slim.

I can't recall Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji Sache Paatshah telling us what ever is stated in that post. 

Praise of Guru/God can never be enough, but it can't be considered a discredit, Can It Be? I dont believe it.


Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
SGGS JI

ANG 848
SATGURU PRASAAD​ 
ਛੰਤ ॥ 
shhanth ||
Chhant:​ 

ਸੁਖ ਸਾਗਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਜਬ ਹੋਵੈ ਭਾਗੋ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
sukh saagar prabh paaeeai jab hovai bhaago raam ||
One finds God, the Ocean of Peace, when destiny is activated.​ 

ਮਾਨਨਿ ਮਾਨੁ ਵਞਾਈਐ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣੀ ਲਾਗੋ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
maanan maan vanjaaeeai har charanee laago raam ||
Abandoning the distinctions of honor and dishonor, grasp the Feet of the Lord.​ 

ਛੋਡਿ ਸਿਆਨਪ ਚਾਤੁਰੀ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਬੁਧਿ ਤਿਆਗੋ ਰਾਮ ॥ 
shhodd siaanap chaathuree dhuramath budhh thiaago raam ||
Renounce cleverness and trickery, and forsake your evil-minded intellect.​ 

ਨਾਨਕ ਪਉ ਸਰਣਾਈ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਇ ਥਿਰੁ ਹੋਇ ਸੁਹਾਗੋ ਰਾਮ ॥੧॥ 
naanak po saranaaee raam raae thhir hoe suhaago raam ||1||
O Nanak, seek the Sanctuary of the Sovereign Lord, Your King, and your marriage will be permanent and stable. ||1||​ 


Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa
Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​ 

*May be some body else can clarify further.*​


----------



## Archived_Member1

I've always been intrigued by the way God is described in near paradoxical terms, showing that he is beyond everything we know and understand...  i feel like this emphasizes that he must be known through intuition rather than logic.



ਮਾਝ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ 
maajh mehalaa 5 ||
Maajh, Fifth Mehl:
 ਅਨਹਦੁ ਵਾਜੈ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਹੇਲਾ ॥ 
anehadh vaajai sehaj suhaelaa ||
The Unstruck Melody resounds and resonates in peaceful ease.
 ਸਬਦਿ ਅਨੰਦ ਕਰੇ ਸਦ ਕੇਲਾ ॥ 
sabadh anandh karae sadh kaelaa ||
I rejoice in the eternal bliss of the Word of the Shabad.
 ਸਹਜ ਗੁਫਾ ਮਹਿ ਤਾੜੀ ਲਾਈ ਆਸਣੁ ਊਚ ਸਵਾਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੧॥ 
sehaj gufaa mehi thaarree laaee aasan ooch savaariaa jeeo ||1||
In the cave of intuitive wisdom I sit, absorbed in the silent trance of the Primal Void. I have obtained my seat in the heavens. ||1||
 ਫਿਰਿ ਘਿਰਿ ਅਪੁਨੇ ਗ੍ਰਿਹ ਮਹਿ ਆਇਆ ॥ 
fir ghir apunae grih mehi aaeiaa ||
After wandering through many other homes and houses, I have returned to my own home,
 ਜੋ ਲੋੜੀਦਾ ਸੋਈ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
jo lorreedhaa soee paaeiaa ||
and I have found what I was longing for.
 ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਅਘਾਇ ਰਹਿਆ ਹੈ ਸੰਤਹੁ ਗੁਰਿ ਅਨਭਉ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਦਿਖਾਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੨॥ 
thripath aghaae rehiaa hai santhahu gur anabho purakh dhikhaariaa jeeo ||2||
I am satisfied and fulfilled; O Saints, the Guru has shown me the Fearless Lord God. ||2||
 ਆਪੇ ਰਾਜਨੁ ਆਪੇ ਲੋਗਾ ॥ 
aapae raajan aapae logaa ||
He Himself is the King, and He Himself is the people.
 ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰਬਾਣੀ ਆਪੇ ਭੋਗਾ ॥ 
aap nirabaanee aapae bhogaa ||
He Himself is in Nirvaanaa, and He Himself indulges in pleasures.
 ਆਪੇ ਤਖਤਿ ਬਹੈ ਸਚੁ ਨਿਆਈ ਸਭ ਚੂਕੀ ਕੂਕ ਪੁਕਾਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੩॥ 
aapae thakhath behai sach niaaee sabh chookee kook pukaariaa jeeo ||3||
He Himself sits on the throne of true justice, answering the cries and prayers of all. ||3||
 ਜੇਹਾ ਡਿਠਾ ਮੈ ਤੇਹੋ ਕਹਿਆ ॥ 
jaehaa ddithaa mai thaeho kehiaa ||
As I have seen Him, so have I described Him.
 ਤਿਸੁ ਰਸੁ ਆਇਆ ਜਿਨਿ ਭੇਦੁ ਲਹਿਆ ॥ 
this ras aaeiaa jin bhaedh lehiaa ||
This Sublime Essence comes only to one who knows the Mystery of the Lord.
 ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਿਲੀ ਸੁਖੁ ਪਾਇਆ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਇਕੁ ਪਸਾਰਿਆ ਜੀਉ ॥੪॥੩॥੧੦॥ 
jothee joth milee sukh paaeiaa jan naanak eik pasaariaa jeeo ||4||3||10||
His light merges into the Light, and he finds peace. O servant Nanak, this is all the Extension of the One. ||4||3||10||


----------



## Sardara123

AmbarDhara said:


> Sardara123,
> 
> This information Namjap Ji has posted is from a Radhasoami Website, he hasn't provided the source, but if you search for main words from the post on google, it will take you right there. I dont think you should rely on it. The possibility of that being 100% correct is very very slim.
> 
> I can't recall Siri Guru Arjan Dev Ji Sache Paatshah telling us what ever is stated in that post.
> 
> Praise of Guru/God can never be enough, but it can't be considered a discredit, Can It Be? I dont believe it.
> 
> 
> Nanak Bani Nirankaar Paarbrahm Parmesar
> Waho Waho Bani Nirankaar Hai Tis Jevad Avar Na Koi
> SGGS JI​
> ANG 848
> SATGURU PRASAAD​
> ਛੰਤ ॥
> shhanth ||
> Chhant:​
> 
> ਸੁਖ ਸਾਗਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਜਬ ਹੋਵੈ ਭਾਗੋ ਰਾਮ ॥
> sukh saagar prabh paaeeai jab hovai bhaago raam ||
> One finds God, the Ocean of Peace, when destiny is activated.​
> 
> ਮਾਨਨਿ ਮਾਨੁ ਵਞਾਈਐ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣੀ ਲਾਗੋ ਰਾਮ ॥
> maanan maan vanjaaeeai har charanee laago raam ||
> Abandoning the distinctions of honor and dishonor, grasp the Feet of the Lord.​
> 
> ਛੋਡਿ ਸਿਆਨਪ ਚਾਤੁਰੀ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਬੁਧਿ ਤਿਆਗੋ ਰਾਮ ॥
> shhodd siaanap chaathuree dhuramath budhh thiaago raam ||
> Renounce cleverness and trickery, and forsake your evil-minded intellect.​
> 
> ਨਾਨਕ ਪਉ ਸਰਣਾਈ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਇ ਥਿਰੁ ਹੋਇ ਸੁਹਾਗੋ ਰਾਮ ॥੧॥
> naanak po saranaaee raam raae thhir hoe suhaago raam ||1||
> O Nanak, seek the Sanctuary of the Sovereign Lord, Your King, and your marriage will be permanent and stable. ||1||​
> 
> 
> Gurbani eis jag meh chaanan
> Gurbani alakh lakhiayaa
> Gurbani Gavo Bhaee
> charan kamal parabh kay nit Dhi-aava-o​
> 
> 
> *May be some body else can clarify further.*​


 
Thankyou for replying.

I felt the same, I cannot find Guru Arjan Dev Ji calling praise of God to be a discredit.

Thankyou.


----------



## Sardara123

Guru Arjan Dev Ji says:

Your Praise is priceless, O True King.


----------



## spnadmin

Sardara ji

Elder-man is an ancient, ancient concept far into Persian culture -- before Islam and before Zoroastrianism. Is that why you are so excited? 

NamJap ji you used 2 Persian ideas. Perhaps Guru Arjan Dev is giving us this third analogy as well.

Please give the source and page for your translation for the verses by Guru Arjan Dev? So we can see why gutka's may differ on this phrase "elder man."


----------



## Sardara123

aad0002 said:


> Sardara ji
> 
> Elder-man is an ancient, ancient concept far into Persian culture -- before Islam and before Zoroastrianism. Is that why you are so excited?
> 
> NamJap ji you used 2 Persian ideas. Perhaps Guru Arjan Dev is giving us this third analogy as well.
> 
> Please give the source and page for your translation for the verses by Guru Arjan Dev? So we can see why gutka's may differ on this phrase "elder man."


 
Aad Ji, 

I want to clarify the word 'discredit'.

And this will help me a lot, If somebody can provide Guru Shabad Gurbani for that Translation. 

I just cant relate Guru Arjan Dev Ji's Shabads, all that I can recall in my head, to the Translation provided by namjap Ji.

Thanks all who are trying to help.


----------



## Astroboy

What's all the commotion about ? Definitely you won't find Persian Saint's bani and Maulana Rumi's verses in a sikh site ? 

But all the contents are from ruhanisatsang website which apparently included verses of Guru Arjan Dev Ji also. Yes I overlooked the Page Number which is not given but I was looking at the overall writeup.

Let me explain to you that Ruhanisatsang is an offshoot of Radha Soami - and not Radha Soami. Whatever literature is taken from Sikhism and labeled in another trade mark should not give us a reason to shy away from using the Sikhism part. 

Yes, even Sri Granth has two translators which differ in certain intrepretations. Sant Singh Maskeen identified over 30 different translations of SGGS and said that none are wrong. 

Thousand apologies for overlooking that the page number was not given.

~ namjap ~


----------



## AmbarDhara

Sardara123 said:


> I want to clarify the word 'discredit'.
> 
> And this will help me a lot, If somebody can provide Guru Shabad Gurbani for that Translation.
> 
> I just cant relate Guru Arjan Dev Ji's Shabads, all that I can recall in my head, to the Translation provided by namjap Ji.
> 
> Thanks all who are trying to help.


 

I think It is Guru Nanak Dev Ji's Shabad, 

'Tu Sultaan Kaho Hau mia', mistranslated all together, that's all.

These people take things from here and there and try to fit these into their own ideas. I cant find any of Guru Arjan Dev Ji's Shabad, or who knows they also claim things like they do for kabir and others, that they have more available to them, more than that is written in Granth Sahib Ji. I wont worry about this.


----------



## Sardara123

namjap said:


> What's all the commotion about ? Definitely you won't find Persian Saint's bani and Maulana Rumi's verses in a sikh site ?
> 
> But all the contents are from ruhanisatsang website which apparently included verses of Guru Arjan Dev Ji also. Yes I overlooked the Page Number which is not given but I was looking at the overall writeup.
> 
> Let me explain to you that Ruhanisatsang is an offshoot of Radha Soami - and not Radha Soami. Whatever literature is taken from Sikhism and labeled in another trade mark should not give us a reason to shy away from using the Sikhism part.
> 
> Yes, even Sri Granth has two translators which differ in certain intrepretations. Sant Singh Maskeen identified over 30 different translations of SGGS and said that none are wrong.
> 
> Thousand apologies for overlooking that the page number was not given.
> 
> ~ namjap ~


 
Namjap Ji, thanks for replying. Sorry for the commotion.

I am only looking for the Guru Shabad for that Translation. I dont care who is doing the translation. 

It will be nice if it is possible to know Guru Shabad. I dont depend on translations.  For me Gur Shabad is the real essence.

Please if anybody can tell me the Guru Shabad for that, I will be very very thankful.


----------



## spnadmin

He pulls me out of the dark pit with his Shabad. He implants the Naam. I shall never wander agian. I do not want to wander again. ​
ਦਰਸਨੁ ਭੇਟਤ ਪਾਪ ਸਭਿ ਨਾਸਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਉ ਦੇਇ ਮਿਲਾਈ ॥੧॥ 
 dharasan bhaettath paap sabh naasehi har sio dhaee milaaee ||1||
Receiving the Blessed Vision of His Darshan, all sins are erased, and He unites me with the Lord. ||1||

 
 ਮੇਰਾ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਰਮੇਸਰੁ ਸੁਖਦਾਈ ॥ 
 maeraa gur paramaesar sukhadhaaee ||
My Guru is the Transcendent Lord, the Giver of peace.


 ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਕਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਏ ਅੰਤੇ ਹੋਇ ਸਖਾਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
 paarabreham kaa naam dhrirraaeae anthae hoe sakhaaee ||1|| rehaao ||
* He implants the Naam, *the Name of the Supreme Lord God within us; in the end, He is our help and support. ||1||Pause||

 
 ਸਗਲ ਦੂਖ ਕਾ ਡੇਰਾ ਭੰਨਾ ਸੰਤ ਧੂਰਿ ਮੁਖਿ ਲਾਈ ॥੨॥ 
 sagal dhookh kaa ddaeraa bhannaa santh dhhoor mukh laaee ||2||
The source of all pain within is destroyed; I apply the dust of the feet of the Saints to my forehead. ||2||


 ਪਤਿਤ ਪੁਨੀਤ ਕੀਏ ਖਿਨ ਭੀਤਰਿ ਅਗਿਆਨੁ ਅੰਧੇਰੁ ਵੰਞਾਈ ॥੩॥ 
 pathith puneeth keeeae khin bheethar agiaan andhhaer vannjaaee ||3||
In an instant,  He purifies the sinners, and dispels the darkness of ignorance. ||3||


  ਕਰਣ ਕਾਰਣ ਸਮਰਥੁ ਸੁਆਮੀ ਨਾਨਕ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਰਣਾਈ ॥੪॥ 
 karan kaaran samarathh suaamee naanak this saranaaee ||4||
The Lord is all-powerful, the Cause of causes. Nanak seeks His Sanctuary. ||4||


  ਬੰਧਨ ਤੋੜਿ ਚਰਨ ਕਮਲ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਏ ਏਕ ਸਬਦਿ ਲਿਵ ਲਾਈ ॥੫॥ 
 bandhhan thorr charan kamal dhrirraaeae eaek sabadh liv laaee ||5||
Shattering the bonds, the Guru implants the Lord's lotus feet within, and lovingly attunes us to the One Word of the Shabad. ||5||


  ਅੰਧ ਕੂਪ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਤੇ ਕਾਢਿਓ ਸਾਚ ਸਬਦਿ ਬਣਿ ਆਈ ॥੬॥ 
 andhh koop bikhiaa thae kaadtiou saach sabadh ban aaee ||6||
* He has lifted me up, and pulled me out of the deep, dark pit of sin; I am attuned to the True Shabad. ||6||*


  ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਕਾ ਸਹਸਾ ਚੂਕਾ ਬਾਹੁੜਿ ਕਤਹੁ ਨ ਧਾਈ ॥੭॥ 
janam maran kaa sehasaa chookaa baahurr kathahu n dhhaaee ||7||
* The fear of birth and death is taken away; I shall never wander again. ||7||

*Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 915​


----------



## Sardara123

He is the Greatest of all

English Translation:
Gauree Gwaarayree, Fifth Mehl:
Kings and emperors are under His Power.
The whole world is under His Power.
Everything is done by His doing;
other than Him, there is nothing at all. ||1||
Offer your prayers to your True Guru;
He will resolve your affairs. ||1||Pause||
The Darbaar of His Court is the most exalted of all.
His Name is the Support of all His devotees.
The Perfect Master is pervading everywhere.
His Glory is manifest in each and every heart. ||2||
Remembering Him in meditation, the home of sorrow is abolished.
Remembering Him in meditation, the Messenger of Death shall not touch you.
Remembering Him in meditation, the dry branches become green again.
Remembering Him in meditation, sinking stones are made to float. ||3||
I salute and applaud the Society of the Saints.
The Name of the Lord, Har, Har, is the Support of the breath of life of His servant.
Says Nanak, the Lord has heard my prayer;
by the Grace of the Saints, I dwell in the Naam, the Name of the Lord. ||4||21||90||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Guru Shabad:

gauVI guAwryrI mhlw 5 ]
jw kY vis Kwn sulqwn ]
jw kY vis hY sgl jhwn ]
jw kw kIAw sBu ikCu hoie ]
iqs qy bwhir nwhI koie ]1]
khu bynµqI Apuny siqgur pwih ]
kwj qumwry dyie inbwih ]1] rhwau ]
sB qy aUc jw kw drbwru ]
sgl Bgq jw kw nwmu ADwru ]
srb ibAwipq pUrn DnI ]
jw kI soBw Git Git bnI ]2]
ijsu ismrq duK fyrw FhY ]
ijsu ismrq jmu ikCU n khY ]
ijsu ismrq hoq sUky hry ]
ijsu ismrq fUbq pwhn qry ]3]
sMq sBw kau sdw jYkwru ]
hir hir nwmu jn pRwn ADwru ]
khu nwnk myrI suxI Ardwis ]
sMq pRswid mo kau nwm invwis ]4]21]90]


----------



## Astroboy

Ok Sardara Ji,

I understand that you don't rely on translations. This is a good discussion.
Let's make a comparison (not to prove that one is right and the other is wrong, but to understand the meanings better). Below is a comparison of Stanza 8 by two translators.

*Jap Ji Sahib Stanza 8 :*

*Translations from From Sri Granth*
*by Dr. Sant Singh Khalsa*

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਸਿਧ ਪੀਰ ਸੁਰਿ ਨਾਥ ॥ 
सुणिऐ सिध पीर सुरि नाथ ॥ 
Suṇi&shy;ai siḏẖ pīr sur nāth. 
Listening-the Siddhas, the spiritual teachers, the heroic warriors, the yogic masters. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਧਰਤਿ ਧਵਲ ਆਕਾਸ ॥ 
सुणिऐ धरति धवल आकास ॥ 
Suṇi&shy;ai ḏẖaraṯ ḏẖaval ākās. 
Listening-the earth, its support and the Akaashic ethers. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਦੀਪ ਲੋਅ ਪਾਤਾਲ ॥ 
सुणिऐ दीप लोअ पाताल ॥ 
Suṇi&shy;ai ḏīp lo&shy;a pāṯāl. 
Listening-the oceans, the lands of the world and the nether regions of the underworld. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਪੋਹਿ ਨ ਸਕੈ ਕਾਲੁ ॥ 
सुणिऐ पोहि न सकै कालु ॥ 
Suṇi&shy;ai pohi na sakai kāl. 
Listening-Death cannot even touch you. 

ਨਾਨਕ ਭਗਤਾ ਸਦਾ ਵਿਗਾਸੁ ॥ 
नानक भगता सदा विगासु ॥ 
Nānak bẖagṯā saḏā vigās. 
O Nanak, the devotees are forever in bliss. 

ਸੁਣਿਐ ਦੂਖ ਪਾਪ ਕਾ ਨਾਸੁ ॥੮॥ 
सुणिऐ दूख पाप का नासु ॥८॥ 
Suṇi&shy;ai ḏūkẖ pāp kā nās. ||8|| 
Listening-pain and sin are erased. ||8|| 


*Translation of Jap Ji by Sant Kirpal Singh*

STANZA VIII

By communion with the Word one can attain the status of 
a Siddha,(1) a Pir,(2) a Sura,(3) or a Nath;(4) 
By communion with the Word, one can understand the mysteries 
of the earth, the supporting bull(5) and the heavens; 
By communion with the Word, the earthly regions, 
the heavenly plateaux and the nether worlds stand revealed; 
By communion with the Word, we can escape unscathed 
through the portals of Death; 
O Nanak, His devotees live in perpetual ecstasy, for the Word 
washes away all sin and sorrow.
(1). Siddha: A man endowed with supernatural powers. 
(2). Pir: A Muslim divine or a spiritual teacher. 
(3). Sura: Gods. 
(4) Nath: Yogin - an adept in yoga. 
(5) Dhaul: It is the fabled bull, supposed to be supporting the earths and heavens, cf. footnote under VII ibid.


----------



## spnadmin

He is *not *this....

*[SIZE=+2]GURU: ONE OR MANY[/SIZE]*    SHABD or Word (the Primal Sound Current) is the only Guru for the entire world and _Surat_ (individual consciousness) is the only disciple, as the latter cannot do without the former. In fact, there is the principle of unity, for God is One, though He has manifested Himself variously.   But as we look the other way and turn to the world abounding in diverse forms, we see a Pole-star shining in its majesty reflecting the Light of Heaven.   Such a pure soul (Word made flesh or Godman) with authority to give spiritual instructions to the seekers after God, is as much a Guru as the Shabd Itself, for he himself is a living embodiment of Shabd and with Shabd as stock in trade freely distributes It to whomever he likes.   Kabir speaks of himself: 

*        I come from the Kingdom of God to administer the Law of God.* 
 Guru Nanak, too, was invested with a similar authority to impart spiritual instructions when he was in deep meditation in Veiny Nadi (the Water of Spirituality within).   Both of them were Param Sant Satgurus.  Kabir Sahib was born in 1398 A.D. at Lahr Talao near Benaras and passed away in 1518. Guru Nanak was born in 1469 A.D. at Talwandi, and left the physical plane at Kartarpur in 1539. Thus both of them were contemporaries for about forty-nine years, from 1469 to 1518. In the same way Shamas-i-Tabrez and Maulana Rumi were also contemporaries for some time.   Again, Guru Angad and Dadu Sahib lived together from 1504 to 1552.  So also, Guru Arjan and Dharam. Das from 1561 to 1606.  These instances go to show that there can be more than one Guru at the same time, but a person cannot have more than one Guru for spiritual perfection. It does not matter even if a Guru after initiating a person passes away.   Once he initiates an individual, the Subtle Form of  the Master gets embedded in the disciple for he becomes from that moment the disciple's ideal and his instructions gradually begin to bear fruit.   There is no power on earth that can render sterile the seed sown by a Master Soul. Master never dies. He may leave the body, as anyone else does, but he is more than a mere body. He is an ideal, a living Sound Current or a Life Principle that gives Life and Light to the entire world.   After his passing away one may derive benefit from the _Satsang_ conducted by a _Gurmukh_ who is carrying on the duties of Guru, and may consult him in case he has some difficulty. It is, however, of the utmost importance that the Master is not to be changed on any account.   Loyalty to the Master who has initiated the spirit and to whom the spirit has pledged his troth demands the recognition that the Master is competent to impart further guidance and instructions, even when he is working on the spiritual plane after having left the physical world.

Guru Dev Naanak is not on the same level with Maulana Rumi or Kabir; nor is Guru Angad on the same level with Dadu Sahib. nor is Guru Arjan on the same level with Dharam Das. Kirpal Singh is not speaking from Shabad Guru even if the web site says that he is. 

The question of One or Many doesn't even occur to one outside of the framework of this web site. GODMAN - Guru: One or Many


----------



## Sardara123

Namjap Ji,

I just told you, I dont rely on translations. Why in the world I should compare. It is their understanding. You can add yours if you want to. I will defenetly read. 

But I will not participate in comparisons, sorry.

They are at their own levels but they are saying the same thing, I will not make a claim that I can make 'YOU' understand what I understand. 

This is why I didn't question your understanding of 'YOUR POST'. I only asked for the 'GURU SHABAD'.

Only Guru Shabad can clarify, not the translations of 100+ people. Sant Singh Ji Maskeen Sahib(Saint Soul) knew that all translators are at their own levels of understanding. I have met him several times, he always said, if you want to know Guru, Believe in every word of Guru, not the words of translators or kathakaars, because this is Guru Shabad that is going to make you understand everything- Shabad and the Translation.

One Thing I must say here: Guru Shabad is INFINITE, If you believe it TO BE YOUR GURU, doesn't matter what form or  language you follow. 

Sorry for the inconvenience, brother.


----------



## spnadmin

*This  He Is

** ਨਾਨਕ ਏਵੈ ਜਾਣੀਐ ਸਭੁ ਆਪੇ ਸਚਿਆਰੁ ॥੪॥ 
 naanak eaevai jaaneeai sabh aapae sachiaar ||4||
O Nanak, know this well: the True **One Himself is All. ||4||


 ਥਾਪਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਇ ਕੀਤਾ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
 thhaapiaa n jaae keethaa n hoe ||
He cannot be established, He cannot be created.*


 * ਆਪੇ ਆਪਿ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਸੋਇ ॥ 
 aapae aap niranjan soe ||
He Himself is Immaculate and Pure.


 ਜਿਨਿ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਤਿਨਿ ਪਾਇਆ ਮਾਨੁ ॥ 
 jin saeviaa thin paaeiaa maan ||
Those who serve Him are honored.


 ਨਾਨਕ ਗਾਵੀਐ ਗੁਣੀ ਨਿਧਾਨੁ ॥ 
naanak gaaveeai gunee nidhhaan ||
O Nanak, sing of the Lord, the Treasure of Excellence. * ​


----------



## Astroboy

It is a good thing not to confuse individual content from entire teachings. I was not the one who started this Radha Soami talk. It came from Ambar Ji. 

As I'm explaining here - I am not for dehdhari gurus. I'm for SGGS. But what Radha Soamis have stolen from us, we have to get it back. This includes, explanations/intepretations which RS has mixed Grubani and their own mat. It is our job to filter what Sikhism doesn't teach from their label and take back what RS has done 'kabja' on. Take back what belongs to Sikhism and throw their mat away. Not so difficult. 

Skeptics of Sant Mat have termed Radha Soami as an off-shoot of Sikhism. Without the Sikhism part, Radha Soami has not enough to stand on its own strength. They are parasites of Sikhism. 

Do you understand ?


----------



## spnadmin

Then we can stipulate that He is found (apologies -- can be contacted) at this web site 
*
shabadguru.srigurugranthsahib.maharaj*

Thank you.


----------



## spnadmin

*ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਸਾਲਾਹੀਐ ਰੰਗੇ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਭਾਇ ॥ *
* gur sabadhee saalaaheeai rangae sehaj subhaae ||*
* Singing His Praises through the Shabads of the Guru, we are dyed in His Color with intuitive ease.*


* ਸਚੈ ਸਚਿ ਸਮਾਇਆ ਮਿਲਿ ਰਹੈ ਨ ਵਿਛੁੜਿ ਜਾਇ ॥੨॥ *
* sachai sach samaaeiaa mil rehai n vishhurr jaae ||2||*
* Becoming truthful, we merge with the True One; remaining blended with Him, we shall never be separated again. ||2||*


* ਜੋ ਕਿਛੁ ਕਰਣਾ ਸੁ ਕਰਿ ਰਹਿਆ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕਰਣਾ ਜਾਇ ॥ *
* jo kishh karanaa s kar rehiaa avar n karanaa jaae ||*
* Whatever is to be done, the Lord is doing. No one else can do anything.*


* ਚਿਰੀ ਵਿਛੁੰਨੇ ਮੇਲਿਅਨੁ ਸਤਗੁਰ ਪੰਨੈ ਪਾਇ ॥ *
* chiree vishhunnae maelian sathagur pannai paae ||*
* Those separated from Him for so long are reunited with Him once again by the True Guru, who takes them into His Own Account.*


* ਆਪੇ ਕਾਰ ਕਰਾਇਸੀ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕਰਣਾ ਜਾਇ ॥੩॥ *
* aapae kaar karaaeisee avar n karanaa jaae ||3||*
* He Himself assigns all to their tasks; nothing else can be done. ||3||*


* ਮਨੁ ਤਨੁ ਰਤਾ ਰੰਗ ਸਿਉ ਹਉਮੈ ਤਜਿ ਵਿਕਾਰ ॥ *
* man than rathaa rang sio houmai thaj vikaar ||*
* One whose mind and body are imbued with the Lord's Love gives up egotism and corruption.*


* ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਰਵਿ ਰਹੈ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ॥ *
* ahinis hiradhai rav rehai nirabho naam nirankaar ||*
* Day and night, the Name of the One Lord, the Fearless and Formless One, dwells within the heart.*


* ਨਾਨਕ ਆਪਿ ਮਿਲਾਇਅਨੁ ਪੂਰੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਅਪਾਰ ॥੪॥੧੬॥੪੯॥ *
* naanak aap milaaeian poorai sabadh apaar ||4||16||49||*
* O Nanak, He blends us with Himself, through the Perfect, Infinite Word of His Shabad. ||4||16||49||

Guru Amar Das
Ang 32
*​


----------



## Sardara123

namjap said:


> It is a good thing not to confuse individual content from entire teachings. I was not the one who started this Radha Soami talk. It came from Ambar Ji.
> 
> As I'm explaining here - I am not for dehdhari gurus. I'm for SGGS. But what Radha Soamis have stolen from us, we have to get it back. This includes, explanations/intepretations which RS has mixed Grubani and their own mat. It is our job to filter what Sikhism doesn't teach from their label and take back what RS has done 'kabja' on. Take back what belongs to Sikhism and throw their mat away. Not so difficult.
> 
> Skeptics of Sant Mat have termed Radha Soami as an off-shoot of Sikhism. Without the Sikhism part, Radha Soami has not enough to stand on its own strength. They are parasites of Sikhism.
> 
> Do you understand ?


 
You can do whatever you want to. Good Luck, I dont need to understand that, I only asked for Guru Shabad for the lines you posted under name- GURU ARJAN DEV JI, that's all. 


Please if anybody can help, help me find the Guru Shabad related to those lines.

If we can't *WELL AND GOOD.*


----------



## Sardara123

aad0002 said:


> Then we can stipulate that He is found (apologies -- can be contacted) at this web site
> 
> *shabadguru.srigurugranthsahib.maharaj*
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## AmbarDhara

namjap said:


> *A Persian Saint tells us*:
> He is beyond comprehension, apprehension, conception,
> and even conjecture. He outstrips the faculties of sight, hearing,
> and understanding. All the glories that one can sing of him all his life
> cannot do any justice to him.
> 
> He is the King of Spirituality, and we, groveling like insects in the muck of the world, cannot know him and his greatness.
> 
> _*Maulana Rumi says*_:
> If I were to sing praises of His countless blessings till Eternity,
> I can hardly say anything of them. Whatever we say of him, we perforce do so at an intellectual level, which has a very narrow and limited scope.
> 
> All our efforts in this direction are bound to discredit him rather than to give him any credit.
> 
> _*Guru Arjan Dev Ji says: *_
> Thou art a King, and I address Thee as an "Elder-Man";
> Far from doing any honor to Thee, I bring Thee discredit.


*,*




			
				namjap said:
			
		

> But all the contents are from ruhanisatsang website which apparently included verses of Guru Arjan Dev Ji also. Yes I overlooked the Page Number which is not given but I was looking at the overall writeup.
> 
> Let me explain to you that Ruhanisatsang is an offshoot of Radha Soami - and not Radha Soami. Whatever literature is taken from Sikhism and labeled in another trade mark should not give us a reason to shy away from using the Sikhism part.




*and *



			
				namjap said:
			
		

> It is a good thing not to confuse individual content from entire teachings. I was not the one who started this Radha Soami talk. It came from Ambar Ji.
> 
> As I'm explaining here - I am not for dehdhari gurus. I'm for SGGS. But what Radha Soamis have stolen from us, we have to get it back. This includes, explanations/intepretations which RS has mixed Grubani and their own mat. It is our job to filter what Sikhism doesn't teach from their label and take back what RS has done 'kabja' on. Take back what belongs to Sikhism and throw their mat away. Not so difficult.
> 
> Skeptics of Sant Mat have termed Radha Soami as an off-shoot of Sikhism. Without the Sikhism part, Radha Soami has not enough to stand on its own strength. They are parasites of Sikhism.
> 
> Do you understand ?


 
By The Way, 

in my poor understanding your first post didnt imply any of your intentions mentioned in your second post. And to tell you the truth, I am not even concerned about it.

I only tried to help a member find a Gurbani Tuk he is looking for. If this made you mad, brother, sorry for that.

In my opinion it is Guru Nanak Dev Ji's words misquoted, that's all. And I made the member aware of the facts like: from where it came etc. 

Sorry if it bothered you, or made you feel bad. My intentions were not at all to hurt you. I am very sorry Bhra Ji.


----------



## Astroboy

No need to apologise to a manmukh. 'Chalte Raho Munna Bhai'. LOL

Bhul Chuk Maaf. Sarbat De Karaj Raas. 
Sayee Pyare Meil Jinna Miliya
Tera Naam Chit Awai.


----------



## Sardara123

Naanak Naam Chardi Kalaa
Tere Bhaaney Sarbat Da Bhalaa.


----------



## Astroboy

Bole So Nihaal.......


----------



## Pyramid

Sat Siri akaal.

Namjap Ji, 

It is obvious that you made everybody understand that your post :



			
				namjap said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by *namjap*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _All our efforts in this direction are bound to discredit him rather than to give him any credit. _
> 
> _*Guru Arjan Dev Ji says: *_
> _Thou art a King, and I address Thee as an "Elder-Man"; _
> _Far from doing any honor to Thee, I bring Thee discredit._


 was for as you say:



			
				namjap said:
			
		

> Whatever literature is taken from Sikhism and labeled in another trade mark should not give us a reason to shy away from using the Sikhism part.


 
was sikhism. Hopefully that was the reason to post it under Gurmat Section. Can you please explain how that post of yours is Gurmat, the underlined. Please Give references from Guru Granth Sahib Ji.



Tere Gun gaavan Deh Bhujhaee...
Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## AmbarDhara

Sardara123 said:


> Please if anybody can help, help me find the Guru Shabad related to those lines.
> 
> If we can't *WELL AND GOOD.*


 
It is well and good, you can't find Gurbani that tells you that by singing His praise, we discredit Him. Rather it tells us we cant praise Him enough. And we are supposed to pray to God, to bless us with the Wisdom so that we can Praise Him more and more.

Saadi ki mazaal hai, sardara123 ke asee Waheguru nu discredit kareeay, ki hai saadee haiseeat, remember the thread you started- Non Existing 'I'.

hum keeray kiram satguru sarnaaee.


----------



## Sardara123

Ji AmabrDhara Ji,

Well Said.

Guru Ji says:

English Translation:
One Universal Creator God. Truth Is The Name. Creative Being Personified. No Fear. No Hatred. Image Of The Undying. Beyond Birth. Self-Existent. By Guru's Grace:
Raag Bilaaval, First Mehl, Chau-Padas, First House:
You are the Emperor, and I call You a chief - how does this add to Your greatness?
As You permit me, I praise You, O Lord and Master; I am ignorant, and I cannot chant Your Praises. ||1||
Please bless me with such understanding, that I may sing Your Glorious Praises.
May I dwell in Truth, according to Your Will. ||1||Pause||
Whatever has happened, has all come from You. You are All-knowing.
Your limits cannot be known, O my Lord and Master; I am blind - what wisdom do I have? ||2||
What should I say? While talking, I talk of seeing, but I cannot describe the indescribable.
As it pleases Your Will, I speak; it is just the tiniest bit of Your greatness. ||3||
Among so many dogs, I am an outcast; I bark for my body's belly.
Without devotional worship, O Nanak, even so, still, my Master's Name does not leave me. ||4||1||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Guru Shabad:

<> siq nwmu krqw purKu inrBau inrvYru Akwl mUriq AjUnI sYBM gur pRswid ]
rwgu iblwvlu mhlw 1 caupdy Gru 1 ]
qU sulqwnu khw hau mIAw qyrI kvn vfweI ]
jo qU dyih su khw suAwmI mY mUrK khxu n jweI ]1]
qyry gux gwvw dyih buJweI ]
jYsy sc mih rhau rjweI ]1] rhwau ]
jo ikCu hoAw sBu ikCu quJ qy qyrI sB AsnweI ]
qyrw AMqu n jwxw myry swihb mY AMDuly ikAw cqurweI ]2]
ikAw hau kQI kQy kiQ dyKw mY AkQu n kQnw jweI ]
jo quDu BwvY soeI AwKw iqlu qyrI vifAweI ]3]
eyqy kUkr hau bygwnw Baukw iesu qn qweI ]
Bgiq hIxu nwnku jy hoiegw qw KsmY nwau n jweI ]4]1]


----------



## spnadmin

To discredit anyone, one has to have the ability to take credit away from the other/Other.  Here was Guru Arjan Dev said on Ang 375

* ਹਰਿ ਮੇਰੀ ਪੂੰਜੀ ਮੇਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਵੇਸਾਹੁ ॥
 har maeree poonjee maeraa har vaesaahu ||
The Lord is my capital; the Lord is my credit.*

He is saying his has no credit of his own. Then Guru Arjan Dev ji says on Ang 811, 

* ਜਗਤ ਉਧਾਰਨ ਸਾਧ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਲਾਗਹੁ ਪਾਲ ॥*
* jagath oudhhaaran saadhh prabh thinh laagahu paal ||*
* God's Holy people are the saviors of the world; I grab hold of the hem of their robes.*

* ਮੋ ਕਉ ਦੀਜੈ ਦਾਨੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸੰਤਨ ਪਗ ਰਾਲ ॥੨॥*
* mo ko dheejai dhaan prabh santhan pag raal ||2||*
* Bless me, O God, with the gift of the dust of the feet of the Saints. ||2||*

* ਉਕਤਿ ਸਿਆਨਪ ਕਛੁ ਨਹੀ ਨਾਹੀ ਕਛੁ ਘਾਲ ॥*
* oukath siaanap kashh nehee naahee kashh ghaal ||*
* I have no skill or wisdom at all, nor any work to my credit.*

*ਭ੍ਰਮ ਭੈ ਰਾਖਹੁ ਮੋਹ ਤੇ ਕਾਟਹੁ ਜਮ ਜਾਲ ॥੩॥*
* bhram bhai raakhahu moh thae kaattahu jam jaal ||3||*
* Please, protect me from doubt, fear and emotional attachment, and cut away the noose of Death from my neck. ||3||*

* ਬਿਨਉ ਕਰਉ ਕਰੁਣਾਪਤੇ ਪਿਤਾ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲ ॥*
* bino karo karunaapathae pithaa prathipaal ||*
* I beg of You, O Lord of Mercy, O my Father, please cherish me!*

*ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵਉ ਤੇਰੇ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਸੁਖ ਸਾਲ ॥੪॥੧੧॥੪੧॥*
* gun gaavo thaerae saadhhasang naanak sukh saal ||4||11||41||*
* I sing Your Glorious Praises, in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy, O Lord, Home of peace. ||4||11||41||

*​ Guru Arjan ji says that he deserves no credit for anything that he has. Not from wisdom, not from work.  All the credit belongs to God and the sad(h)thsangat. Then Guru Arjan Dev says on Ang 1330*

ਸੇ ਧਨਵੰਤ ਸੇਈ ਸਚੁ ਸਾਹਾ ॥
 sae dhhanavanth saeee sach saahaa ||
They are wealthy, and they are the true merchants,

ਹਰਿ ਕੀ ਦਰਗਹ ਨਾਮੁ ਵਿਸਾਹਾ ॥੧॥
 har kee dharageh naam visaahaa ||1||
 who have the credit of the Naam in the Court of the Lord. ||1||

ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਹੁ ਮਨ ਮੀਤ ॥
 har har naam japahu man meeth ||
So chant the Name of the Lord, Har, Har, in your mind, my friends.* ​
All the true wealth comes to those who have the credit of the Naam. We are completely dependent on Him for our credit. So that is why it seems strange that Guru Arjan would say that he was in a position to discredit God. Or he could/would hold himself back from doing so. Guru has all the credit. No one can take it away.


----------



## Astroboy

Pyramid Ji,

It would be good if you could volunteer to search for the actual verse in SGGS. This is almost like playing antakshri - a challenge - a contrast to being fed, spoon fed, still feeding ? 

Nobody is the judge but He Himself. 

Discredit to Him can mean falling short of doing enough justice - which is a fact. If an akaal purukh da roop incarnates as a human being, he is subject to the limitations of his physical body, the brain makes him only human so that he can teach other humans how to do their best. But if ever the word discredit is used, it is obvious that a human form - with all its abilities and limitations - cannot do justice, even in praises - of Akaal Purukh. 

Your view point is not wrong and neither is mine. If we care to see the whole picture and not pick out only a portion - this is not easy, like reading the whole thread from the beginning to the end - the whole picture starts to unfold before us. Mind barking is reduced. This is not targeted at you, Pyramid Ji but all readers. Right now my mind is barking, lol.

But Guru Gobind Singh Ji said, "treat the whole of mankind as one." - This should be easy to find from Dasam Granth.


----------



## spnadmin

He Himself assigns the tasks, quiets the mind, blesses us with light.  He overflows with love and is our companion and helper. He pervades everywhere and bids us to live in His eternal city. ​
ਜੋਤਿ ਦਾਤਿ ਜੇਤੀ ਸਭ ਤੇਰੀ ਤੂ ਕਰਤਾ ਸਭ ਠਾਈ ਹੇ ॥੪॥ 
 joth dhaath jaethee sabh thaeree thoo karathaa sabh thaaee hae ||4||
 The blessings of light all come from You; You are the Creator Lord, pervading everywhere. ||4||

 
 ਤੁਝ ਹੀ ਕੀਆ ਜੰਮਣ ਮਰਣਾ ॥ 
 thujh hee keeaa janman maranaa ||
 You have created birth and death.


 ਗੁਰ ਤੇ ਸਮਝ ਪੜੀ ਕਿਆ ਡਰਣਾ ॥ 
 gur thae samajh parree kiaa ddaranaa ||
 Why should anyone fear, if they come to understand through the Guru?

 
 ਤੂ ਦਇਆਲੁ ਦਇਆ ਕਰਿ ਦੇਖਹਿ ਦੁਖੁ ਦਰਦੁ ਸਰੀਰਹੁ ਜਾਈ ਹੇ ॥੫॥ 
 thoo dhaeiaal dhaeiaa kar dhaekhehi dhukh dharadh sareerahu jaaee hae ||5||
 When You, O Merciful Lord, look with Your kindness, then pain and suffering leave the body. ||5||

 
 ਨਿਜ ਘਰਿ ਬੈਸਿ ਰਹੇ ਭਉ ਖਾਇਆ ॥ 
 nij ghar bais rehae bho khaaeiaa ||
* One who sits in the home of his own self, eats his own fears.*

 
 ਧਾਵਤ ਰਾਖੇ ਠਾਕਿ ਰਹਾਇਆ ॥ 
 dhhaavath raakhae thaak rehaaeiaa ||
 He quiets and holds his wandering mind still.

 
 ਕਮਲ ਬਿਗਾਸ ਹਰੇ ਸਰ ਸੁਭਰ ਆਤਮ ਰਾਮੁ ਸਖਾਈ ਹੇ ॥੬॥ 
 kamal bigaas harae sar subhar aatham raam sakhaaee hae ||6||
 His heart-lotus blossoms forth in the overflowing green pool, and the Lord of his soul becomes his companion and helper. ||6||

 
 ਮਰਣੁ ਲਿਖਾਇ ਮੰਡਲ ਮਹਿ ਆਏ ॥ 
 maran likhaae manddal mehi aaeae ||
 With their death already ordained, mortals come into this world.

 
ਕਿਉ ਰਹੀਐ ਚਲਣਾ ਪਰਥਾਏ ॥ 
 kio reheeai chalanaa parathhaaeae ||
 How can they remain here? They have to go to the world beyond.

 
 ਸਚਾ ਅਮਰੁ ਸਚੇ ਅਮਰਾ ਪੁਰਿ ਸੋ ਸਚੁ ਮਿਲੈ ਵਡਾਈ ਹੇ ॥੭॥ 
 sachaa amar sachae amaraa pur so sach milai vaddaaee hae ||7||
 True is the Lord's Command; the true ones dwell in the eternal city. The True Lord blesses them with glorious greatness. ||7||

 
 ਆਪਿ ਉਪਾਇਆ ਜਗਤੁ ਸਬਾਇਆ ॥ 
 aap oupaaeiaa jagath sabaaeiaa ||
 He Himself created the whole world.


 ਜਿਨਿ ਸਿਰਿਆ ਤਿਨਿ ਧੰਧੈ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
 jin siriaa thin dhhandhhai laaeiaa ||
 The One who made it, assigns the tasks to it.


Guru Naanak Dev
Ang 1022​


----------



## spnadmin

This shabad, which is by Guru Naanak Dev, brings together some fundamental concepts of Sikhism. O Baba! -- even a holy man is told that God is near.  We are asked to consider that He is the light and the life of everyone, of all creation. And He has written our destiny on each and every forehead. No god, no holy person, no sage fares any differently. Neither does the self-mortifying beggar or penitent. All are subject to his hukam , and all are given the same message: Without selfless service to God, no good will come of either greatness or suffering. This God is the God of the hopeless, the creatures who have been abandoned by the holy and the powerful. Burnt offerings and  chanting are worthless. The weak, the lowly and the dishonored are dear to Him. Only though His teachings, can the "jewel of His spiritual wisdom" be grasped. So we must become lowly so that When He dwells in the mind, His jewel will be within reach. "By giving one's head (the self), body and mind are set free. ​*
ਬਾਬਾ ਸਾਚਾ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਦੂਰਿ ਨ ਦੇਖੁ ॥ 
baabaa saachaa saahib dhoor n dhaekh ||
 O Baba, do not see your True Lord and Master as being far away.

 ਸਰਬ ਜੋਤਿ ਜਗਜੀਵਨਾ ਸਿਰਿ ਸਿਰਿ ਸਾਚਾ ਲੇਖੁ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
sarab joth jagajeevanaa sir sir saachaa laekh ||1|| rehaao ||
He is the Light of all, the Life of the world; The True Lord writes His Inscription on each and every head. ||1||Pause||



ਬਿਸਨੁ ਰਿਖੀ ਮੁਨੀ ਸੰਕਰੁ ਇੰਦੁ ਤਪੈ ਭੇਖਾਰੀ ॥ 
brehamaa bisan rikhee munee sankar eindh thapai bhaekhaaree ||
 Brahma and Vishnu, the Rishis and the silent sages, Shiva and Indra, penitents and beggars


 ਮਾਨੈ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਸੋਹੈ ਦਰਿ ਸਾਚੈ ਆਕੀ ਮਰਹਿ ਅਫਾਰੀ ॥ 
maanai hukam sohai dhar saachai aakee marehi afaaree ||
 - whoever obeys the Hukam of the Lord's Command, looks beautiful in the Court of the True Lord, while the stubborn rebels die.

 ਜੰਗਮ ਜੋਧ ਜਤੀ ਸੰਨਿਆਸੀ ਗੁਰਿ ਪੂਰੈ ਵੀਚਾਰੀ ॥ 
jangam jodhh jathee sanniaasee gur poorai veechaaree ||
 The wandering beggars, warriors, celibates and Sannyaasee hermits - through the Perfect Guru, consider this:


 ਬਿਨੁ ਸੇਵਾ ਫਲੁ ਕਬਹੁ ਨ ਪਾਵਸਿ ਸੇਵਾ ਕਰਣੀ ਸਾਰੀ ॥੨॥ 
bin saevaa fal kabahu n paavas saevaa karanee saaree ||2||
 without selfless service, no one ever receives the fruits of their rewards. Serving the Lord is the most excellent action. ||2||


 ਨਿਧਨਿਆ ਧਨੁ ਨਿਗੁਰਿਆ ਗੁਰੁ ਨਿੰਮਾਣਿਆ ਤੂ ਮਾਣੁ ॥ 
nidhhaniaa dhhan niguriaa gur ninmaaniaa thoo maan ||
 You are the wealth of the poor, the Guru of the guru-less, the honor of the dishonored.


 ਅੰਧੁਲੈ ਮਾਣਕੁ ਗੁਰੁ ਪਕੜਿਆ ਨਿਤਾਣਿਆ ਤੂ ਤਾਣੁ ॥ 
andhhulai maanak gur pakarriaa nithaaniaa thoo thaan ||
 I am blind; I have grasped hold of the jewel, the Guru. You are the strength of the weak.

 ਹੋਮ ਜਪਾ ਨਹੀ ਜਾਣਿਆ ਗੁਰਮਤੀ ਸਾਚੁ ਪਛਾਣੁ ॥ 
hom japaa nehee jaaniaa guramathee saach pashhaan ||
He is not known through burnt offerings and ritual chanting; the True Lord is known through the Guru's Teachings.


 ਨਾਮ ਬਿਨਾ ਨਾਹੀ ਦਰਿ ਢੋਈ ਝੂਠਾ ਆਵਣ ਜਾਣੁ ॥੩॥ 
naam binaa naahee dhar dtoee jhoothaa aavan jaan ||3||
 Without the Naam, the Name of the Lord, no one finds shelter in the Court of the Lord; the false come and go in reincarnation. ||3||


 ਸਾਚਾ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਲਾਹੀਐ ਸਾਚੇ ਤੇ ਤ੍ਰਿਪਤਿ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
saachaa naam salaaheeai saachae thae thripath hoe ||
 So praise the True Name, and through the True Name, you will find satisfaction.

 ਗਿਆਨ ਰਤਨਿ ਮਨੁ ਮਾਜੀਐ ਬਹੁੜਿ ਨ ਮੈਲਾ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
giaan rathan man maajeeai bahurr n mailaa hoe ||
 When the mind is cleaned with the jewel of spiritual wisdom, it does not become dirty again.


 ਜਬ ਲਗੁ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਮਨਿ ਵਸੈ ਤਬ ਲਗੁ ਬਿਘਨੁ ਨ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
jab lag saahib man vasai thab lag bighan n hoe ||
 As long as the Lord and Master dwells in the mind, no obstacles are encountered.


 ਨਾਨਕ ਸਿਰੁ ਦੇ ਛੁਟੀਐ ਮਨਿ ਤਨਿ ਸਾਚਾ ਸੋਇ ॥੪॥੧੦॥ 
naanak sir dhae shhutteeai man than saachaa soe ||4||10||
 O Nanak, giving one's head, one is emancipated, and the mind and body become true. ||4||10||
*
Ang 992​


----------



## spnadmin

This shabad is very clear. No faulty explanation is needed. 

* ਰਾਖਨਹਾਰ ਰਖਿ ਲੇਇ ਨਿਦਾਨ ॥
 raakhanehaar rakh laee nidhaan ||
 He shall save me in the end.


 ਆਵਣ ਜਾਣ ਰਖੇ ਕਰਿ ਕਰਮ ॥੨॥
 aavan jaan rakhae kar karam ||2||
 He has mercifully saved me from coming and going in reincarnation. ||2||**


ਪੇਖੈ ਬੋਲੈ ਸੁਣੈ ਸਭੁ ਆਪਿ ॥
         paekhai bolai sunai sabh aap ||
               He Himself beholds, speaks and hears all.

        ਸੋ ਸੁਖਦਾਤਾ ਜਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਾਵੈ ॥
         so sukhadhaathaa j naam japaavai ||
               He alone is the Giver of peace, who inspires us to chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord.

*
*         ਜਿਸੁ ਹੋਇ ਦਇਆਲੁ ਤਿਸੁ ਆਪਿ ਮਿਲਾਵੈ ॥
         jis hoe dhaeiaal this aap milaavai ||
               He unites with Himself those unto whom He has shown His Mercy.


        ਜੀਅ ਜੰਤ ਸਗਲੇ ਪ੍ਰਤਿਪਾਲ ॥
         jeea janth sagalae prathipaal ||
               He cherishes and nurtures all beings and creatures.

        ਅਗਮ ਅਗੋਚਰ ਸਦਾ ਬੇਅੰਤਾ ॥
         agam agochar sadhaa baeanthaa ||
He is Inaccessible, Incomprehensible, Eternal and Infinite.
*He has mercifully saved me from coming and going in reincarnation. ||2|| .........With his grace, with his mercy. 

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 183​


----------



## Pyramid

namjap said:


> Pyramid Ji,
> 
> It would be good if you could volunteer to search for the actual verse in SGGS. This is almost like playing antakshri - a challenge - a contrast to being fed, spoon fed, still feeding ?
> 
> Nobody is the judge but He Himself.
> 
> Discredit to Him can mean falling short of doing enough justice - which is a fact. If an akaal purukh da roop incarnates as a human being, he is subject to the limitations of his physical body, the brain makes him only human so that he can teach other humans how to do their best. But if ever the word discredit is used, it is obvious that a human form - with all its abilities and limitations - cannot do justice, even in praises - of Akaal Purukh.
> 
> Your view point is not wrong and neither is mine. If we care to see the whole picture and not pick out only a portion - this is not easy, like reading the whole thread from the beginning to the end - the whole picture starts to unfold before us. Mind barking is reduced. This is not targeted at you, Pyramid Ji but all readers. Right now my mind is barking, lol.
> 
> But Guru Gobind Singh Ji said, "treat the whole of mankind as one." - This should be easy to find from Dasam Granth.


 

namjap Ji,

Thanks a lot for confirming that your post about discrediting God is not Gurmat at all.

Thankyou thankyou thankyou. I just finished Paath of entire Guru Granth Ji and couldn't remember Guru Ji telling me such a thing, that was the reason, I asked you. I thought I might have not been listening to Guru Ji carefully, so I asked you for confirmation. 
So it means I was listening to Guru Ji. Thanks Guru Ji. Tusi menu bhulanhaar nu bacha lya.

Thankyou namjap ji, once again.

I guess I was not expecting an interfaith dialogue under Gurmat Section. Sorry namjap ji for the trouble.

Tuhada Das
Yograj


----------



## Pyramid

*'O Nanak, giving one's head, one is emancipated, and the mind and body become true.'*

*Only a few can even think of having a thought of giving their heads. Guru Ji is calling us- Sir dhar tali galee meri aaoo. *

*Tuhada Das*
*Yograj*


----------



## spnadmin

Pyramid ji

I am working on it, but progress is slow.  Five :}8-: 's always get in the way. Thanks for your post.


----------



## spnadmin

Where he is....*

ਅਗਮ ਅਗੋਚਰੁ ਰਹਿਆ ਅਭ ਅੰਤ ॥ *
* agam agochar rehiaa abh anth ||*
* The Inaccessible and Unfathomable Lord God dwells in the heart.*


* ਪਾਰੁ ਨ ਪਾਵੈ ਕੋ ਧਰਨੀਧਰ ਮੰਤ ॥੩॥ *
* paar n paavai ko dhharaneedhhar manth ||3||*
* No one can find the limits or the secrets of the Lord of the World. ||3||*


* ਕਦਲੀ ਪੁਹਪ ਧੂਪ ਪਰਗਾਸ ॥ *
* kadhalee puhap dhhoop paragaas ||*
* The Lord shines forth in the plantain flower and the sunshine.*

* ਰਜ ਪੰਕਜ ਮਹਿ ਲੀਓ ਨਿਵਾਸ ॥ *
* raj pankaj mehi leeou nivaas ||*
* He dwells in the pollen of the lotus flower.*


* ਦੁਆਦਸ ਦਲ ਅਭ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਮੰਤ ॥ *
* dhuaadhas dhal abh anthar manth ||*
* The Lord's secret is within the twelve petals of the heart-lotus.*


* ਜਹ ਪਉੜੇ ਸ੍ਰੀ ਕਮਲਾ ਕੰਤ ॥੪॥ *
* jeh pourrae sree kamalaa kanth ||4||*
* The Supreme Lord, the Lord of Lakshmi dwells there. ||4||*


* ਅਰਧ ਉਰਧ ਮੁਖਿ ਲਾਗੋ ਕਾਸੁ ॥ *
* aradhh ouradhh mukh laago kaas ||*
* He is like the sky, stretching across the lower, upper and middle realms.*


* ਸੁੰਨ ਮੰਡਲ ਮਹਿ ਕਰਿ ਪਰਗਾਸੁ ॥ *
* sunn manddal mehi kar paragaas ||*
* In the profoundly silent celestial realm, He radiates forth.*


* ਊਹਾਂ ਸੂਰਜ ਨਾਹੀ ਚੰਦ ॥ *
* oohaan sooraj naahee chandh ||*
* Neither the sun nor the moon are there,*


* ਆਦਿ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਕਰੈ ਅਨੰਦ ॥੫॥ *
* aadh niranjan karai anandh ||5||*
* but the Primal Immaculate Lord celebrates there. ||5||*


* ਸੋ ਬ੍ਰਹਮੰਡਿ ਪਿੰਡਿ ਸੋ ਜਾਨੁ ॥ *
* so brehamandd pindd so jaan ||*
* Know that He is in the universe, and in the body as well.*


* ਮਾਨ ਸਰੋਵਰਿ ਕਰਿ ਇਸਨਾਨੁ ॥ *
* maan sarovar kar eisanaan ||*
* Take your cleansing bath in the Mansarovar Lake.*


* ਸੋਹੰ ਸੋ ਜਾ ਕਉ ਹੈ ਜਾਪ ॥ *
* sohan so jaa ko hai jaap ||*
* Chant ""Sohang"" - ""He is me.""

*Sant Kabir
Ang 1162​


----------



## Astroboy

Pyramid said:


> namjap Ji,
> 
> I guess I was not expecting an interfaith dialogue under Gurmat Section. Sorry namjap ji for the trouble.


 
I didn't know speaking one's heart was taboo in Gurmat section. Maybe taboo is to harsh a word - offending ?

If we closely examine the lives of our Guru's - Bhai Kaniya's Story - it's not difficult to understand the intention of Bhai Khaniya - eventhough his actions offended many devoted sikhs.


----------



## spnadmin

What he is doing...*

ਛਿਨ ਮਹਿ ਰਾਉ ਰੰਕ ਕਉ ਕਰਈ ਰਾਉ ਰੰਕ ਕਰਿ ਡਾਰੇ ॥ 
 shhin mehi rao rank ko karee rao rank kar ddarae ||
In an instant, He changes the beggar into a king, and the king into a beggar.


 ਰੀਤੇ ਭਰੇ ਭਰੇ ਸਖਨਾਵੈ ਯਹ ਤਾ ਕੋ ਬਿਵਹਾਰੇ ॥੧॥ 
 reethae bharae bharae sakhanavai yeh tha ko biveharae ||1||
He fills what is empty, and empties what is full - such are His ways. ||1||


 ਅਪਨੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਆਪਿ ਪਸਾਰੀ ਆਪਹਿ ਦੇਖਨਹਾਰਾ ॥ 
 apanee maeia ap pasaree apehi dhaekhanehara ||
He Himself spread out the expanse of His Maya, and He Himself beholds it.


 ਨਾਨਾ ਰੂਪੁ ਧਰੇ ਬਹੁ ਰੰਗੀ ਸਭ ਤੇ ਰਹੈ ਨਿਆਰਾ ॥੨॥ 
 nana roop dhharae bahu rangee sabh thae rehai niara ||2||
 He assumes so many forms, and plays so many games, and yet, He remains detached from it all. ||2||


 ਅਗਨਤ ਅਪਾਰੁ ਅਲਖ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਜਿਹ ਸਭ ਜਗੁ ਭਰਮਾਇਓ ॥ 
 aganath apar alakh niranjan jih sabh jag bharamaeiou ||
Incalculable, infinite, incomprehensible and immaculate is He, who has misled the entire world.


 ਸਗਲ ਭਰਮ ਤਜਿ ਨਾਨਕ ਪ੍ਰਾਣੀ ਚਰਨਿ ਤਾਹਿ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇਓ ॥੩॥੧॥੨॥ 
sagal bharam thaj naanak pranee charan thahi chith laeiou ||3||1||2||
Cast off all your doubts; prays Nanak, O mortal, focus your consciousness on His Feet. ||3||1||2||

*Guru Teg Bahadur
Abg 143
Amrit Kirtan Gutka​


----------



## Astroboy

I'm amazed at your progress, Aad Ji,

You pick out those shabads which are normally chosen by Sikhs who have advanced to a subliminal level.


----------



## AmbarDhara

Pyramid said:


> *'O Nanak, giving one's head, one is emancipated, and the mind and body become true.'*
> 
> *Only a few can even think of having a thought of giving their heads. Guru Ji is calling us- Sir dhar tali galee meri aaoo. *
> 
> *Tuhada Das*
> *Yograj*


 
Pyramid Ji, 

You have reminded all of us of our real purpose.

Without giving our head: that is like doing, thinking, obeying: my mind my mind my mind, I am I am I am, my my my ... mine mine mine..., I think I think I think... he says she says... WE ARE MANMUKHS, the non devoted ones.

When we decide to give our head: that is like doing, following Guru Ji's words, listen to Guru Ji only, It is- ab tu hee mai naahee- Living Guru Ji's Words.

A friend of ours mentioned Bhai kaniyah JI in this thread. When I think of Bhai Kaniyah Ji, it gives me a picture of a man who faced every kind of Vibration but kept himself glued to Guru Ji's Words alone. He is not impressed by any body's reactions or comments. He is offering his seva to the whole humanity, but is not taking anything back( like others mat(intellegence)). His recievers are connected only to Guru Ji's WORDS. AMAZING.


----------



## Astroboy

AmbarDhara said:


> *A friend of ours* mentioned Bhai kaniyah JI in this thread. When I think of Bhai Kaniyah Ji, it gives me a picture of a man who faced every kind of Vibration but kept himself glued to Guru Ji's Words alone. He is not impressed by any body's reactions or comments. He is offering his seva to the whole humanity, but is not taking anything back( like others mat(intellegence)). His recievers are connected only to Guru Ji's WORDS. AMAZING.


 
Thank you for making me your friend.
And if you are really a friend of the True Guru 
then you may be able to convert an iron bit to a gold bit.

Waheguru, waheguru, waheguru, waheguru, waheguru.


----------



## Sardara123

AmbarDhara said:
			
		

> When I think of Bhai Kaniyah Ji, it gives me a picture of a man who faced every kind of Vibration but kept himself glued to Guru Ji's Words alone. He is not impressed by any body's reactions or comments. He is offering his seva to the whole humanity, but is not taking anything back( like others mat(intellegence)). His recievers are connected only to Guru Ji's WORDS. AMAZING.




You reminded me of the following Shabad:


English Translation (source: SikhiToTheMax):
Dhanaasaree, Fifth Mehl, Eighth House, Du-Padas:
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:
Remembering, remembering, remembering Him in meditation, I find peace; with each and every breath, I dwell upon Him.
In this world, and in the world beyond, He is with me, as my help and support; wherever I go, He protects me. ||1||
The Guru's Word abides with my soul.
It does not sink in water; thieves cannot steal it, and fire cannot burn it. ||1||Pause||
It is like wealth to the poor, a cane for the blind, and mother's milk for the infant.
In the ocean of the world, I have found the boat of the Lord; the Merciful Lord has bestowed His Mercy upon Nanak. ||2||1||32||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Guru Shabad:
*DnwsrI mhlw 5 Gru 8 dupdy*
*<> siqgur pRswid ]*
*ismrau ismir ismir suK pwvau swis swis smwly ]*
*ieh loik prloik sMig shweI jq kq moih rKvwly ]1]*
*gur kw bcnu bsY jIA nwly ]*
*jil nhI fUbY qskru nhI lyvY Bwih n swkY jwly ]1] rhwau ]*
*inrDn kau Dnu AMDuly kau itk mwq dUDu jYsy bwly ]*
*swgr mih boihQu pwieE hir nwnk krI ik®pw ikrpwly ]2]1]32]*


----------



## Sardara123

*We need to attune our recievers to Guru Shabad- Gurbani- Guru Ji  all the time so that nothing can effect us.*


----------



## spnadmin

I think that is why in my eyes Sikhs carry themselves so well. And someday so will I.


----------



## spnadmin

The bhagats were mostly Hindu poets and accomplished musicians. In the time of the first Sikh Gurus they had a great devotion or bhagati to a single God. They had great reverence for Guru Ram Das whom they honored in hymns as a perfectly and completely realized soul. Many of their hymns are recorded in Sri Guru Granth Sahib because of the unwavering adoration of the bhagats for the jyote of One God. This is from Bhagat Mathura.

 Bhagat Mathura
 Ang  1404

A Sava-yay in Praise of Guru Ram Das
*
ਅਗਮੁ ਅਨੰਤੁ ਅਨਾਦਿ ਆਦਿ ਜਿਸੁ ਕੋਇ ਨ ਜਾਣੈ ॥
 agam ananth anaadh aadh jis koe n jaanai ||
The Lord is Inaccessible, Infinite, Eternal and Primordial; no one knows His beginning.


ਸਿਵ ਬਿਰੰਚਿ ਧਰਿ ਧ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੁ ਨਿਤਹਿ ਜਿਸੁ ਬੇਦੁ ਬਖਾਣੈ ॥
 siv biranch dhhar dhhyaan nithehi jis baedh bakhaanai ||
Shiva and Brahma meditate on Him; the Vedas describe Him again and again.


ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ ਨਿਰਵੈਰੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨਹੀ ਦੂਸਰ ਕੋਈ ॥
 nirankaar niravair avar nehee dhoosar koee ||
The Lord is Formless, beyond hate and vengeance; there is no one else like Him.


ਭੰਜਨ ਗੜ੍ਹਣ ਸਮਥੁ ਤਰਣ ਤਾਰਣ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਸੋਈ ॥
bhanjan garrhan samathh tharan thaaran prabh soee ||
He creates and destroys - He is All-powerful; God is the Boat to carry all across.


ਨਾਨਾ ਪ੍ਰਕਾਰ ਜਿਨਿ ਜਗੁ ਕੀਓ ਜਨੁ ਮਥੁਰਾ ਰਸਨਾ ਰਸੈ ॥
 naanaa prakaar jin jag keeou jan mathhuraa rasanaa rasai ||
He created the world in its various aspects; His humble servant Mat'huraa delights in His Praises.


ਸ੍ਰੀ ਸਤਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਗੁਰ ਰਾਮਦਾਸ ਚਿਤਹ ਬਸੈ ॥੧॥
 sree sath naam karathaa purakh gur raamadhaas chitheh basai ||1||
Sat Naam, the Great and Supreme True Name of God, the Personification of Creativity, dwells in the Consciousness of Guru Raam Daas. ||1||


ਗੁਰੂ ਸਮਰਥੁ ਗਹਿ ਕਰੀਆ ਧ੍ਰੁਵ ਬੁਧਿ ਸੁਮਤਿ ਸਮ੍ਹਾਰਨ ਕਉ ॥
 guroo samarathh gehi kareeaa dhhraav budhh sumath samhaaran ko ||
I have grasped hold of the All-powerful Guru; He has made my mind steady and stable, and embellished me with clear consciousness.


ਫੁਨਿ ਧ੍ਰੰਮ ਧੁਜਾ ਫਹਰੰਤਿ ਸਦਾ ਅਘ ਪੁੰਜ ਤਰੰਗ ਨਿਵਾਰਨ ਕਉ ॥
 fun dhhranm dhhujaa feharanth sadhaa agh punj tharang nivaaran ko ||
And, His Banner of Righteousness waves proudly forever, to defend against the waves of sin.


ਮਥੁਰਾ ਜਨ ਜਾਨਿ ਕਹੀ ਜੀਅ ਸਾਚੁ ਸੁ ਅਉਰ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਬਿਚਾਰਨ ਕਉ ॥
 mathhuraa jan jaan kehee jeea saach s aour kashhoo n bichaaran ko ||
His humble servant Mat'hraa knows this as true, and speaks it from his soul; there is nothing else to consider.


ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਬੋਹਿਥੁ ਬਡੌ ਕਲਿ ਮੈ ਭਵ ਸਾਗਰ ਪਾਰਿ ਉਤਾਰਨ ਕਉ ॥੨॥
 har naam bohithh badda kal mai bhav saagar paar outhaaran ko ||2||
In this Dark Age of Kali Yuga, the Lord's Name is the Great Ship, to carry us all across the terrifying world-ocean, safely to the other side. ||2||


ਸੰਤਤ ਹੀ ਸਤਸੰਗਤਿ ਸੰਗ ਸੁਰੰਗ ਰਤੇ ਜਸੁ ਗਾਵਤ ਹੈ ॥
 santhath hee sathasangath sang surang rathae jas gaavath hai ||
The Saints dwell in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy; imbued with pure celestial love, they sing the Lord's Praises.


ਧ੍ਰਮ ਪੰਥੁ ਧਰਿਓ ਧਰਨੀਧਰ ਆਪਿ ਰਹੇ ਲਿਵ ਧਾਰਿ ਨ ਧਾਵਤ ਹੈ ॥
 dhhram panthh dhhariou dhharaneedhhar aap rehae liv dhhaar n dhhaavath hai ||
The Support of the Earth has established this Path of Dharma; He Himself remains lovingly attuned to the Lord, and does not wander in distraction.


ਮਥੁਰਾ ਭਨਿ ਭਾਗ ਭਲੇ ਉਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਕੇ ਮਨ ਇਛਤ ਹੀ ਫਲ ਪਾਵਤ ਹੈ ॥
 mathhuraa bhan bhaag bhalae ounh kae man eishhath hee fal paavath hai ||
So speaks Mat'huraa: those blessed with good fortune receive the fruits of their minds' desires.



ਰਵਿ ਕੇ ਸੁਤ ਕੋ ਤਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਤ੍ਰਾਸੁ ਕਹਾ ਜੁ ਚਰੰਨ ਗੁਰੂ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਵਤ ਹੈ ॥੩॥
 rav kae suth ko thinh thraas kehaa j charann guroo chith laavath hai ||3||
Those who focus their consciousness on the Guru's Feet, they do not fear the judgement of Dharamraj. ||3||


 ਨਿਰਮਲ ਨਾਮੁ ਸੁਧਾ ਪਰਪੂਰਨ ਸਬਦ ਤਰੰਗ ਪ੍ਰਗਟਿਤ ਦਿਨ ਆਗਰੁ ॥
niramal naam sudhhaa parapooran sabadh tharang pragattith dhin aagar ||
The Immaculate, Sacred Pool of the Guru is overflowing with the waves of the Shabad, radiantly revealed in the early hours before the dawn.


ਗਹਿਰ ਗੰਭੀਰੁ ਅਥਾਹ ਅਤਿ ਬਡ ਸੁਭਰੁ ਸਦਾ ਸਭ ਬਿਧਿ ਰਤਨਾਗਰੁ ॥
 gehir ganbheer athhaah ath badd subhar sadhaa sabh bidhh rathanaagar ||
He is Deep and Profound, Unfathomable and utterly Great, eternally overflowing with all sorts of jewels.*​


----------



## spnadmin

We may not think of things this way, but stubborn mindedness can often not look like what it is. It may actually be a state of honest doubt. But that too is stubborn thinking. Devotional worship is the way out. *

ਤਨ ਮਹਿ ਮਨੂਆ ਮਨ ਮਹਿ ਸਾਚਾ ॥ 
than mehi manooaa man mehi saachaa ||
The mind is in the body, and the True Lord is in the mind.

 ਸੋ ਸਾਚਾ ਮਿਲਿ ਸਾਚੇ ਰਾਚਾ ॥ 
so saachaa mil saachae raachaa ||
Merging into the True Lord, one is absorbed into Truth.

 ਸੇਵਕੁ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕੈ ਲਾਗੈ ਪਾਇ ॥ 
saevak prabh kai laagai paae ||
God's servant bows at His feet.

 ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਪੂਰਾ ਮਿਲੈ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥੩॥ 
sathigur pooraa milai milaae ||3||
Meeting the True Guru, one meets with the Lord. ||3||

 ਆਪਿ ਦਿਖਾਵੈ ਆਪੇ ਦੇਖੈ ॥ 
aap dhikhaavai aapae dhaekhai ||
He Himself watches over us, and He Himself makes us see.

 ਹਠਿ ਨ ਪਤੀਜੈ ਨਾ ਬਹੁ ਭੇਖੈ ॥ 
hath n patheejai naa bahu bhaekhai ||
He is not pleased by stubborn-mindedness, nor by various religious robes.

 ਘੜਿ ਭਾਡੇ ਜਿਨਿ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪਾਇਆ ॥ 
gharr bhaaddae jin anmrith paaeiaa ||
He fashioned the body-vessels, and infused the Ambrosial Nectar into them;

**ਪ੍ਰੇਮ ਭਗਤਿ ਪ੍ਰਭਿ ਮਨੁ ਪਤੀਆਇਆ ॥੪॥ 
**praem bhagath prabh man patheeaaeiaa ||4||
**God's Mind is pleased only by loving devotional worship. ||4||*
*
Guru Naanak
Ang 686
*​


----------



## Sardara123

He is- THE BEST FRIEND EVER.

Guru Ji tells us:

English Translation(source:SikhiToTheMax)
Gauree, Fifth Mehl:
Those who have the Lord as their Friend and Companion
- tell me, what else do they need? ||1||
Those who are in love with the Lord of the Universe
- pain, suffering and doubt run away from them. ||1||Pause||
Those who have enjoyed the flavor of the Lord's sublime essence
are not attracted to any other pleasures. ||2||
Those whose speech is accepted in the Court of the Lord
- what do they care about anything else? ||3||
Those who belong to the One, unto whom all things belong
- O Nanak, they find a lasting peace. ||4||33||102||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(source:GuruGranthDarpan):

ArQ:- (hy BweI!) ijs mnu`K dw ipAwr prmwqmw nwl bx jWdw hY aus dw hryk du`K hryk drd hryk Brm-vihm dUr ho jWdw hY [1[rhwau[
ijs mnu`K dw (ieh XkIn bx jwey ik aus dw) s`jx-pRBU im`qr-pRBU hr QW ivAwpk hY, (hy BweI!) d`s, aus mnu`K ƒ iks SY dI QuV rih jWdI hY? [1[
(hy BweI!) ijs mnu`K ƒ prmwqmw dy nwm dw Awnµd Aw jWdw hY, auh (dunIAw dy) hor hor (pdwrQW dy) suAwdW nwl nhIN cMbVdw [2[
ijs mnu`K dw boilAw hoieAw bol prmwqmw dI hzUrI ivc mMinAw jWdw hY, aus ƒ iksy hor dI muQwjI nhIN rih jWdI [3[
hy nwnk! ijs prmwqmw dw ricAw hoieAw ieh swrw sMswr hY, aus prmwqmw dw syvk jyhVw mnu`K bx jWdw hY aus ƒ sdw Awnµd pRwpq rihMdw hY [4[33[102[
source: PAGE 186 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).

Guru Shabad:
gauVI mhlw 5 ]
jw kw mIqu swjnu hY smIAw ]
iqsu jn kau khu kw kI kmIAw ]1]
jw kI pRIiq goibMd isau lwgI ]
dUKu drdu BRmu qw kw BwgI ]1] rhwau ]
jw kau rsu hir rsu hY AwieE ]
so An rs nwhI lptwieE ]2]
jw kw kihAw drgh clY ]
so iks kau ndir lY AwvY qlY ]3]
jw kw sBu ikCu qw kw hoie ]
nwnk qw kau sdw suKu hoie ]4]33]102]


----------



## spnadmin

This shabad complements the ideas in the one posted previously by Sardara123. It is an interesting part of Gurbani. The first four lines posted below tell us what He is like. He is fearless, He is unattached, He is the inner knower who knows the state of our inner being. These ideas are then followed by lines that help us realize that when we meet Him we too become like Him. When we meet him through the Shabad, we become fearless, we find intuitive balance, we look within our own inner being. We find Him within all. Our mind does not waiver. We are delighted that we have found Him.
*
ਨਿਰਭਉ ਸੋ ਸਿਰਿ ਨਾਹੀ ਲੇਖਾ ॥ 
 nirabho so sir naahee laekhaa ||
He alone is fearless, who has no destiny written on His head.

 ਆਪਿ ਅਲੇਖੁ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਹੈ ਦੇਖਾ ॥ 
 aap alaekh kudharath hai dhaekhaa ||
God Himself is unseen; He reveals Himself through His wondrous creative power.

 ਆਪਿ ਅਤੀਤੁ ਅਜੋਨੀ ਸੰਭਉ ਨਾਨਕ ਗੁਰਮਤਿ ਸੋ ਪਾਇਆ ॥੧੨॥ 
 aap atheeth ajonee sanbho naanak guramath so paaeiaa ||12||
He Himself is unattached, unborn and self-existent. O Nanak, through the Guru's  Teachings, He is found. ||12||

 ਅੰਤਰ ਕੀ ਗਤਿ ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਜਾਣੈ ॥ 
 anthar kee gath sathigur jaanai ||
The True Guru knows the state of one's inner being.

  ਸੋ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦਿ ਪਛਾਣੈ ॥ 
 so nirabho gur sabadh pashhaanai ||
He alone is fearless, who realizes the Word of the Guru's Shabad.


 ਅੰਤਰੁ ਦੇਖਿ ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ ਬੂਝੈ ਅਨਤ ਨ ਮਨੁ ਡੋਲਾਇਆ ॥੧੩॥ 
 anthar dhaekh niranthar boojhai anath n man ddolaaeiaa ||13||
He looks within his own inner being, and realizes the Lord within all; his mind does not waver at all. ||13||


 ਨਿਰਭਉ ਸੋ ਅਭ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਵਸਿਆ ॥ 
 nirabho so abh anthar vasiaa ||
He alone is fearless, within whose being the Lord abides.


 ਅਹਿਨਿਸਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਰਸਿਆ ॥ 
 ahinis naam niranjan rasiaa ||
Day and night, he is delighted with the Immaculate Naam, the Name of the Lord.

 ਨਾਨਕ ਹਰਿ ਜਸੁ ਸੰਗਤਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਹਰਿ ਸਹਜੇ ਸਹਜਿ ਮਿਲਾਇਆ ॥੧੪॥ 
 naanak har jas sangath paaeeai har sehajae sehaj milaaeiaa ||14||
O Nanak, in the Sangat, the Holy Congregation, the Lord's Praise is obtained, and one easily, intuitively meets the Lord. ||14||

Guru Naanak
Ang 1042
*


----------



## pk70

amarsanghera said:


> why do we always use "he"


 

amarsanghera ji

 Your question was answered by Jasleen Kaur ji but it triggered another question. I shall try to answer that if could to your satisfaction.

Gurbani is written in poetic form, in it simile clears stress given on the meaning. Love for Almighty is measured up with committed and undconditional love of a wife towards husband. Take example if that love is true, she stands by him through ups and downs through life. So Waheguru is husband of our souls. third Nanak that is why says that there is only one husband , rest of all are His wives( I do not remember that waak at this time accurately.. Read Satguru Nanak's following waak too

ਮਃ ੧ ॥ ਇਕੋ ਕੰਤੁ ਸਬਾਈਆ ਜਿਤੀ ਦਰਿ ਖੜੀਆਹ ॥ ਨਾਨਕ ਕੰਤੈ ਰਤੀਆ ਪੁਛਹਿ ਬਾਤੜੀਆਹ ॥੨॥ {ਪੰਨਾ 790
 There is only one husband and  all souls are seeking Him. Who are being involved with Him ask each other about Him. )Here the picture is made clear how people being in love with Waheguru love to talk and discuss about Him.
In Gurbani otherwise there is no gender of Waheguru is accepted. Read on

ਤੁਮ ਮਾਤ ਪਿਤਾ ਹਮ ਬਾਰਿਕ ਤੇਰੇ ॥ ਤੁਮਰੀ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾ ਮਹਿ ਸੂਖ ਘਨੇਰੇ ॥  (268)
( He Waheguru,We are your children and you are our Mother and Father, endless happiness lies in your grace)
Almighty,s infinite power is displayed by using mascular pronouns or verbs otherwise it is clear from Sikh mool mantra that He doesnt take birth and obiviously He is beyond gender.

Har bisrat sda khuari-M-5

pl70


----------



## spnadmin

Hie is the Great Giver. Why? Maya the snake holds us in her coils, says Guruji. We are trapped to the point of losing the breath of life. We are attached, but to what? We are attached to an ocean of poisonous emotions, a wind that shakes us. We are attracted to what we see and hear, but in the end we die, we burn up like a moth in the flame -- sometimes lost and depressed. Or maybe we die before our physical death because we are lost and depressed. He in His mercy tears away our illusions. We find something that helps us to remain stable, something that endures and that is within ourselves. ​
ੴ ਸਤਿਗੁਰ ਪ੍ਰਸਾਦਿ ॥ 
ik oankaar sathigur prasaadh ||
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

 ਨਦਰੀ ਆਵੈ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਿਉ ਮੋਹੁ ॥ 
nadharee aavai this sio mohu ||
 He is attached to what he sees.

  ਕਿਉ ਮਿਲੀਐ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਤੋਹਿ ॥ 
kio mileeai prabh abinaasee thohi ||
How can I meet You, O Imperishable God?

ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਮੋਹਿ ਮਾਰਗਿ ਪਾਵਹੁ ॥ 
kar kirapaa mohi maarag paavahu ||
Have Mercy upon me, and place me upon the Path;

 ਸਾਧਸੰਗਤਿ ਕੈ ਅੰਚਲਿ ਲਾਵਹੁ ॥੧॥ 
saadhhasangath kai anchal laavahu ||1||
let me be attached to the hem of the robe of the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy. ||1||

  ਕਿਉ ਤਰੀਐ ਬਿਖਿਆ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ॥ 
kio thareeai bikhiaa sansaar ||
How can I cross over the poisonous world-ocean?
 ਸਤਿਗੁਰੁ ਬੋਹਿਥੁ ਪਾਵੈ ਪਾਰਿ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
sathigur bohithh paavai paar ||1|| rehaao ||
The True Guru is the boat to carry us across. ||1||Pause||
ਪਵਨ ਝੁਲਾਰੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇਇ ॥  
pavan jhulaarae maaeiaa dhaee ||
The wind of Maya blows and shakes us,

 ਹਰਿ ਕੇ ਭਗਤ ਸਦਾ ਥਿਰੁ ਸੇਇ ॥ 
har kae bhagath sadhaa thhir saee ||
but the Lord's devotees remain ever-stable.

 ਹਰਖ ਸੋਗ ਤੇ ਰਹਹਿ ਨਿਰਾਰਾ ॥ 
harakh sog thae rehehi niraaraa ||
They remain unaffected by pleasure and pain.

 ਸਿਰ ਊਪਰਿ ਆਪਿ ਗੁਰੂ ਰਖਵਾਰਾ ॥੨॥ 
sir oopar aap guroo rakhavaaraa ||2||
The Guru Himself is the Savior above their heads. ||2||

ਪਾਇਆ ਵੇੜੁ ਮਾਇਆ ਸਰਬ ਭੁਇਅੰਗਾ ॥ 
paaeiaa vaerr maaeiaa sarab bhueiangaa ||
Maya, the snake, holds all in her coils.

 ਹਉਮੈ ਪਚੇ ਦੀਪਕ ਦੇਖਿ ਪਤੰਗਾ ॥ 
houmai pachae dheepak dhaekh pathangaa ||
They burn to death in egotism, like the moth lured by seeing the flame.

ਸਗਲ ਸੀਗਾਰ ਕਰੇ ਨਹੀ ਪਾਵੈ ॥ 
sagal seegaar karae nehee paavai ||
They make all sorts of decorations, but they do not find the Lord.

 ਜਾ ਹੋਇ ਕ੍ਰਿਪਾਲੁ ਤਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਮਿਲਾਵੈ ॥੩॥ 
jaa hoe kirapaal thaa guroo milaavai ||3||
When the Guru becomes Merciful, He leads them to meet the Lord. ||3||


Guru Arjan Dev
Ag 801
​


----------



## spnadmin

Guru Naanak in SriRaag speaks of the reality of the Name of this One God.

* ਪਉੜੀ ॥ *​* pourree ||
Pauree:


 ਨਾਇ ਮੰਨਿਐ ਸੁਖੁ ਊਪਜੈ ਨਾਮੇ ਗਤਿ ਹੋਈ ॥ 
naae manniai sukh oopajai naamae gath hoee ||
With faith in the Name, peace wells up; the Name brings emancipation.

ਨਾਇ ਮੰਨਿਐ ਪਤਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਹਰਿ ਸੋਈ ॥ 
naae manniai path paaeeai hiradhai har soee ||
With faith in the Name, honor is obtained. The Lord is enshrined in the heart.

 ਨਾਇ ਮੰਨਿਐ ਭਵਜਲੁ ਲੰਘੀਐ ਫਿਰਿ ਬਿਘਨੁ ਨ ਹੋਈ ॥ 
naae manniai bhavajal langheeai fir bighan n hoee ||
With faith in the Name, one crosses over the terrifying world-ocean, and no obstructions are ever again encountered.

 ਨਾਇ ਮੰਨਿਐ ਪੰਥੁ ਪਰਗਟਾ ਨਾਮੇ ਸਭ ਲੋਈ ॥ 
naae manniai panthh paragattaa naamae sabh loee ||
With faith in the Name, the Path is revealed; through the Name, one is totally enlightened.

ਨਾਨਕ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਮਿਲਿਐ ਨਾਉ ਮੰਨੀਐ ਜਿਨ ਦੇਵੈ ਸੋਈ ॥੯॥ 
naanak sathigur miliai naao manneeai jin dhaevai soee ||9||
O Nanak, meeting with the True Guru, one comes to have faith in the Name; he alone has faith, who is blessed with it. ||9||

  ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੧ ॥ 
salok ma 1 ||
Shalok, First Mehl:

   ਪੁਰੀਆ ਖੰਡਾ ਸਿਰਿ ਕਰੇ ਇਕ ਪੈਰਿ ਧਿਆਏ ॥ 
pureeaa khanddaa sir karae eik pair dhhiaaeae ||
The mortal walks on his head through the worlds and realms; he meditates, balaced on one foot.

 ਪਉਣੁ ਮਾਰਿ ਮਨਿ ਜਪੁ ਕਰੇ ਸਿਰੁ ਮੁੰਡੀ ਤਲੈ ਦੇਇ ॥ 
poun maar man jap karae sir munddee thalai dhaee ||
Controlling the wind of the breath, he meditates within his mind, tucking his chin down into his chest.

 ਕਿਸੁ ਉਪਰਿ ਓਹੁ ਟਿਕ ਟਿਕੈ ਕਿਸ ਨੋ ਜੋਰੁ ਕਰੇਇ ॥ 
kis oupar ouhu ttik ttikai kis no jor karaee ||
What does he lean on? Where does he get his power?

  ਕਿਸ ਨੋ ਕਹੀਐ ਨਾਨਕਾ ਕਿਸ ਨੋ ਕਰਤਾ ਦੇਇ ॥ 
kis no keheeai naanakaa kis no karathaa dhaee ||
What can be said, O Nanak? Who is blessed by the Creator?

 ਹੁਕਮਿ ਰਹਾਏ ਆਪਣੈ ਮੂਰਖੁ ਆਪੁ ਗਣੇਇ ॥੧॥ 
hukam rehaaeae aapanai moorakh aap ganaee ||1||
God keeps all under His Command, but the fool shows off himself. ||1||

  ਮਃ ੧ ॥ 
ma 1 ||
First Mehl:

   ਹੈ ਹੈ ਆਖਾਂ ਕੋਟਿ ਕੋਟਿ ਕੋਟੀ ਹੂ ਕੋਟਿ ਕੋਟਿ ॥ 
hai hai aakhaan kott kott kottee hoo kott kott ||
He is, He is - I say it millions upon millions, millions upon millions of times.

  ਆਖੂੰ ਆਖਾਂ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਕਹਣਿ ਨ ਆਵੈ ਤੋਟਿ ॥ 
aakhoon aakhaan sadhaa sadhaa kehan n aavai thott ||
With my mouth I say it, forever and ever; there is no end to this speech.


  ਨਾ ਹਉ ਥਕਾਂ ਨ ਠਾਕੀਆ ਏਵਡ ਰਖਹਿ ਜੋਤਿ ॥ 
naa ho thhakaan n thaakeeaa eaevadd rakhehi joth ||
I do not get tired, and I will not be stopped; this is how great my determination is.


 ਨਾਨਕ ਚਸਿਅਹੁ ਚੁਖ ਬਿੰਦ ਉਪਰਿ ਆਖਣੁ ਦੋਸੁ ॥੨॥ 
naanak chasiahu chukh bindh oupar aakhan dhos ||2||
O Nanak, this is tiny and insignificant. To say that it is more, is wrong. ||2||* 

We obtain honor through His Nam. He helps us across the terrors of life. He gives us support and is the source of our breath. We can focus on our breath and meditate by balancing ourselves on one foot like a crane. But we are fools if we do not realize how insignificant we are and how great He Is. Naanak says he will not be stopped. He will never get tired. He is determined to proclaim He is He is. ​


----------



## spnadmin

In this raag, Guruji tells us that the One who has many forms, and is also formless, is transcendent but is close enough to be the Inner-knower.  We are under His protection. He is our master and companion. He destroys all the demons that haunt us. We have nothing to fear. He has everything under control.* :star:*​* 
ਮਾਰੂ ਮਹਲਾ ੫ ॥ *
* maaroo mehalaa 5 ||*
* Maaroo, Fifth Mehl:*


* ਅਚੁਤ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮ ਪਰਮੇਸੁਰ ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ ॥ *
* achuth paarabreham paramaesur antharajaamee ||*
* The Supreme Lord God is imperishable, the Transcendent Lord, the Inner-knower, the Searcher of hearts.*

*ਮਧੁਸੂਦਨ ਦਾਮੋਦਰ ਸੁਆਮੀ ॥ *
* madhhusoodhan dhaamodhar suaamee ||*
* He is the Slayer of demons, our Supreme Lord and Master.*

*ਰਿਖੀਕੇਸ ਗੋਵਰਧਨ ਧਾਰੀ ਮੁਰਲੀ ਮਨੋਹਰ ਹਰਿ ਰੰਗਾ ॥੧॥ *
* rikheekaes govaradhhan dhhaaree muralee manohar har rangaa ||1||*
* The Supreme Rishi, the Master of the sensory organs, the uplifter of mountains, the joyful Lord playing His enticing flute. ||1||*

* ਮੋਹਨ ਮਾਧਵ ਕ੍ਰਿਸ੍ਨ ਮੁਰਾਰੇ ॥ *
* mohan maadhhav kirasa muraarae ||*
* The Enticer of Hearts, the Lord of wealth, Krishna, the Enemy of ego.*

*ਜਗਦੀਸੁਰ ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਅਸੁਰ ਸੰਘਾਰੇ ॥ *
* jagadheesur har jeeo asur sanghaarae ||*
* The Lord of the Universe, the Dear Lord, the Destroyer of demons.*

*ਜਗਜੀਵਨ ਅਬਿਨਾਸੀ ਠਾਕੁਰ ਘਟ ਘਟ ਵਾਸੀ ਹੈ ਸੰਗਾ ॥੨॥ *
* jagajeevan abinaasee thaakur ghatt ghatt vaasee hai sangaa ||2||*
* The Life of the World, our eternal and ever-stable Lord and Master dwells within each and every heart, and is always with us. ||2||*

*ਧਰਣੀਧਰ ਈਸ ਨਰਸਿੰਘ ਨਾਰਾਇਣ ॥ *
* dhharaneedhhar ees narasingh naaraaein ||*
* The Support of the Earth, the man-lion, the Supreme Lord God.*

*ਦਾੜਾ ਅਗ੍ਰੇ ਪ੍ਰਿਥਮਿ ਧਰਾਇਣ ॥ *
* dhaarraa agrae prithham dhharaaein ||*
* The Protector who tears apart demons with His teeth, the Upholder of the earth.*

* ਬਾਵਨ ਰੂਪੁ ਕੀਆ ਤੁਧੁ ਕਰਤੇ ਸਭ ਹੀ ਸੇਤੀ ਹੈ ਚੰਗਾ ॥੩॥ *
* baavan roop keeaa thudhh karathae sabh hee saethee hai changaa ||3||*
* O Creator, You assumed the form of the pygmy to humble the demons; You are the Lord God of all. ||3||*

*ਸ੍ਰੀ ਰਾਮਚੰਦ ਜਿਸੁ ਰੂਪੁ ਨ ਰੇਖਿਆ ॥ *
* sree raamachandh jis roop n raekhiaa ||*
* You are the Great Raam Chand, who has no form or feature.*

* ਬਨਵਾਲੀ ਚਕ੍ਰਪਾਣਿ ਦਰਸਿ ਅਨੂਪਿਆ ॥ *
* banavaalee chakrapaan dharas anoopiaa ||*
* Adorned with flowers, holding the chakra in Your hand, Your form is incomparably beautiful.*

*ਸਹਸ ਨੇਤ੍ਰ ਮੂਰਤਿ ਹੈ ਸਹਸਾ ਇਕੁ ਦਾਤਾ ਸਭ ਹੈ ਮੰਗਾ ॥੪॥ *
* sehas naethr moorath hai sehasaa eik dhaathaa sabh hai mangaa ||4||*
* You have thousands of eyes, and thousands of forms. You alone are the Giver, and all are beggars of You. ||4||*

*ਭਗਤਿ ਵਛਲੁ ਅਨਾਥਹ ਨਾਥੇ ॥ *
* bhagath vashhal anaathheh naathhae ||*
* You are the Lover of Your devotees, the Master of the masterless.*

*ਗੋਪੀ ਨਾਥੁ ਸਗਲ ਹੈ ਸਾਥੇ ॥ *
* gopee naathh sagal hai saathhae ||*
* The Lord and Master of the milk-maids, You are the companion of all.*

*ਬਾਸੁਦੇਵ ਨਿਰੰਜਨ ਦਾਤੇ ਬਰਨਿ ਨ ਸਾਕਉ ਗੁਣ ਅੰਗਾ ॥੫॥ *
* baasudhaev niranjan dhaathae baran n saako gun angaa ||5||*
* O Lord, Immacuate Great Giver, I cannot describe even an iota of Your Glorious Virtues. ||5||*  ​  Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 1082


----------



## Sardara123

English Translaton(source:SikhiToTheMax):

Gauree, Fifth Mehl:

In one person, You are arrogant and proud, and in another, You are meek and humble.
In one person, You are all by Yourself, and in another, You are poor. ||1||
In one person, you are a Pandit, a religious scholar and a preacher, and in another, You are just a fool.
In one person, You grab hold of everything, and in another, You accept nothing. ||2||
What can the poor wooden puppet do? The Master Puppeteer knows everything.
As the Puppeteer dresses the puppet, so is the role the puppet plays. ||3||
source: SikhiToTheMax


Punjabi Translation(source:GuruGranthDarpan):

(hy pRBU! qyry crnW ivc itky rihx vwilAW ƒ XkIn hY ik) iek (mnu`K dy) srIr ivc qUM (Awp hI) AhMkwrI bixAw hYN qy iek hor srIr ivc qUM mwx-rihq hYN [ iek srIr ivc qUM Awp hI sB ie^iqAwr vwlw hYN qy iek srIr ivc qUM ZrIb kMgwl hYN [1[
(hy pRBU!) iek (mnu`Kw) srIr ivc qUM cMgw bol skx vwlw ivdvwn hYN qy iek srIr ivc qUM mUrK bixAw hoieAw hYN [ iek srIr ivc (bYT ky qUM grIbW, kmzorW pwsoN) sB kuJ (Koh ky Awpxy pws) iek`Tw krn vwlw hYN, qy iek srIr ivc qUM (ivrkq bx ky) koeI cIz BI AMgIkwr nhIN krdw [2[
(pr, hy BweI!) ieh jIv ivcwrw kwT dI puqlI hY, ies ƒ iKfwx vwlw pRBU hI jwxdw hY ik ies ƒ ikvyN ncw irhw hY [ (bwjI iKfwx vwlw pRBU) bwjIgr ijho ijhw sWg rcWdw hY, auh jIv auho ijhw sWg rcdw hY [3[
source: http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0206.html


Guru Shabad:
gauVI mhlw 5 ]

eyk mhil qUM hoih APwro eyk mhil inmwno ]
eyk mhil qUM Awpy Awpy eyk mhil grIbwno ]1]
eyk mhil qUM pMifqu bkqw eyk mhil Klu hoqw ]
eyk mhil qUM sBu ikCu gRwhju eyk mhil kCU n lyqw ]2]
kwT kI puqrI khw krY bpurI iKlwvnhwro jwnY ]
jYsw ByKu krwvY bwjIgru Ehu qYso hI swju AwnY ]3]


----------



## pk70

Very good aad0002 ji
It was inspiring; however, the words Krishna, Ram Chand etc are used to the fact that"  Oh Almighty ! you my krishna you are my Ram; it has nothing to do with Hindu Gods. I am quite sure that you are very much aware of it. just sharing!


----------



## spnadmin

pk70

Usually I avoid posting shabad with Hindu gods mentioned for reasons you state. It could mislead people. However at some point people have to realize why Guruji uses these images of Hindu gods. 

First of all the people of the time would know what the meaning was.

But more important -- In the shabad, Waheguru is the One Who Commands All, Who Knows Every Heart.

In my thinking -- the shabad shows us how to take a baby step toward enshrining Him in our hearts. By keeping close to the idea that He in in control and so all demons are slayed. All of our anxieties, worries, attachments - the demons of our day -- are destroyed. If we accept His hukam.


----------



## Sardara123

He is All.

English Translation(SikhiToTheMax):
Sorat'h, Fourth Mehl:
He Himself is born of the egg, from the womb, from sweat and from the earth; He Himself is the continents and all the worlds.
He Himself is the thread, and He Himself is the many beads; through His Almighty Power, He has strung the worlds.
He holds the thread, and when He withdraws the thread, the beads scatter into heaps. ||1||
O my mind, there is no other than the Lord for me.
The treasure of the Beloved Naam is within the True Guru; in His Mercy, he pours the Ambrosial Nectar into my mouth. ||Pause||
The Beloved Himself is in all the oceans and lands; whatever God does, comes to pass.
The Beloved brings nourishment to all; there is no other than Him.
The Beloved Himself plays, and whatever He Himself does, comes to pass. ||2||
The Beloved Himself, all by Himself, is immaculate and pure; He Himself is immaculate and pure.
The Beloved Himself determines the value of all; whatever He does comes to pass.
The Beloved Himself is unseen - He cannot be seen; He Himself causes us to see. ||3||
The Beloved Himself is deep and profound and unfathomable; there is no other as great as He.
The Beloved Himself enjoys every heart; He is contained within every woman and man.
O Nanak, the Beloved is pervading everywhere, but He is hidden; through the Guru, He is revealed. ||4||2||
source: SikhiToTheMax

Punjabi Translation(GuruGranthDarpan): 
ਅਰਥ: ਹੇ ਮੇਰੇ ਮਨ! ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ (ਕਿਤੇ ਭੀ) ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਦਿੱਸਦਾ। ਉਸ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ-ਖ਼ਜ਼ਾਨਾ ਗੁਰੂ ਵਿਚ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਮੇਹਰ ਕਰ ਕੇ ਆਤਮਕ ਜੀਵਨ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਨਾਮ-ਜਲ (ਸਿੱਖ ਦੇ) ਮੂੰਹ ਵਿਚ ਚੋਂਦਾ ਹੈ।ਰਹਾਉ।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਚਾਰੇ ਖਾਣੀਆਂ) ਅੰਡਜ ਜੇਰਜ ਸੇਤਜ ਉਤਭੁਜ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਧਰਤੀ ਦੇ ਨੌ) ਖੰਡ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਸ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟੀ ਦੇ) ਸਾਰੇ ਭਵਨ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਸੱਤਿਆ-ਰੂਪ) ਧਾਗਾ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ (ਬੇਅੰਤ ਜੀਵ ਰੂਪ) ਅਨੇਕਾਂ ਮਣਕੇ ਹੈ, ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣੀ ਤਾਕਤ ਬਣਾ ਕੇ ਜਗਤ ਨੂੰ (ਧਾਗੇ ਵਿਚ) ਪ੍ਰੋਂਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਧਾਗੇ ਨੂੰ ਆਪਣੇ ਹੱਥ ਵਿਚ ਫੜ ਰੱਖਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ। ਜਦੋਂ ਉਹ (ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚੋਂ) ਧਾਗੇ ਨੂੰ ਖਿੱਚ ਲੈਂਦਾ ਹੈ, ਤਦੋਂ (ਜਗਤ) ਢਹਿ ਕੇ ਢੇਰੀ ਹੋ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਜਗਤ-ਰਚਨਾ ਮੁੱਕ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ)।੧।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਪਾਣੀ ਵਿਚ ਧਰਤੀ ਵਿਚ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹ (ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ) ਵਾਪਰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਭ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਰਿਜ਼ਕ ਅਪੜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ (ਰਿਜ਼ਕ ਅਪੜਾਣ ਵਾਲਾ) ਉਸ ਤੋਂ ਬਿਨਾ ਕੋਈ ਹੋਰ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ (ਜਗਤ ਦੇ ਸਾਰੇ) ਖੇਡ ਖਿਡਾ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੨।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ (ਹਰ ਥਾਂ) ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪ ਹੈ, ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਸੋਭਾ ਦਾ ਮਾਲਕ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪਣਾ ਮੁੱਲ ਪਾ ਸਕਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ, ਜੋ ਕੁਝ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਕਰਦਾ ਹੈ ਉਹੀ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ। ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਸਰੂਪ ਬਿਆਨ ਨਹੀਂ ਕੀਤਾ ਜਾ ਸਕਦਾ, ਉਹ ਅਦ੍ਰਿਸ਼ਟ ਹੈ। ਆਪਣੇ ਸਰੂਪ ਦੀ ਸਮਝ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਦੇਣ ਵਾਲਾ ਹੈ।੩।
ਹੇ ਭਾਈ! ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਹੀ (ਮਾਨੋ, ਇਕ) ਬੇਅੰਤ ਡੂੰਘਾ (ਸਮੁੰਦਰ) ਹੈ। ਉਸ ਦੇ ਬਰਾਬਰ ਦਾ ਹੋਰ ਕੋਈ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੈ। ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਹੋ ਕੇ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਸਾਰੇ ਭੋਗ ਭੋਗਦਾ ਹੈ, ਹਰੇਕ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ ਪੁਰਖ ਵਿਚ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਉਹ ਆਪ ਹੀ ਆਪ ਹੈ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਸਾਰੇ ਜਗਤ ਵਿਚ ਲੁਕਿਆ ਹੋਇਆ ਮੌਜੂਦ ਹੈ। ਗੁਰੂ ਦੀ ਸਰਨ ਪਿਆਂ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕਤਾ ਦਾ ਪਰਕਾਸ਼ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।੪।੨।
source: PAGE 605 - Punjabi Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib (Sri Guru Granth Darpan).

Guru Shabad:
soriT mhlw 4 cauQw ]
Awpy AMfj jyrj syqj auqBuj Awpy KMf Awpy sB loie ]
Awpy sUqu Awpy bhu mxIAw kir skqI jgqu proie ]
Awpy hI sUqDwru hY ipAwrw sUqu iKMcy Fih FyrI hoie ]1]
myry mn mY hir ibnu Avru n koie ]
siqgur ivic nwmu inDwnu hY ipAwrw kir dieAw AMimRqu muiK coie ] rhwau ]
Awpy jl Qil sBqu hY ipAwrw pRBu Awpy kry su hoie ]
sBnw irjku smwhdw ipAwrw dUjw Avru n koie ]
Awpy Kyl Kylwiedw ipAwrw Awpy kry su hoie ]2]
Awpy hI Awip inrmlw ipAwrw Awpy inrml soie ]
Awpy kImiq pwiedw ipAwrw Awpy kry su hoie ]
Awpy AlKu n lKIAY ipAwrw Awip lKwvY soie ]3]
Awpy gihr gMBIru hY ipAwrw iqsu jyvfu Avru n koie ]
siB Gt Awpy BogvY ipAwrw ivic nwrI purK sBu soie ]
nwnk gupqu vrqdw ipAwrw gurmuiK prgtu hoie ]4]2]


----------



## spnadmin

This is short, a few lines in praise of Guru Ram Das, from the Sava-yay.  We are adrift in the Age of Kaljug -- see it all around you -- and there is only one way out. The SatGuru is the boat, His Shabad is the current that takes us to a place of bliss, He is the the Hero, and He is not far away. We reach out to Him in meditation.

 ਤਾਰਣ ਤਰਣ ਸਮ੍ਰਥੁ ਕਲਿਜੁਗਿ ਸੁਨਤ ਸਮਾਧਿ ਸਬਦ ਜਿਸੁ ਕੇਰੇ ॥ 
 thaaran tharan samrathh kalijug sunath samaadhh sabadh jis kaerae ||
 The All-powerful Guru is the Boat to carry us across in this Dark Age of Kali Yuga. Hearing the Word of His Shabad, we are transported into Samaadhi.


ਫੁਨਿ ਦੁਖਨਿ ਨਾਸੁ ਸੁਖਦਾਯਕੁ ਸੂਰਉ ਜੋ ਧਰਤ ਧਿਆਨੁ ਬਸਤ ਤਿਹ ਨੇਰੇ ॥ 
 fun dhukhan naas sukhadhaayak sooro jo dhharath dhhiaan basath thih naerae ||
He is the Spiritual Hero who destroys pain and brings peace. Whoever meditates on Him, dwells near Him.


  ਪੂਰਉ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਰਿਦੈ ਹਰਿ ਸਿਮਰਤ ਮੁਖੁ ਦੇਖਤ ਅਘ ਜਾਹਿ ਪਰੇਰੇ ॥ 
 pooro purakh ridhai har simarath mukh dhaekhath agh jaahi paraerae ||
He is the Perfect Primal Being, who meditates in remembrance on the Lord within his heart; seeing His Face, sins run away.

 Sava-yay Ang 1400​ 
and a little more of the Shabad from Ang 1399 explaining why we need Him.

ਸਤਿਗੁਰੂ ਚਰਨ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹ ਪਰਸਿਆ ਸੇ ਪਸੁ ਪਰੇਤ ਸੁਰਿ ਨਰ ਭਇਅ ॥੨॥੬॥ 
sathiguroo charan jinh parasiaa sae pas paraeth sur nar bhaeia ||2||6||
Whoever touches the Feet of the True Guru, is transformed from a beast and a ghost into an angelic being. ||2||6||


----------



## spnadmin

The verse, "The Guru has shown me that My Sovereign Lord God is with me," instructs us that we find the wisdom we need when we listen to Guruji. We learn that we are adorned with His virtues, that looking into our hearts we find faith, and those who do not listen with love do not understand His mystery. ​*
ਬਸੰਤੁ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥
basanth mehalaa 1 ||
Basant, First Mehl:


 ਮੇਰੀ ਸਖੀ ਸਹੇਲੀ ਸੁਨਹੁ ਭਾਇ ॥
maeree sakhee sehaelee sunahu bhaae ||
O my friends and companions, listen with love in your heart.


ਮੇਰਾ ਪਿਰੁ ਰੀਸਾਲੂ ਸੰਗਿ ਸਾਇ ॥
maeraa pir reesaaloo sang saae ||
My Husband Lord is Incomparably Beautiful; He is always with me.


ਓਹੁ ਅਲਖੁ ਨ ਲਖੀਐ ਕਹਹੁ ਕਾਇ ॥
ouhu alakh n lakheeai kehahu kaae ||
He is Unseen - He cannot be seen. How can I describe Him?


ਗੁਰਿ ਸੰਗਿ ਦਿਖਾਇਓ ਰਾਮ ਰਾਇ ॥੧॥
gur sang dhikhaaeiou raam raae ||1||
The Guru has shown me that my Sovereign Lord God is with me. ||1||


 ਮਿਲੁ ਸਖੀ ਸਹੇਲੀ ਹਰਿ ਗੁਨ ਬਨੇ ॥
mil sakhee sehaelee har gun banae ||
Joining together with my friends and companions, I am adorned with the Lord's Glorious Virtues.


ਹਰਿ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਸੰਗਿ ਖੇਲਹਿ ਵਰ ਕਾਮਨਿ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਖੋਜਤ ਮਨ ਮਨੇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
har prabh sang khaelehi var kaaman guramukh khojath man manae ||1|| rehaao ||
The sublime soul-brides play with their Lord God. The Gurmukhs look within themselves; their minds are filled with faith. ||1||Pause||


ਮਨਮੁਖੀ ਦੁਹਾਗਣਿ ਨਾਹਿ ਭੇਉ ॥
manamukhee dhuhaagan naahi bhaeo ||
The self-willed manmukhs, suffering in separation, do not understand this mystery.


 ਓਹੁ ਘਟਿ ਘਟਿ ਰਾਵੈ ਸਰਬ ਪ੍ਰੇਉ ॥
ouhu ghatt ghatt raavai sarab praeo ||
The Beloved Lord of all celebrates in each and every heart.


 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਥਿਰੁ ਚੀਨੈ ਸੰਗਿ ਦੇਉ ॥
guramukh thhir cheenai sang dhaeo ||
The Gurmukh is stable, knowing that God is always with him.


 ਗੁਰਿ ਨਾਮੁ ਦ੍ਰਿੜਾਇਆ ਜਪੁ ਜਪੇਉ ॥੨॥
gur naam dhrirraaeiaa jap japaeo ||2||
The Guru has implanted the Naam within me; I chant it, and meditate on it. ||2||


 ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਭਗਤਿ ਨ ਭਾਉ ਹੋਇ ॥
bin gur bhagath n bhaao hoe ||
Without the Guru, devotional love does not well up within.


 ਬਿਨੁ ਗੁਰ ਸੰਤ ਨ ਸੰਗੁ ਦੇਇ ॥
bin gur santh n sang dhaee ||
Without the Guru, one is not blessed with the Society of the Saints.


* Guru Naanak Dev
Ang 1170​


----------



## spnadmin

The bhagat Das Kirat describes the qualities of the Divine Lord as they are expressed in the Nature of the Gurus, Guru Angad, and Guru Amar Das.
*
The light, the Word, has been lit. And devotion to the essence of the teachings of the Guru absorb us into the Guru's feet.* They are enshrined in our hearts and lifetime after lifetime we are carried across the terrible world ocean. Ang 1395


*ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰਿ ਆਕਾਰੁ ਜੋਤਿ ਜਗ ਮੰਡਲਿ ਕਰਿਯਉ ॥ 
nirankaar aakaar joth jag manddal kariyo ||
The Formless Lord took form, and with His Light He illuminated the realms of the world.

*  
* ਜਹ ਕਹ ਤਹ ਭਰਪੂਰੁ ਸਬਦੁ ਦੀਪਕਿ ਦੀਪਾਯਉ ॥ 
jeh keh theh bharapoor sabadh dheepak dheepaayo ||
* *He is All-pervading everywhere; the Lamp of the Shabad, the Word, has been lit.



 ਜਿਹ ਸਿਖਹ ਸੰਗ੍ਰਹਿਓ ਤਤੁ ਹਰਿ ਚਰਣ ਮਿਲਾਯਉ ॥ 
jih sikheh sangrehiou thath har charan milaayo ||
Whoever gathers in the essence of the teachings shall be absorbed in the Feet of the Lord.


 ਨਾਨਕ ਕੁਲਿ ਨਿੰਮਲੁ ਅਵਤਰਿ੍ਯ੍ਯਉ ਅੰਗਦ ਲਹਣੇ ਸੰਗਿ ਹੁਅ ॥ 
naanak kul ninmal avathariyo angadh lehanae sang hua ||
Lehnaa, who became Guru Angad, and Guru Amar Daas, have been reincarnated into the pure house of Guru Nanak.


 ਗੁਰ ਅਮਰਦਾਸ ਤਾਰਣ ਤਰਣ ਜਨਮ ਜਨਮ ਪਾ ਸਰਣਿ ਤੁਅ ॥੨॥੧੬॥ 
gur amaradhaas thaaran tharan janam janam paa saran thua ||2||16||
Guru Amar Daas is our Saving Grace, who carries us across; in lifetime after lifetime, I seek the Sanctuary of Your Feet. ||2||16||*


----------



## Archived_Member_19

everyone comes across this - this is from Japji Sahib- the morning prayer.


ਅਸੰਖ ਨਾਵ ਅਸੰਖ ਥਾਵ ॥ 
असंख नाव असंख थाव ॥ 
Asaŉkẖ nāv asaŉkẖ thāv. 
Countless names, countless places. 

ਅਗੰਮ ਅਗੰਮ ਅਸੰਖ ਲੋਅ ॥ 
अगम अगम असंख लोअ ॥ 
Agamm agamm asaŉkẖ lo&shy;a. 
Inaccessible, unapproachable, countless celestial realms. 

ਅਸੰਖ ਕਹਹਿ ਸਿਰਿ ਭਾਰੁ ਹੋਇ ॥ 
असंख कहहि सिरि भारु होइ ॥ 
Asaŉkẖ kehahi sir bẖār ho&shy;ė. 
Even to call them countless is to carry the weight on your head. 

ਅਖਰੀ ਨਾਮੁ ਅਖਰੀ ਸਾਲਾਹ ॥ 
अखरी नामु अखरी सालाह ॥ 
Akẖrī nām akẖrī sālāh. 
From the Word, comes the Naam; from the Word, comes Your Praise. 

ਅਖਰੀ ਗਿਆਨੁ ਗੀਤ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਹ ॥ 
अखरी गिआनु गीत गुण गाह ॥ 
Akẖrī gi&shy;ān gīṯ guṇ gāh. 
From the Word, comes spiritual wisdom, singing the Songs of Your Glory. 

ਅਖਰੀ ਲਿਖਣੁ ਬੋਲਣੁ ਬਾਣਿ ॥ 
अखरी लिखणु बोलणु बाणि ॥ 
Akẖrī likẖaṇ bolaṇ bāṇ. 
From the Word, come the written and spoken words and hymns. 

ਅਖਰਾ ਸਿਰਿ ਸੰਜੋਗੁ ਵਖਾਣਿ ॥ 
अखरा सिरि संजोगु वखाणि ॥ 
Akẖrā sir sanjog vakẖāṇ. 
From the Word, comes destiny, written on one's forehead. 

ਜਿਨਿ ਏਹਿ ਲਿਖੇ ਤਿਸੁ ਸਿਰਿ ਨਾਹਿ ॥ 
जिनि एहि लिखे तिसु सिरि नाहि ॥ 
Jin ėhi likẖė ṯis sir nāhi. 
But the One who wrote these Words of Destiny-no words are written on His Forehead. 

ਜਿਵ ਫੁਰਮਾਏ ਤਿਵ ਤਿਵ ਪਾਹਿ ॥ 
जिव फुरमाए तिव तिव पाहि ॥ 
Jiv furmā&shy;ė ṯiv ṯiv pāhi. 
As He ordains, so do we receive. 

ਜੇਤਾ ਕੀਤਾ ਤੇਤਾ ਨਾਉ ॥ 
जेता कीता तेता नाउ ॥ 
Jėṯā kīṯā ṯėṯā nā&shy;o. 
The created universe is the manifestation of Your Name. 

ਵਿਣੁ ਨਾਵੈ ਨਾਹੀ ਕੋ ਥਾਉ ॥ 
विणु नावै नाही को थाउ ॥ 
viṇ nāvai nāhī ko thā&shy;o. 
Without Your Name, there is no place at all. 

ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕਵਣ ਕਹਾ ਵੀਚਾਰੁ ॥ 
कुदरति कवण कहा वीचारु ॥ 
Kuḏraṯ kavaṇ kahā vīcẖār. 
How can I describe Your Creative Power? 

ਵਾਰਿਆ ਨ ਜਾਵਾ ਏਕ ਵਾਰ ॥ 
वारिआ न जावा एक वार ॥ 
vāri&shy;ā na jāvā ėk vār. 
I cannot even once be a sacrifice to You. 

ਜੋ ਤੁਧੁ ਭਾਵੈ ਸਾਈ ਭਲੀ ਕਾਰ ॥ 
जो तुधु भावै साई भली कार ॥ 
Jo ṯuḏẖ bẖāvai sā&shy;ī bẖalī kār. 
Whatever pleases You is the only good done, 

ਤੂ ਸਦਾ ਸਲਾਮਤਿ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰ ॥੧੯॥ 
तू सदा सलामति निरंकार ॥१९॥ 
Ŧū saḏā salāmaṯ nirankār. ||19|| 
You, Eternal and Formless One. ||19||


----------



## spnadmin

Jasleen ji

This is a tough ---the question of gender in Gurbani. I am going back to an earlier question that you asked. Maybe someone can help us out. 

In English it well nigh impossible to get around the use of pronouns. The English speaking media tries to get around gender-specific use of pronouns in a variety of ways, and none of it is satisfactory. We have 3 genders: masculine, feminine and neuter or neutral. This is sounding so pedantic, I know. I don't mean it that way myself. Some languages like Italian only have masculine and feminine. So in English we use 'it" and it sounds awful. We use "they" and it is incorrect grammatically. We switch from "he" to "she" from one paragraph to another and it looks forced. If we use "she" consistently someone will surely accuse us of worshiping a mother goddess. 

So I made the decision to go with "He" -- going along with the patriarchy for now -- until we can solve this problem.

Even if some of us become fluent in Gurmukhi the problem will be around a long time for people who have not learned it. 

On your specific question: I would also benefit from a grammar lesson, or maybe just a simple explanation.

Thanks for keeping this in the forefront. We do know that Guruji says that _He is neither male nor female. _


----------



## spnadmin

Sangat ji

God in other parts of Gurbani is Our Companion and Friend. There is no other like Him. Because our devotion and faith are cherised by Him again and again. He is a dependable Lord who can be trusted. We are cherished, blessed, inspired to chant the Naam.


Guruji in the lines preceding this part of the ashtapadhean tells us how to behave as God's servant. Here is just one verse as a sample  ਠਾਕੁਰ ਕਉ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਜਾਨੈ ਸੰਗਿ ॥
thaakur ko saevak jaanai sang || The servant of the Lord Master knows that the Lord is with him.


The selection that follows (chosen for He is......)

* ਪ੍ਰਭ ਕਾ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਨਾਮ ਕੈ ਰੰਗਿ ॥
 prabh kaa saevak naam kai rang ||
God's servant is attuned to the Naam, the Name of the Lord.


 ਸੇਵਕ ਕਉ ਪ੍ਰਭ ਪਾਲਨਹਾਰਾ ॥
 saevak ko prabh paalanehaaraa ||
God is the Cherisher of His servant.


ਸੇਵਕ ਕੀ ਰਾਖੈ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰਾ ॥
 saevak kee raakhai nirankaaraa ||
The Formless Lord preserves His servant.



 ਸੋ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਜਿਸੁ ਦਇਆ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਧਾਰੈ ॥
 so saevak jis dhaeiaa prabh dhhaarai ||
Unto His servant, God bestows His Mercy.



 ਨਾਨਕ ਸੋ ਸੇਵਕੁ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਮਾਰੈ ॥੩॥
 naanak so saevak saas saas samaarai ||3||
O Nanak, that servant remembers Him with each and every breath. ||3||



ਅਪੁਨੇ ਜਨ ਕਾ ਪਰਦਾ ਢਾਕੈ ॥
 apunae jan kaa paradhaa dtaakai ||
He covers the faults of His servant.


 ਅਪਨੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਕੀ ਸਰਪਰ ਰਾਖੈ ॥
 apanae saevak kee sarapar raakhai ||
He surely preserves the honor of His servant.



 ਅਪਨੇ ਦਾਸ ਕਉ ਦੇਇ ਵਡਾਈ ॥
 apanae dhaas ko dhaee vaddaaee ||
He blesses His slave with greatness.*



ਅਪਨੇ ਸੇਵਕ ਕਉ ਨਾਮੁ ਜਪਾਈ ॥
* apanae saevak ko naam japaaee ||
He inspires His servant to chant the Naam, the Name of the Lord.

*Guru Arjan Dev
Sukhmani Sahib
Ang 286


----------



## spnadmin

In true devotion, the mind is dyed in the deep crimson color of the Lord's Love. The mind then is at peace, is poised, is fascinated by the Shabad, and the tongue imbued with the Shabad drinks the ambrosial nectar. All according to His will. All according to his Grace. And by the pleasure of His Will, he lifts some out of Maya and abides in the mind. In His grace He unites some with Himself, He blends some into Himself, He gives some understanding and corrects their mistakes. Some He deceives. When He is found one's light merges into His light.

*ਸਚੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਮਨੁ ਲਾਲੁ ਥੀਆ ਰਤਾ ਸਹਜਿ ਸੁਭਾਇ ॥ 
 sachee bhagathee man laal thheeaa rathaa sehaj subhaae ||
In true devotion, the mind is dyed in the deep crimson color of the Lord's Love, with intuitive peace and poise.

 ਗੁਰ ਸਬਦੀ ਮਨੁ ਮੋਹਿਆ ਕਹਣਾ ਕਛੂ ਨ ਜਾਇ ॥ 
 gur sabadhee man mohiaa kehanaa kashhoo n jaae ||
The mind is fascinated by the Word of the Guru's Shabad, which cannot be described.

 ਜਿਹਵਾ ਰਤੀ ਸਬਦਿ ਸਚੈ ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤੁ ਪੀਵੈ ਰਸਿ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਇ ॥ 
 jihavaa rathee sabadh sachai anmrith peevai ras gun gaae ||
The tongue imbued with the True Word of the Shabad drinks in the Amrit with delight, singing His Glorious Praises.

 ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਏਹੁ ਰੰਗੁ ਪਾਈਐ ਜਿਸ ਨੋ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਕਰੇ ਰਜਾਇ ॥੨॥ 
 guramukh eaehu rang paaeeai jis no kirapaa karae rajaae ||2||
The Gurmukh obtains this love, when the Lord, in His Will, grants His Grace. ||2||

 ਸੰਸਾ ਇਹੁ ਸੰਸਾਰੁ ਹੈ ਸੁਤਿਆ ਰੈਣਿ ਵਿਹਾਇ ॥ 
 sansaa eihu sansaar hai suthiaa rain vihaae ||
This world is an illusion; people pass their life-nights sleeping.

ਇਕਿ ਆਪਣੈ ਭਾਣੈ ਕਢਿ ਲਇਅਨੁ ਆਪੇ ਲਇਓਨੁ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥ 
 eik aapanai bhaanai kadt laeian aapae laeioun milaae ||
By the Pleasure of His Will, He lifts some out, and unites them with Himself.

ਆਪੇ ਹੀ ਆਪਿ ਮਨਿ ਵਸਿਆ ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹੁ ਚੁਕਾਇ ॥ 
 aapae hee aap man vasiaa maaeiaa mohu chukaae ||
He Himself abides in the mind, and drives out attachment to Maya.

 ਆਪਿ ਵਡਾਈ ਦਿਤੀਅਨੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਦੇਇ ਬੁਝਾਇ ॥੩॥ 
 aap vaddaaee dhitheean guramukh dhaee bujhaae ||3||
He Himself bestows glorious greatness; He inspires the Gurmukh to understand. ||3||

ਸਭਨਾ ਕਾ ਦਾਤਾ ਏਕੁ ਹੈ ਭੁਲਿਆ ਲਏ ਸਮਝਾਇ ॥ 
 sabhanaa kaa dhaathaa eaek hai bhuliaa leae samajhaae ||
The One Lord is the Giver of all. He corrects those who make mistakes.

ਇਕਿ ਆਪੇ ਆਪਿ ਖੁਆਇਅਨੁ ਦੂਜੈ ਛਡਿਅਨੁ ਲਾਇ ॥ 
 eik aapae aap khuaaeian dhoojai shhaddian laae ||
He Himself has deceived some, and attached them to duality.

 ਗੁਰਮਤੀ ਹਰਿ ਪਾਈਐ ਜੋਤੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਮਿਲਾਇ ॥ 
 guramathee har paaeeai jothee joth milaae ||
Through the Guru's Teachings, the Lord is found, and one's light merges into the Light.

ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਨਾਮੇ ਰਤਿਆ ਨਾਨਕ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਾਇ ॥੪॥੨੫॥੫੮॥ 
anadhin naamae rathiaa naanak naam samaae ||4||25||58||
Attuned to the Name of the Lord night and day, O Nanak, you shall be absorbed into the Name. ||4||25||58||* 
Guru Amar Das
Ang 36


----------



## spnadmin

Please install within me a yearning for You. If I forget you, where will I go?

* ਸਾਚਾ ਨਿਰੰਕਾਰੁ ਨਿਜ ਥਾਇ ॥**
         saachaa nirankaar nij thhaae ||
               The True Lord, the Formless One, is Himself in His Own Place.

         ਸੁਣਿ ਸੁਣਿ ਆਖਣੁ ਆਖਣਾ ਜੇ ਭਾਵੈ ਕਰੇ ਤਮਾਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
         sun sun aakhan aakhanaa jae bhaavai karae thamaae ||1|| rehaao ||
               I have heard, over and over again, and so I tell the tale; as it pleases You, Lord, please instill within me the yearning for You. ||1||Pause||* 

        ਨਾਨਕ ਕਾਗਦ ਲਖ ਮਣਾ ਪੜਿ ਪੜਿ ਕੀਚੈ ਭਾਉ ॥
*         naanak kaagadh lakh manaa parr parr keechai bhaao ||
               O Nanak, if I had hundreds of thousands of stacks of paper, and if I were to read and recite and embrace love for the Lord,*
*
         ਸਾਚਾ ਸਾਹਬੁ ਏਕੁ ਤੂ ਹੋਰਿ ਜੀਆ ਕੇਤੇ ਲੋਅ ॥੩॥
        saachaa saahab eaek thoo hor jeeaa kaethae loa ||3||
               You are the One True Lord and Master of all the other beings, of so many worlds. ||3||

        ਊਤਮ ਸੇ ਦਰਿ ਊਤਮ ਕਹੀਅਹਿ ਨੀਚ ਕਰਮ ਬਹਿ ਰੋਇ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥
        ootham sae dhar ootham keheeahi neech karam behi roe ||1|| rehaao ||
               They alone are good, who are judged good at the Lord's Door. Those with bad karma can only sit and weep. ||1||Pause||


        ਏਤੇ ਰਸ ਸਰੀਰ ਕੇ ਕੈ ਘਟਿ ਨਾਮ ਨਿਵਾਸੁ ॥੨॥
        eaethae ras sareer kae kai ghatt naam nivaas ||2||
               -these pleasures of the human body are so numerous; how can the Naam, the Name of the Lord, find its dwelling in the heart? ||2||

         ਤਿਨ ਮਤਿ ਤਿਨ ਪਤਿ ਤਿਨ ਧਨੁ ਪਲੈ ਜਿਨ ਹਿਰਦੈ ਰਹਿਆ ਸਮਾਇ ॥
        thin math thin path thin dhhan palai jin hiradhai rehiaa samaae ||
               Wisdom, honor and wealth are in the laps of those whose hearts remain permeated with the Lord.

        ਨਾਨਕ ਨਦਰੀ ਬਾਹਰੇ ਰਾਚਹਿ ਦਾਨਿ ਨ ਨਾਇ ॥੪॥੪॥
        naanak nadharee baaharae raachehi dhaan n naae ||4||4||
               O Nanak, those who lack the Lord's Glance of Grace cherish neither charity nor the Lord's Name. ||4||4||

*Guru Naanak
Sriraag
Ang 14


----------



## spnadmin

From Sukhmani Sahib by Guru Arjan Dev. *He is True. 

* * ਚਰਨ ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਪਰਸਨਹਾਰ ॥
charan sath sath parasanehaar ||
His Lotus Feet are True, and True are those who touch Them.


 ਪੂਜਾ ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਸੇਵਦਾਰ ॥
poojaa sath sath saevadhaar ||
His devotional worship is True, and True are those who worship Him.


ਦਰਸਨੁ ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਪੇਖਨਹਾਰ ॥
dharasan sath sath paekhanehaar ||
The Blessing of His Vision is True, and True are those who behold it.



 ਨਾਮੁ ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਧਿਆਵਨਹਾਰ ॥
naam sath sath dhhiaavanehaar ||
His Naam is True, and True are those who meditate on it.


ਆਪਿ ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਸਭ ਧਾਰੀ ॥
aap sath sath sabh dhhaaree ||
He Himself is True, and True is all that He sustains.



 ਆਪੇ ਗੁਣ ਆਪੇ ਗੁਣਕਾਰੀ ॥
aapae gun aapae gunakaaree ||
He Himself is virtuous goodness, and He Himself is the Bestower of virtue.


 ਸਬਦੁ ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਪ੍ਰਭੁ ਬਕਤਾ ॥
sabadh sath sath prabh bakathaa ||
The Word of His Shabad is True, and True are those who speak of God.


ਸੁਰਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਸਤਿ ਜਸੁ ਸੁਨਤਾ ॥
surath sath sath jas sunathaa ||
Those ears are True, and True are those who listen to His Praises.


ਬੁਝਨਹਾਰ ਕਉ ਸਤਿ ਸਭ ਹੋਇ ॥
bujhanehaar ko sath sabh hoe ||
All is True to one who understands.
*


----------



## spnadmin

Let your soul dance with the Lord who is full of joy, great and self-sufficient. Everything He does is good. ​
ਮਃ ੫ ॥ 
ma 5 ||
Fifth Mehl:


 ਫਰੀਦਾ ਕੰਤੁ ਰੰਗਾਵਲਾ ਵਡਾ ਵੇਮੁਹਤਾਜੁ ॥ ​ fareedhaa kanth rangaavalaa vaddaa vaemuhathaaj ||
Fareed, my Husband Lord is full of joy;  He is Great and Self-sufficient.


 ਅਲਹ ਸੇਤੀ ਰਤਿਆ ਏਹੁ ਸਚਾਵਾਂ ਸਾਜੁ ॥੧੦੮॥ 
aleh saethee rathiaa eaehu sachaavaan saaj ||108||
To be imbued with the Lord God - this is the most beautiful decoration. ||108||


 ਮਃ ੫ ॥ 
ma 5 ||
Fifth Mehl:


 ਫਰੀਦਾ ਦੁਖੁ ਸੁਖੁ ਇਕੁ ਕਰਿ ਦਿਲ ਤੇ ਲਾਹਿ ਵਿਕਾਰੁ ॥ 
fareedhaa dhukh sukh eik kar dhil thae laahi vikaar ||
Fareed, look upon pleasure and pain as the same; eradicate corruption from your heart.



 ਅਲਹ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋ ਭਲਾ ਤਾਂ ਲਭੀ ਦਰਬਾਰੁ ॥੧੦੯॥ 
aleh bhaavai so bhalaa thaan labhee dharabaar ||109||
Whatever pleases the Lord God is good; understand this, and you will reach His Court. ||109||

ਮਃ ੫ ॥ 
ma 5 ||
Fifth Mehl



  ਫਰੀਦਾ ਦੁਨੀ ਵਜਾਈ ਵਜਦੀ ਤੂੰ ਭੀ ਵਜਹਿ ਨਾਲਿ ॥ 
fareedhaa dhunee vajaaee vajadhee thoon bhee vajehi naal ||
Fareed, the world dances as it dances, and you dance with it as well.


 ਸੋਈ ਜੀਉ ਨ ਵਜਦਾ ਜਿਸੁ ਅਲਹੁ ਕਰਦਾ ਸਾਰ ॥੧੧੦॥ ​ soee jeeo n vajadhaa jis alahu karadhaa saar ||110||
That soul alone does not dance with it, who is under the care of the Lord God. ||110||

Sheik Fareed
Ang 1383​


----------



## spnadmin

We come to know who He is when we behold his devotees. The Company of the Holy inspire us to love Him. In this way they liberate us from our bonds. 

ਪਉੜੀ ॥ 
pourree ||
Pauree:
  9    ਆਵੈ ਸਾਹਿਬੁ ਚਿਤਿ ਤੇਰਿਆ ਭਗਤਾ ਡਿਠਿਆ ॥ 
aavai saahib chith thaeriaa bhagathaa ddithiaa ||
You come to mind, O Lord and Master, when I behold Your devotees.


 ਮਨ ਕੀ ਕਟੀਐ ਮੈਲੁ ਸਾਧਸੰਗਿ ਵੁਠਿਆ ॥ 
man kee katteeai mail saadhhasang vuthiaa ||
The filth of my mind is removed, when I dwell in the Saadh Sangat, the Company of the Holy.

  ਜਨਮ ਮਰਣ ਭਉ ਕਟੀਐ ਜਨ ਕਾ ਸਬਦੁ ਜਪਿ ॥ 
janam maran bho katteeai jan kaa sabadh jap ||
The fear of birth and death is dispelled, meditating on the Word of His humble servant.

 ਬੰਧਨ ਖੋਲਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਸੰਤ ਦੂਤ ਸਭਿ ਜਾਹਿ ਛਪਿ ॥  
bandhhan kholanih santh dhooth sabh jaahi shhap ||
The Saints untie the bonds, and all the demons are dispelled.

 
 ਤਿਸੁ ਸਿਉ ਲਾਇਨ੍ਹ੍ਹਿ ਰੰਗੁ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਸਭ ਧਾਰੀਆ ॥ 
this sio laaeinih rang jis dhee sabh dhhaareeaa ||
They inspire us to love Him, the One who established the entire universe.

 ਊਚੀ ਹੂੰ ਊਚਾ ਥਾਨੁ ਅਗਮ ਅਪਾਰੀਆ ॥ 
oochee hoon oochaa thhaan agam apaareeaa ||
The seat of the inaccessible and infinite Lord is the highest of the high.


 ਰੈਣਿ ਦਿਨਸੁ ਕਰ ਜੋੜਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਸਾਸਿ ਧਿਆਈਐ ॥ 
rain dhinas kar jorr saas saas dhhiaaeeai ||
Night and day, with your palms pressed together, with each and every breath, meditate on Him.


 ਜਾ ਆਪੇ ਹੋਇ ਦਇਆਲੁ ਤਾਂ ਭਗਤ ਸੰਗੁ ਪਾਈਐ ॥੯॥ ​ jaa aapae hoe dhaeiaal thaan bhagath sang paaeeai ||9||
When the Lord Himself becomes merciful, then we attain the Society of His devotees. ||9||

Guru Arjan Dev
Ang 520​


----------



## spnadmin

*Who is God?*

This is the last time that I will add to this thread for a while. Others are free to contribute here. I will respond with Gurbani if you write a shabad here. There are some other threads I want to start. I hope anyone new to Sikhism has a better understanding of how we know our God and what He is like. I hope anyone who has been a Sikh for a longer time will read the thread and be graced that the Sikh faith has a view of God as One who restores and protects us. Always, 

*Let your soul dance with the Lord who is full of joy, great and self-sufficient. Everything He does is good. Sat Nam ji. *


----------



## AmbarDhara

*Tera Bhana Meethaa Laagay*


----------



## Sikh80

॥ ਜਪੁ  ॥ 
जपु ॥ 
Jap. 
Chant And Meditate: 

ਆਦਿ  ਸਚੁ  ਜੁਗਾਦਿ  ਸਚੁ  ॥ 
आदि सचु जुगादि सचु ॥ 
Āḏ sacẖ jugāḏ sacẖ. 
True In The Primal Beginning. True Throughout The Ages. 

ਹੈ  ਭੀ  ਸਚੁ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਹੋਸੀ  ਭੀ  ਸਚੁ  ॥੧॥ 
है भी सचु नानक होसी भी सचु ॥१॥ 
Hai bẖī sacẖ Nānak hosī bẖī sacẖ. ||1|| 
True Here And Now. O Nanak, Forever And Ever True. ||1||


----------



## Sikh80

*pauVI ] (706-2)*
  Pauree:
*hir eyku inrMjnu gweIAY sB AMqir soeI ] (706-2, jYqsrI, mÚ 5)*
  Sing the Praise of the One, the Immaculate Lord; He is contained within all.


*krx kwrx smrQ pRBu jo kry su hoeI ] (706-2, jYqsrI, mÚ 5)*
  The Cause of causes, the Almighty Lord God; whatever He wills, comes to pass.

*iKn mih Qwip auQwpdw iqsu ibnu nhI koeI ] (706-3, jYqsrI, mÚ 5)*
  In an instant, He establishes and disestablishes; without Him, there is no other.

*KMf bRhmMf pwqwl dIp rivAw sB loeI ] (706-3, jYqsrI, mÚ 5)*
  He pervades the continents, solar systems, nether worlds, islands and all worlds.

ijsu Awip buJwey so buJsI inrml jnu soeI ]1] (706-4, jYqsrI, mÚ 5)
He alone understands, whom the Lord Himself instructs; he alone is a pure and unstained being. ||1||​


----------



## spnadmin

ਹਸਤ ਕੀਟ ਕੇ ਬੀਚ ਸਮਾਨਾ ॥ 
Hasat keet ke beech samaanaa||
He hath merged Himself within the elephant and the worm.​ 

ਰਾਵ ਰੰਕ ਜਿਹ ਇਕ ਸਰ ਜਾਨਾ ॥ 
Raav rank jih ik sar jaanaa||
The king and the baggar equal before Him.​


ਅਦ੍ਵੈ ਅਲਖ ਪੁਰਖ ਅਬਿਗਾਮੀ ॥ 
Advai alakh purakh abigaamee||
That Non-dual and Imperceptible Purusha is Inseparable.​ 

​ਸਭ ਘਟ ਘਟ ਕੇ ਅੰਤਰਜਾਮੀ ॥੨॥ 
Sabh ghat ghat ke antarjaamee||2||
He reaches the inner core of every heart.2.​ 

ਅਲਖ ਰੂਪ ਅਛੈ ਅਨਭੇਖਾ ॥ 
Alakh roop acchai an-bhekhaa||
He is an Inconceivable Entity, Exernal and Garbless.​ 

ਰਾਗ ਰੰਗ ਜਿਹ ਰੂਪ ਨ ਰੇਖਾ ॥ 
Raagrang jih roopna rekhaa||
He is without attachment, colour, form and mark.​ 

ਬਰਨ ਚਿਹਨ ਸਭਹੂੰ ਤੇ ਨਿਆਰਾ ॥ 
Baran chihar sabh-hoon te niaarraa||
He distinct from all others of various colours and signs.​ 

ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖ ਅਦ੍ਵੈ ਅਬਿਕਾਰਾ ॥੩॥ 
aadh purakh advbai abikaaraa||3||
He is the Primal Purusha, Unique and Changeless.3.​


​ਬਰਨ ਚਿਹਨ ਜਿਹ ਜਾਤ ਨ ਪਾਤਾ ॥ 
Baran chihan jih jaat na paataa||
He is without colour, mark, caste and lineage.​ 

ਸੱਤ੍ਰ ਮਿੱਤ੍ਰ ਜਿਹ ਤਾਤ ਨ ਪਾਤਾ ॥ 
Sattra mittra jih taat na maataa||
He is the without enemy, friend, father and mother.​ 

ਸਭ ਤੇ ਦੂਰਿ ਸਭਨ ਤੇ ਨੇਰਾ ॥ 
Sabh te door(i) sabham te neraa||
He is far away from all and closest to all.​


ਜਲ ਥਲ ਮਹੀਅਲ ਜਾਹਿ ਬਸੇਰਾ ॥੪॥ 
Jal thal mahooal jaah(i) baseraa||4||
His dwelling is within water, on earth and in heavens.4.​ 

ਅਨਹਦ ਰੂਪ ਅਨਾਹਦ ਬਾਨੀ ॥ 
Anhad roop anaahad baanee||
He is Limitless Entity and hath infinite celestial strain.​ 

​ਚਰਨ ਸਰਨ ਜਿਹ ਬਸਤ ਭਵਾਨੀ ॥ 
Charan saran jih basat bhavaanee||
The goddess Durga takes refuge at His Feet and abides there.​ 
Sri Guru Gobind Singh
Panna 34​


----------



## Sikh80

aad ji,
The font, the text formation and the coloring of lines is very thoughtful. It is a very nice way of presenting the things. It is superb. You consistency is another thing that requires to be applauded by each one of us.
Auf weidersehen


----------



## spnadmin

If you think about it, this is kind of like a love song. It goes like this: Who is this person who can rescue the world from the duality of Maya? He is my True Guru. He is the Only One. He is immaculate and pervading through all. He is a shining light and I see His light.. He is my Beloved. His command is heard, seen and felt everywhere. He comes in every form and color. He pervades through all the worlds. He has turned me on.   ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਮੇਰਾ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ kar kirapaa maeraa chith laaeiaa ||In His Mercy, He attuned my consciousness to the Lord. He is the source of everything. What else is there to do but praise Him?​
ਗਉੜੀ ਮਹਲਾ ੧ ॥ 
gourree mehalaa 1 ||
Gauree, First Mehl:

 ਦੂਜੀ ਮਾਇਆ ਜਗਤ ਚਿਤ ਵਾਸੁ ॥ 
dhoojee maaeiaa jagath chith vaas ||
The duality of Maya dwells in the consciousness of the people of the world.

 ਕਾਮ ਕ੍ਰੋਧ ਅਹੰਕਾਰ ਬਿਨਾਸੁ ॥੧॥ 
kaam krodhh ahankaar binaas ||1||
They are destroyed by sexual desire, anger and egotism. ||1||


ਦੂਜਾ ਕਉਣੁ ਕਹਾ ਨਹੀ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
dhoojaa koun kehaa nehee koee ||
Whom should I call the second, when there is only the One?


 ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਏਕੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਸੋਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥ 
sabh mehi eaek niranjan soee ||1|| rehaao ||
The One Immaculate Lord is pervading among all. ||1||Pause||


 ਦੂਜੀ ਦੁਰਮਤਿ ਆਖੈ ਦੋਇ ॥ 
dhoojee dhuramath aakhai dhoe ||
The dual-minded evil intellect speaks of a second.


 ਆਵੈ ਜਾਇ ਮਰਿ ਦੂਜਾ ਹੋਇ ॥੨॥ 
aavai jaae mar dhoojaa hoe ||2||
One who harbors duality comes and goes and dies. ||2||


 ਧਰਣਿ ਗਗਨ ਨਹ ਦੇਖਉ ਦੋਇ ॥ 
dhharan gagan neh dhaekho dhoe ||
In the earth and in the sky, I do not see any second.


 ਨਾਰੀ ਪੁਰਖ ਸਬਾਈ ਲੋਇ ॥੩॥ 
naaree purakh sabaaee loe ||3||
Among all the women and the men, His Light is shining. ||3||

ਰਵਿ ਸਸਿ ਦੇਖਉ ਦੀਪਕ ਉਜਿਆਲਾ ॥ 
rav sas dhaekho dheepak oujiaalaa ||
In the lamps of the sun and the moon, I see His Light.


 ਸਰਬ ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ ਪ੍ਰੀਤਮੁ ਬਾਲਾ ॥੪॥ 
sarab niranthar preetham baalaa ||4||
Dwelling among all is my ever-youthful Beloved. ||4||


 ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਪਾ ਮੇਰਾ ਚਿਤੁ ਲਾਇਆ ॥ 
kar kirapaa maeraa chith laaeiaa ||
In His Mercy, He attuned my consciousness to the Lord.

 ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਮੋ ਕਉ ਏਕੁ ਬੁਝਾਇਆ ॥੫॥ 
sathigur mo ko eaek bujhaaeiaa ||5||
The True Guru has led me to understand the One Lord. ||5||


ਏਕੁ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਜਾਤਾ ॥ 
eaek niranjan guramukh jaathaa ||
The Gurmukh knows the One Immaculate Lord.


ਦੂਜਾ ਮਾਰਿ ਸਬਦਿ ਪਛਾਤਾ ॥੬॥ 
dhoojaa maar sabadh pashhaathaa ||6||
Subduing duality, one comes to realize the Word of the Shabad. ||6||

 ਏਕੋ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਵਰਤੈ ਸਭ ਲੋਈ ॥ 
eaeko hukam varathai sabh loee ||
The Command of the One Lord prevails throughout all the worlds.


ਏਕਸੁ ਤੇ ਸਭ ਓਪਤਿ ਹੋਈ ॥੭॥ 
eaekas thae sabh oupath hoee ||7||
From the One, all have arisen. ||7||

 ਰਾਹ ਦੋਵੈ ਖਸਮੁ ਏਕੋ ਜਾਣੁ ॥ 
raah dhovai khasam eaeko jaan ||
There are two routes, but remember that their Lord and Master is only One.


ਗੁਰ ਕੈ ਸਬਦਿ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਪਛਾਣੁ ॥੮॥ 
gur kai sabadh hukam pashhaan ||8||
Through the Word of the Guru's Shabad, recognize the Hukam of the Lord's Command. ||8||


 ਸਗਲ ਰੂਪ ਵਰਨ ਮਨ ਮਾਹੀ ॥ 
sagal roop varan man maahee ||
* He is contained in all forms, colors and minds.*


ਕਹੁ ਨਾਨਕ ਏਕੋ ਸਾਲਾਹੀ ॥੯॥੫॥ 
kahu naanak eaeko saalaahee ||9||5||
Says Nanak, praise the One Lord. ||9||5||

Guru Nanak
Ang 223​


----------



## Astroboy

ਗਉੜੀਮਹਲਾ੫॥
Ga&shy;oṛī mehlā 5.
Gauree, Fifth Mehl:

ਨਾਮੁਭਗਤਕੈਪ੍ਰਾਨਅਧਾਰੁ॥
Nām bẖagaṯ kai parān aḏẖār.
The Naam, the Name of the Lord, is the Support of the breath of life of His devotees.

ਨਾਮੋਧਨੁਨਾਮੋਬਿਉਹਾਰੁ॥੧॥
Nāmo ḏẖan nāmo bi&shy;uhār. ||1||
The Naam is their wealth, the Naam is their occupation. ||1||

ਨਾਮਵਡਾਈਜਨੁਸੋਭਾਪਾਏ॥
Nām vadā&shy;ī jan sobẖā pā&shy;ė.
By the greatness of the Naam, His humble servants are blessed with glory.

ਕਰਿਕਿਰਪਾਜਿਸੁਆਪਿਦਿਵਾਏ॥੧॥ਰਹਾਉ॥
Kar kirpā jis āp ḏivā&shy;ė. ||1|| rahā&shy;o.
The Lord Himself bestows it, in His Mercy. ||1||Pause||

ਨਾਮੁਭਗਤਕੈਸੁਖਅਸਥਾਨੁ॥
Nām bẖagaṯ kai sukẖ asthān.
The Naam is the home of peace of His devotees.

ਨਾਮਰਤੁਸੋਭਗਤੁਪਰਵਾਨੁ॥੨॥
Nām raṯ so bẖagaṯ parvān. ||2||
Attuned to the Naam, His devotees are approved. ||2||

ਹਰਿਕਾਨਾਮੁਜਨਕਉਧਾਰੈ॥
Har kā nām jan ka&shy;o ḏẖārai.
The Name of the Lord is the support of His humble servants.

ਸਾਸਿਸਾਸਿਜਨੁਨਾਮੁਸਮਾਰੈ॥੩॥
Sās sās jan nām samārai. ||3||
With each and every breath, they remember the Naam. ||3||

ਕਹੁਨਾਨਕਜਿਸੁਪੂਰਾਭਾਗੁ॥
Kaho Nānak jis pūrā bẖāg.
Says Nanak, those who have perfect destiny -

ਨਾਮਸੰਗਿਤਾਕਾਮਨੁਲਾਗੁ॥੪॥੪੯॥੧੧੮॥
Nām sang ṯā kā man lāg. ||4||49||118||
their minds are attached to the Naam. ||4||49||118||


----------



## spnadmin

As promised,

 ਜੋ ਤਿਨਿ ਕੀਆ ਸੋ ਸਚੁ ਥੀਆ ॥ 
jo thin keeaa so sach thheeaa ||
Whatever He has done, has proved to be true.


 ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤ ਨਾਮੁ ਸਤਿਗੁਰਿ ਦੀਆ ॥ 
 anmrith naam sathigur dheeaa ||
The True Guru bestows the Ambrosial Naam, the Name of the Lord.


  ਹਿਰਦੈ ਨਾਮੁ ਨਾਹੀ ਮਨਿ ਭੰਗੁ ॥ 
 hiradhai naam naahee man bhang ||
With the Naam in the heart, the mind is not separated from the Lord.


  ਅਨਦਿਨੁ ਨਾਲਿ ਪਿਆਰੇ ਸੰਗੁ ॥੧॥ 
 anadhin naal piaarae sang ||1||
Night and day, one dwells with the Beloved. ||1||


  ਹਰਿ ਜੀਉ ਰਾਖਹੁ ਅਪਨੀ ਸਰਣਾਈ ॥ 
 har jeeo raakhahu apanee saranaaee ||
O Lord, please keep me in the Protection of Your Sanctuary.

Guru Nanak
Ang 352
​


----------



## spnadmin

Sangat ji

This shabad is taken from the sikhnet web site and the 2006 translation in English with katha was by Sukha Singh Akaali. I am posting it as it appeared originally on the hukam.sikhnet.com site because it is the hukamnama that was drawn on my birthday 2 years ago in 2006. 

If you follow the hukamnama link below, you will be able to hear the translations and kathas first by Sukha Singh ji, and then by Ek Ong Kaar Kaur Khalsa and Guruka Singh (the last two recording in the year 2007).

This past weekend my hard-drive crashed. I lost a lot of files. However this file was rescued and restored. So that alone gives the shabad a lot of meaning for me. I am sharing it in celebration that it was lost and then found. It is one of the most beautiful shabads in my opinion. Please enjoy.

 Hukamnama Translation - July 26th 2006 (audio at this link)

English translation of the daily Hukamnama.
(Siri Guru Granth Sahib Ji Page:705)


 jYqsrI mhlw 5 vwr slokw nwil  
jaitsaree mehlaa 5 vaar salokaa naaial

 <> siqgur pRswid ] 

 ik-oNkaar satgur parsaad.

 slok ] 
salok.

  Awid pUrn miD pUrn AMiq pUrn prmysurh ] 
aad pooran maDh pooran ant pooran parmaysureh.

 ismrMiq sMq srbqR rmxM nwnk AGnwsn jgdIsurh ]1] 
simrant sant sarbatar ramnaN naanak aghnaasan jagdeesureh. ||1||

 pyKn sunn sunwvno mn mih idRVIAY swcu ] 
paykhan sunan sunaavano man meh darirh-ee-ai saach.

 pUir rihE srbqR mY nwnk hir rMig rwcu ]2] 
poor rahi-o sarbatar mai naanak har rang raach. ||2||

  pauVI ] 
pa-orhee.

  hir eyku inrMjnu gweIAY sB AMqir soeI ] 
har ayk niranjan gaa-ee-ai sabh antar so-ee.

 krx kwrx smrQ pRBu jo kry su hoeI ] 
karan kaaran samrath parabh jo karay so ho-ee.

 iKn mih Qwip auQwpdw iqsu ibnu nhI koeI ] 
khin meh thaap uthaapadaa tis bin nahee ko-ee.

  KMf bRhmMf pwqwl dIp rivAw sB loeI ] 
khand barahmand paataal deep ravi-aa sabh lo-ee.

 ijsu Awip buJwey so buJsI inrml jnu soeI ]1] 
jis aap bujhaa-ay so bujhsee nirmal jan so-ee. ||1|| 
​ The Hukamnamma today is in jaitsaree raag. Raag jaitsaree is the raag of serious longing, serious dependence on the creator Lord. This raag acknowledges how we can not exist without Waheguru Ji.  Today’s hukamnamma is the beginning of the jaitsaree vaar, which is completely written by Guru Arjan Dev Ji Maharaj. This is a vaar which is written with saloks. Some vaars are an accumulation of pauris, but this vaar has saloks in it also. The interpretation of some Sikh scholars is that these saloks at the beginning of the vaar are like the beginning of the shabad, and in the pauris, the saloks are explained. The saloks are like the middle of the flower, and the pauris are like petals radiating out from the centre.

* "Ik-oNkaar satgur parsaad."*

There is one universal creative being. "Satgur parsaad." Who is found through the grace, the blessing "parsaad" of that Guru, who is "sat", who is forever truth.


* salok*
*
"Aad pooran maDh pooran ant pooran parmaysureh."*

Aad is sometimes taken to mean the beginning. It actually means more like the primal, something that existed before the beginning, beyond and predating anything. This concept is very hard to translate into English. "Pooran" means complete, needs nothing else to complete it. In the beginning, God was complete truth. "Madh pooran", in the middle, God is completely whole, completely true, all pervading. "Ant Pooran" in the end God will be all pervading. "Parmaysureh." Why? Because he is "parmaysureh". He is the highest of high, highest of the world. This is a lot like Guru Nanak dev Ji’s words at the beginning of Japji Sahib. "Aad Sach, Jugaad Sach, Hai Bhee Sach. Nanak Hosee Bhee Sach."  

* "Simrant sant sarbatar ramnaN naanak aghnaasan jagdeesureh. ||1||"*

"Simrat" means to meditate on. "Sant" the saints. "Sarbatar ramna." The saints meditate upon that lord that is "sarbatar ramna", all pervading. "Ramna" means pervading. God didn’t just create the earth, he also pervades through the earth. So see how Guru Granth Sahib Ji is talking to us. Yesterday Guru Granth Sahib Ji was speaking to us about how God is within everything, and now today, Guru Ji is bring that forward, saying, "Even in the beginning God was there complete, in the middle he is complete, and in the end he will still be there. Naanak aghnaasan jagdeesureh. "Agh" means sins. "Naasan" means to destroy. Oh Nanak, he is the destroyer of all sins, "jagdeesureh", and is the lord of the whole universe. 
*
"Paykhan sunan sunaavano man meh darirh-ee-ai saach."*

"Paykhan." See. "Sunan". Hear. "Sunaavano." Speak. See, hear, speak, "man meh darirh-ee-ai saach". And in your mind "darirh-ee-ai" means to implant, imbed. That God who is Satnam, who is forever truth, see that truth in everyone, speak that truth to everyone, listen to that truth in everyone, and implant that truth in yourself, of the True Lord. It’s like when Guru Amar Das Ji talks in Anand Sahib, and he talks to his ear, "Ay sravnho mayreho, saachai sunanai no pathaa-ay." He talks to each body part. "Ay naytr-ho mayreho, har tum maih jot dharee, har bin avar na daykh-ho ko-ee." "Oh my eyes, the Lord is the one who made you, put this light within you." See that truth within you, be that truth, become one with that truth. 
*
"Poor rahi-o sarbatar mai naanak har rang raach. ||2||"*

"Poor rahi-o. He is all pervading. "Sarbatar." Everywhere. Oh Nanak, absorb yourself in the colour of the Lord’s love, "har rang" the colour of Hari. "Raach" means to be absorbed in.  

* pa-orhee. T*he Pauri begins. 
*
"Har ayk niranjan gaa-ee-ai sabh antar so-ee."*

Sing the praises of "har ayk" that Lord who is one, forever. "Niranjan" The one who is immaculate. "Sabh anta so-ee." Sing his praises. Why? Because he is contained within all. 

* "Karan kaaran samrath parabh jo karay so ho-ee."*

"Karan kaaran." The cause of all causes. The creator of all creation. "Samrath." The all knowing. "Parabh." The Lord. God is the cause of all causes, the almighty. "Jo karay so ho-ee." Whatever is willed by God, whatever is in his hukam, that happens.
*
"Khin meh thaap uthaapadaa tis bin nahee ko-ee."

* "Khin meh" [see yesterday’s hukam for an indepth explanation of "khin"]. In an instant. "Khin" means instant, microsecond. In an instant he makes and he breaks. "Tis bin." Without him, "bin" there is no other "nahee ko-ee".

* "Khand barahmand paataal deep ravi-aa sabh lo-ee."*

"Khand." In all the continents of this world. "Barahmand", in all the solar systems, this space. "Paataal." Under all this ground we walk on. "Deep" on all the islands, on all the worlds. "Ravia" he creates through these, permeates through these. "Sabh lo-ee." "Sabh lo-ee" is another word for worlds. So God is pervading everywhere around us.

* "Jis aap bujhaa-ay so bujhsee nirmal jan so-ee. ||1||"*

Guru Ji says in the end, that the only one who can understand this, is the one who is englightened. "Jis aap." That person, who the Lord himself enlightens, only that person "so bujhsee" can have that understanding.  "Bujhsee" means to understand, to have a realization. Only that person can have that understanding. That person, through their love of God, that person is purified, from within and without. Guru Amar Das Ji says in Anand Sahib, "Jee-aho nirmal, baahrho nirmal. Satgur tay karnee kamaanee." Those people are cleansed from within and without, who see God in all. 

* Aad pooran maDh pooran ant pooran parmaysureh. Simrant sant sarbatar ramnaN naanak aghnaasan jagdeesureh.*​


----------



## Astroboy

Page 4, Line 16
ਸਤਿ ਸੁਹਾਣੁ ਸਦਾ ਮਨਿ ਚਾਉ ॥
सति सुहाणु सदा मनि चाउ ॥
Saṯ suhāṇ saḏā man cẖā*o.
*He is* Beautiful, True and Eternally Joyful.
*Guru Nanak Dev*   -  [SIZE=-1]view Shabad/Paurhi/Salok[/SIZE]


----------



## spnadmin

* You are the Primal Being, the Most Wonderful Creator. There is no other as Great as You.*

  ਤੂੰ ਘਟ ਘਟ ਅੰਤਰਿ ਸਰਬ ਨਿਰੰਤਰਿ ਜੀ ਹਰਿ ਏਕੋ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਸਮਾਣਾ ॥ 
  thoon ghatt ghatt anthar sarab niranthar jee har eaeko purakh samaanaa ||
  You are constant in each and every heart, and in all things. O Dear Lord, you are the One.

 ਇਕਿ ਦਾਤੇ ਇਕਿ ਭੇਖਾਰੀ ਜੀ ਸਭਿ ਤੇਰੇ ਚੋਜ ਵਿਡਾਣਾ ॥ 
  eik dhaathae eik bhaekhaaree jee sabh thaerae choj viddaanaa ||
  Some are givers, and some are beggars. This is all Your Wondrous Play.

  ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਦਾਤਾ ਆਪੇ ਭੁਗਤਾ ਜੀ ਹਉ ਤੁਧੁ ਬਿਨੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਜਾਣਾ ॥ 
  thoon aapae dhaathaa aapae bhugathaa jee ho thudhh bin avar n jaanaa ||
  You Yourself are the Giver, and You Yourself are the Enjoyer. I know no other than You.

  ਤੂੰ ਪਾਰਬ੍ਰਹਮੁ ਬੇਅੰਤੁ ਬੇਅੰਤੁ ਜੀ ਤੇਰੇ ਕਿਆ ਗੁਣ ਆਖਿ ਵਖਾਣਾ ॥ 
  thoon paarabreham baeanth baeanth jee thaerae kiaa gun aakh vakhaanaa ||
  You are the Supreme Lord God, Limitless and Infinite. What Virtues of Yours can I speak of and describe?

  ਜੋ ਸੇਵਹਿ ਜੋ ਸੇਵਹਿ ਤੁਧੁ ਜੀ ਜਨੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਿਨ ਕੁਰਬਾਣਾ ॥੨॥ 
  jo saevehi jo saevehi thudhh jee jan naanak thin kurabaanaa ||2||
  Unto those who serve You, unto those who serve You, Dear Lord, servant Nanak is a sacrifice. ||2||

  ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਵਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਵਹਿ ਤੁਧੁ ਜੀ ਸੇ ਜਨ ਜੁਗ ਮਹਿ ਸੁਖਵਾਸੀ ॥ 
  har dhhiaavehi har dhhiaavehi thudhh jee sae jan jug mehi sukhavaasee ||
  Those who meditate on You, Lord, those who meditate on You-those humble beings dwell in peace in this world.

  ਸੇ ਮੁਕਤੁ ਸੇ ਮੁਕਤੁ ਭਏ ਜਿਨ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਇਆ ਜੀ ਤਿਨ ਤੂਟੀ ਜਮ ਕੀ ਫਾਸੀ ॥ 
  sae mukath sae mukath bheae jin har dhhiaaeiaa jee thin thoottee jam kee faasee ||
  They are liberated, they are liberated-those who meditate on the Lord. For them, the noose of death is cut away.

  ਜਿਨ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਜਿਨ ਹਰਿ ਨਿਰਭਉ ਧਿਆਇਆ ਜੀ ਤਿਨ ਕਾ ਭਉ ਸਭੁ ਗਵਾਸੀ ॥ 
  jin nirabho jin har nirabho dhhiaaeiaa jee thin kaa bho sabh gavaasee ||
  Those who meditate on the Fearless One, on the Fearless Lord-all their fears are dispelled.

  ਜਿਨ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਜਿਨ ਸੇਵਿਆ ਮੇਰਾ ਹਰਿ ਜੀ ਤੇ ਹਰਿ ਹਰਿ ਰੂਪਿ ਸਮਾਸੀ ॥ 
  jin saeviaa jin saeviaa maeraa har jee thae har har roop samaasee ||
  Those who serve, those who serve my Dear Lord, are absorbed into the Being of the Lord, Har, Har.

  ਸੇ ਧੰਨੁ ਸੇ ਧੰਨੁ ਜਿਨ ਹਰਿ ਧਿਆਇਆ ਜੀ ਜਨੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਤਿਨ ਬਲਿ ਜਾਸੀ ॥੩॥ 
  sae dhhann sae dhhann jin har dhhiaaeiaa jee jan naanak thin bal jaasee ||3||
  Blessed are they, blessed are they, who meditate on their Dear Lord. Servant Nanak is a sacrifice to them. ||3||

  ਤੇਰੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਤੇਰੀ ਭਗਤਿ ਭੰਡਾਰ ਜੀ ਭਰੇ ਬਿਅੰਤ ਬੇਅੰਤਾ ॥ 
  thaeree bhagath thaeree bhagath bhanddaar jee bharae bianth baeanthaa ||
  Devotion to You, devotion to You, is a treasure overflowing, infinite and beyond measure.

  ਤੇਰੇ ਭਗਤ ਤੇਰੇ ਭਗਤ ਸਲਾਹਨਿ ਤੁਧੁ ਜੀ ਹਰਿ ਅਨਿਕ ਅਨੇਕ ਅਨੰਤਾ ॥ 
  thaerae bhagath thaerae bhagath salaahan thudhh jee har anik anaek ananthaa ||
  Your devotees, Your devotees praise You, Dear Lord, in many and various and countless ways.

  ਤੇਰੀ ਅਨਿਕ ਤੇਰੀ ਅਨਿਕ ਕਰਹਿ ਹਰਿ ਪੂਜਾ ਜੀ ਤਪੁ ਤਾਪਹਿ ਜਪਹਿ ਬੇਅੰਤਾ ॥ 
  thaeree anik thaeree anik karehi har poojaa jee thap thaapehi japehi baeanthaa ||
  For You, many, for You, so very many perform worship services, O Dear Infinite Lord; they practice disciplined meditation and chant endlessly.

  ਤੇਰੇ ਅਨੇਕ ਤੇਰੇ ਅਨੇਕ ਪੜਹਿ ਬਹੁ ਸਿਮ੍ਰਿਤਿ ਸਾਸਤ ਜੀ ਕਰਿ ਕਿਰਿਆ ਖਟੁ ਕਰਮ ਕਰੰਤਾ ॥ 
  thaerae anaek thaerae anaek parrehi bahu simrith saasath jee kar kiriaa khatt karam karanthaa ||
  For You, many, for You, so very many read the various Simritees and Shaastras. They perform rituals and religious rites.

  ਸੇ ਭਗਤ ਸੇ ਭਗਤ ਭਲੇ ਜਨ ਨਾਨਕ ਜੀ ਜੋ ਭਾਵਹਿ ਮੇਰੇ ਹਰਿ ਭਗਵੰਤਾ ॥੪॥ 
  sae bhagath sae bhagath bhalae jan naanak jee jo bhaavehi maerae har bhagavanthaa ||4||
  Those devotees, those devotees are sublime, O servant Nanak, who are pleasing to my Dear Lord God. ||4||

  ਤੂੰ ਆਦਿ ਪੁਰਖੁ ਅਪਰੰਪਰੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਜੀ ਤੁਧੁ ਜੇਵਡੁ ਅਵਰੁ ਨ ਕੋਈ ॥ 
  thoon aadh purakh aparanpar karathaa jee thudhh jaevadd avar n koee ||
  You are the Primal Being, the Most Wonderful Creator. There is no other as Great as You.

  ਤੂੰ ਜੁਗੁ ਜੁਗੁ ਏਕੋ ਸਦਾ ਸਦਾ ਤੂੰ ਏਕੋ ਜੀ ਤੂੰ ਨਿਹਚਲੁ ਕਰਤਾ ਸੋਈ ॥ 
  thoon jug jug eaeko sadhaa sadhaa thoon eaeko jee thoon nihachal karathaa soee ||
  Age after age, You are the One. Forever and ever, You are the One. You never change, O Creator Lord.

  ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪੇ ਭਾਵੈ ਸੋਈ ਵਰਤੈ ਜੀ ਤੂੰ ਆਪੇ ਕਰਹਿ ਸੁ ਹੋਈ ॥ 
  thudhh aapae bhaavai soee varathai jee thoon aapae karehi s hoee ||
  Everything happens according to Your Will. You Yourself accomplish all that occurs.

  ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪੇ ਸ੍ਰਿਸਟਿ ਸਭ ਉਪਾਈ ਜੀ ਤੁਧੁ ਆਪੇ ਸਿਰਜਿ ਸਭ ਗੋਈ ॥ 
  thudhh aapae srisatt sabh oupaaee jee thudhh aapae siraj sabh goee ||
  You Yourself created the entire universe, and having fashioned it, You Yourself shall destroy it all.

  ਜਨੁ ਨਾਨਕੁ ਗੁਣ ਗਾਵੈ ਕਰਤੇ ਕੇ ਜੀ ਜੋ ਸਭਸੈ ਕਾ ਜਾਣੋਈ ॥੫॥੧॥ 
  jan naanak gun gaavai karathae kae jee jo sabhasai kaa jaanoee ||5||1||
  Servant Nanak sings the Glorious Praises of the Dear Creator, the Knower of all. ||5||1||​
Spoken, written with the beauty so perfectly that of Guru Ram Das Dev ji, in raag Aasaa
Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji age 11:SearchGurbani.com


----------



## vsgrewal48895

God is unfathomable, indescribable, indefinable metaphysical creative genderless force/energy beyond human comprehension and is more appropriate to be addressed in English as IT in place of He IMHO. Guru Gobind Singh describes God in Zafarnama, # 112-115:

ਅਗੰਜੋ ਅਭੰਜੋ ਅਰੂਪੋ ਅਰੇਖ ॥ ਅਗਾਧੋ ਅਬਾਧੋ ਅਭਰਮੋ ਅਲੇਖ ॥ ਅਰਾਗੋ ਅਰੂਪੋ ਅਰੇਖੋ ਅਰੰਗ ॥ ਅਜਨਮੋ ਅਬਰਨੋ ਅਭੂਤੋ ਅਭੰਗ ॥ ਅਛੇਦੋ ਅਭੇਦੋ ਅਕਰਮੋ ਅਕਾਮ ॥ ਅਖੇਦੋ ਅਭੇਦੋ ਅਭਰਮੋ ਅਭਾਮ ॥ ਅਰੇਖੋ ਅਭੇਖੋ ਅਲੇਖੋ ਅਭੰਗ ॥ ਖ਼ੁਦਾਵੰਦ ਬਖ਼ਸ਼ਿੰਦਹੇ ਰੰਗ ਗਰੰਗ ॥                                                                                                                                                                                                                            _“Aganjo, Abhanjo, Arupo Araykh, Arougo, Aroopou, Arekho, Arung; Ajnamo, Abarno, Abhootou, Abhang, Achedou, Abhedou, Akarmou, Akarm; Akhedou, Abhedhou, Abharmo, Abhaam, Arekho, Abhekhou, Alekhou, Abhang; Khudawand, Bakhshanda-ae, Rung, Rung”_ 

God is Immortal, Formless, Deep, eternal, and with out doubt and limit. God is with out color, beauty and music, is beyond birth and death, imperceptible and imperishable. God is neither impregnable nor irrefutable, is above karma and desire, and is above pain, divisions, secrets, suspicion & spouse.  God is with out line or guise and cannot be written about and is indestructible, self-existent and bestows many kinds’ pleasures and gratifications. D.G.p,1394

Virinder S. Grewal


----------



## ravneet_sb

SAT SRI AKAA

One "DIVINE" is ???, but surely  translator is he.

Communication has three parts

A B and C

A is    "Kaheta" who Says "Writer"

B is     "Vayekta" what is expressed

C  is     "Listener" or "Reader"


Split three to get the "TRUTH"

Its like A expressed B to C looking at C

A "You are laughing at my sickness"

C "Listener" said dear 

You are watching cornea of eyes focus "Dekhna" 

but its "Bhekhna"

In my imagination, there was something else on which I was smiling

Don't relate with your sickness, 

I don't even know before this that you are sick


So 

A says I am Sick
B expression is laughing at sickenss
C  truth is what listener states 

Our mind interferes reality


Our senses confuses "He" or "She"

It is not physical

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa
Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur

Immediate thoughts?  Oh, dear!  

_He_ is inaccurate.
_She_ is inaccurate.
_It _is technically accurate, but cold and impersonal, hence also inaccurate.

Even _God _is inaccurate, since that word means many different things to many different people.

Any of the names used in Sikhi - Akal Purakh, Satguru, Waheguru - could work, but that comes out with far too many syllables.  

I suppose the best solution would be to learn all the various languages used in SGGS ji, but that takes a lot of time and some language ability.

I guess each of us has to choose what works for us as an individual.  As long a we bear in mind the inadequacies of whatever terminology we use, it should work out OK.  Any study of Gurbani is useful and good.


----------



## spnadmin

My sense of the next step would be to go back to the beginning of the thread and read forward...to see if seems good and useful to read the shabads that are posted, asking if they related to our personal lives.

Another  poor thought.  The use of "it" to refer to the Creator fails in another way. Guru Ram Das uses the word "you" many times, in the last shabad posted; and this is consistent with the Punjabi word for "you" in its various declensions as per grammar. "You" carries with it much a sense of a personal connection, not a sterile or impersonal force. But who is "you" what is "you?"


----------



## Inderjeet Kaur

spnadmin said:


> My sense of the next step would be to go back to the beginning of the thread and read forward...to see if seems good and useful to read the shabads that are posted, asking if they related to our personal lives.



OK.  That will keep me busy for a while.:whatzpointkudi:

I read a few, but far too quickly to absorb them.


----------



## spnadmin

I am always fascinated by the use of "you"....who is Guruji talking to? or speaking of?


----------



## Ishna

Tuhi Tuhi...

SPNAdmin ji, thank you for pointing out something so pertinent as the term 'you' in Gurbani.

Perhaps the 'you' can't be explained, but has to be known within oneself, Gurparsaad.

Also, this thread goes down in history in the top SPN threads of all time, IMHO.

Many thanks to Narayanjot Kaur for her seva... and to Guruji for blessing her with it.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

spnadmin said:


> My sense of the next step would be to go back to the beginning of the thread and read forward...to see if seems good and useful to read the shabads that are posted, asking if they related to our personal lives.
> 
> Another  poor thought.  The use of "it" to refer to the Creator fails in another way. Guru Ram Das uses the word "you" many times, in the last shabad posted; and this is consistent with the Punjabi word for "you" in its various declensions as per grammar. "You" carries with it much a sense of a personal connection, not a sterile or impersonal force. But who is "you" what is "you?"



Spnadmin ji,

Guru Fateh.
I am sure you are aware that  the Punjabi cultural values are full of hierarchical ladder. It is full of such "titles",e.g., Taya for the older brother of the father, Chacha for the younger and in the feminine gender they become Tayee and Chachi respectively.

The people who are older and elder are addressed as Tusi which is the respectful way and it is also the plural form of Tun- You in singular, which is normally addressed to the people who are younger in age and to one's close friends. Tuhada (yours in a respectful manner and also in plural form),Tera in singular and intimate.

So, this is one more interesting thing about Gurbani and a very important one where our visionary Gurus address Ik Ong Kaar as Tun, Tunhi, Tera      (yours in singular form) which shows the intimacy of a mate, a friend, a pal, a person you can open your heart to, share secrets, a shoulder to lean on and one can go on and on.

Hence, He _*IS *_- my best friend and all of us can claim the same.

Regards

Tejwant Singh

PS: @ Ishna ji, I totally agree with you about the great seva by Narayanjot Kaur ji in this thread in which clarity,love,dedication and depth gleam on their own.


----------

